# Flowamasta's Grow No.3 indica clone-harvest grow Journal! 1 PLANT!!! 600wattHPS



## flowamasta (Jan 12, 2012)

here is my baby! 2 different shots, she's beautiful and healthy, bit stretchy, dude who cloned bit of a nutter

I'll turn her into some magic, just you wait and see

100% perlite 60 litre hempy style bucket, feeding her straight away, on 1/3 strength nutrients for a few days


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 12, 2012)

check my signature link to see this strain last grow


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 12, 2012)

*Looking to get a 1.5 pound plant out of this baby!* 4.5 weeks grow, 7 weeks flower

sub up guys, you don't wanna miss out on this grow!!, superman bud! this shit grows like fukin bamboo!!!

won't let you down guys, i may just inspire someone!!!


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 15, 2012)

update guys, let me know what you think, hopefully you've had the time to have a quick squiz at my last grow in my signature link.(harvested 425 grams) from 1 plant

topped her last night, didn't seem to phase her atall, she's only on day 4, looks fairly healthy, got a tiny amount of shock burn from the transplant i presume, new growth is dark green and growing fast ooooooohhhhhh yeah, wasted no time this grow, next clone straight in! i was a bit worried for this baby girl cause she got rooted in coco, so it was a careful cleansing transplant for her, but she's coming round beautifully.

and before you say why did i top her already, i dont want her to stretch just yet, and shes already a tall clone (had no choice) so guess i gotta make some magic out of her


----------



## Cococola36 (Jan 16, 2012)

Im in for this one... i usually pull anywhere from 4 to 6 off 2 to 3ft plants which under a 1000 watt light equates to roughly the 1 to 1.5 lb mark, so I'd love to be able to do the same with one plant


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 16, 2012)

Cococola36 said:


> Im in for this one... i usually pull anywhere from 4 to 6 off 2 to 3ft plants which under a 1000 watt light equates to roughly the 1 to 1.5 lb mark, so I'd love to be able to do the same with one plant


Thats what i like to hear!!! I'll post pics soon, couple of hours till light comes on, she's having her first real 6 hr beauty sleep, timer back on, new battery, new globe!!! oooohhh yeah, i'm excited, the new growth is looking nice and dark green (thanx to a little dribble of CYCO B1 boost) no more nutes till flush on friday, then i goto 3 quarter strength nutes, see how she copes..


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 16, 2012)

Well im sub'd for the show, cant wait to see a huge yield again.....what do u veg with?

HP


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 16, 2012)

HotPhyre said:


> Well im sub'd for the show, cant wait to see a huge yield again.....what do u veg with?
> 
> HP


good to have you along for the ride man! 

i use CYCO nutrients, cause they are nice and concentrated and they are very consistent, and they smell good too!!  and always dissorlve really well, and real easy to adjust ph, cause it nearly falls in line if u follow their nutrient chart, i tend to go just a little bit less than what it states, and if i see her handling it, and hey leaves look nice and perky, then i feed her a little more 3 days prior to each weekly flush

I'm vegging with Grow A+B , B1 Boost, silica, uptake, zyme, and 60ml of CYCO RYZO (medium conditioner containing many vitamins and minerals derived from seaweed. just for now, until friday shes just on 1/3 strength grow a+b and a smidgen of B1 so she doesn't fall short of nitrogen


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 16, 2012)

Awesome nute line sounds like you got there i tend to stay with happy frog soil and FF soil trio its just so simple and works out great too.... What type of lights do u use for different stages of growth??

My bad for all the questions just want to pick your brain if thats cool!!

HP


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 16, 2012)

HotPhyre said:


> Awesome nute line sounds like you got there i tend to stay with happy frog soil and FF soil trio its just so simple and works out great too.... What type of lights do u use for different stages of growth??
> 
> My bad for all the questions just want to pick your brain if thats cool!!
> 
> HP


keep the questions comin man, no worries, i'm a proffessional bum, and a herb caregiver to myself 

reason i use perlite is for fast growth, i get house inspections every three months , i dont want a 5 week flowering skunk nest going if i got a inspection round the bend.....soil generally takes alot longer to flower as roots starts to compact, they break down less and less creating clogging (bad for oxygen supply, and bad if you like to feed your plants high ppm in flowering as you get nute lock much easier, i mean yeah you can help it by adding perlite, and vermiculite, or whatever, but from what 'my master' hehe says perlite is clean, doesnt need to break down, can easily be flushed and is much more forgiving if you stupidly fuck up your nutes, just flush and go again, aslong as you havent left it too long...

as for lights, at the moment i'm just using HPS, in the above pic, it looks white, as i snapped a pic before the lamp warmed up, stupid camera has trouble focusing at that distance from lamp when it's hot. i may add some UVB lighting when flowering happens, but i would like to work out my heat issues first, damn it, I'm hoping there's not much summer left, its been a late summer with 40+ degree days


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 17, 2012)

because i can't get fresh air into my room sufficiently would i benefit having the tent closer to the doorway, and have longer ducting vented out of the room? I'm buying an evaporative cooler this week, run a pump, and water feed to it, i want to take even more precautions, should i just do it? or you think waste of time and money

thanx guys......is 5 mitres of ducting going to affect my flow much on my 6 inch centrifugal extractor fan?


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 17, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> keep the questions comin man, no worries, i'm a proffessional bum, and a herb caregiver to myself
> 
> reason i use perlite is for fast growth, i get house inspections every three months , i dont want a 5 week flowering skunk nest going if i got a inspection round the bend.....soil generally takes alot longer to flower as roots starts to compact, they break down less and less creating clogging (bad for oxygen supply, and bad if you like to feed your plants high ppm in flowering as you get nute lock much easier, i mean yeah you can help it by adding perlite, and vermiculite, or whatever, but from what 'my master' hehe says perlite is clean, doesnt need to break down, can easily be flushed and is much more forgiving if you stupidly fuck up your nutes, just flush and go again, aslong as you havent left it too long...
> 
> as for lights, at the moment i'm just using HPS, in the above pic, it looks white, as i snapped a pic before the lamp warmed up, stupid camera has trouble focusing at that distance from lamp when it's hot. i may add some UVB lighting when flowering happens, but i would like to work out my heat issues first, damn it, I'm hoping there's not much summer left, its been a late summer with 40+ degree days



That is hot man, and my camera does the same thing to the HPS i believe is all camera and thats just what HPS does lol. Well very intresting that you use all perlite, sounds awesome and seems like a hydro set-up but more drain to waste. 

I have been very happy with soil and love the smooth hits of it also. I try to keep all organic but recently am not due to one of my bottles in my nute line not being it anymore lol.
but im getting way better results for sure.

I wouldnt thing 5 meters should effect it to much but if there is a lot of bends it might for sure.

Shitty about the inspections bro, once every 3 months seems kinda brutal.

HP


----------



## forgetiwashere (Jan 17, 2012)

hey flowie dont stress on the heat man, everyone on here seem to be from canada or alaska or some shit lol they all grow in the coldest climates and they all say that anything over 90f dont bother well fuck that man. us aussies rock 90f in the shade man. we are all in the same boat and to be honest it doesnt seem to matter. they say heat will give u loose airy buds? what do u reckon? your last grow didnt look to airy mate. just rock some silica which i dare say u do anyway being a cyco boy and watch the humidity so u dont get rot and the heat dont matter. that said ventilation is always good i run a 250mm in line fan and a 120mm inline fan ad a bunch of small pedestal fans and my temps usually stay pretty reasonable


----------



## shrigpiece (Jan 17, 2012)

Im here again matey


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 17, 2012)

HotPhyre said:


> That is hot man, and my camera does the same thing to the HPS i believe is all camera and thats just what HPS does lol. Well very intresting that you use all perlite, sounds awesome and seems like a hydro set-up but more drain to waste.
> 
> I have been very happy with soil and love the smooth hits of it also. I try to keep all organic but recently am not due to one of my bottles in my nute line not being it anymore lol.
> but im getting way better results for sure.
> ...


thanx real good input man, think people may start to recognize 'flowamasta'  you say it sounds like drain to waste, but she's recirculating, i have a return at the bottom of my hempy, and she's raised above the top level of nutrient reservoir (so she doesn't drown) some people think cause this is hydro, have the roots submerged, but with perlite, it acts as a soiless type medium, with a very high oxygen ratio, so regular feeding makes a good water/oxygen ratio, i say depending on how hot, and whether i'm flowering or not. if it's cooler in the tent, i water every 4hrs, if she's stinkin hot like , i will take 5 minutes to re-adjust timer to feed every 2-3 hrs, this doesn't seem to effect my humidity as, i was well aware of this, and if you take into account what i said before, the right feeding times, should give good water/oxygen ratio, and a similar humidity. my tent never seems to go over 60% humidity, even in flowering, this kind of weather, she's around 20-30 % humidity. as for smooth hits, it comes down to quality product, and good cure/dry, i notice it gets better with age, curing for longer, i had some buds in jars for over 3 months, and wow, when u crack the lid, it hits you in the face with a strong scent of heaven!, my smoke has always been thick, and smooth, and leaves a taste behind in your mouth for ages....yum



forgetiwashere said:


> hey flowie dont stress on the heat man, everyone on here seem to be from canada or alaska or some shit lol they all grow in the coldest climates and they all say that anything over 90f dont bother well fuck that man. us aussies rock 90f in the shade man. we are all in the same boat and to be honest it doesnt seem to matter. they say heat will give u loose airy buds? what do u reckon? your last grow didnt look to airy mate. just rock some silica which i dare say u do anyway being a cyco boy and watch the humidity so u dont get rot and the heat dont matter. that said ventilation is always good i run a 250mm in line fan and a 120mm inline fan ad a bunch of small pedestal fans and my temps usually stay pretty reasonable


yeah man, thanx good input also, i'm starting to think cannabis does adapt to certain environments, but i think i will still go atleast an evap cooler, even if i can get down 4-5 degrees! ohh and i believe silica is more fore strengthening branches, and enhancing cell structure, i up the levels of silica, along with swell during week 3-4-5, to increase ppm, not so much for strengthening and such, these buds get soo damn heavy, they snap all over the shot if i don't hang ALL the heads! and as for ventilation, i got the 6 inch 500cfm centrifugal extractor fan , blowing through carbon filter on outside of tent, 1 20cm fan directly cooling globe, and 2 fans circulating air around bottom of my tent, 1 30cm oscilating, and 1 cyclone high velocity fan pointing towards front of tent, forcing air upwards and through plant, i used to have a small 15cm fan feeding air through bottom of tent , but i found this to be useless.



shrigpiece said:


> Im here again matey


sweeeeeet thanx man

and all i won't let you guys down, i'm now growing with 2 grows experience, and am understanding more and more, this site is krankin! what better way to help people grow erb than this crazy ass site!!, man

you guys rock, maybe check out my outdoor plant, she;s krankin, buds in summer!! i forced flower for this time of year, check my 3rd signature link, thanx legends she wouldn't of ended up soo nice if it wasn't for this site!


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 18, 2012)

she's startin to crank now! launch control is a go ahead, can't post pics tonight, as i have no plastic over windows....i don't want the whole world to see my sun!! (inspection in 2 days) so in 2 days, i'll give her a full flush, and start to feed near full strength nutrients

new growth is green green green, and no burn on new growth, getting nice and dark, thanx B1 boost! i can tell shes just eager for a hard feed so she can flourish, ohh!! i almost forgot to mention, i bought a 20litre evapourative cooler, and pointed her at the main inlet, and i rekon i got atleast 4-5 degrees cooler, and it was a hot day today, i can go in the room the tent is in and it actually feels more liveable, not soo hot and uuuuugh, and the cooler also de-ionisers (read my pic) she at a steady 32 degrees 90f, so i'm happy with that, and with the weather maybe cooling down in the next month, could be nice timing for flowering


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 18, 2012)

Man thats looks perfect, before the summer hits over here i need to buy one also. How much did it run? and does it raise ur RH at all?


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 18, 2012)

HotPhyre said:


> Man thats looks perfect, before the summer hits over here i need to buy one also. How much did it run? and does it raise ur RH at all?


i'm running it just when lights on for now, and 1 hr before lights come on, i'll do it manually untill i can work out the timer function, i checked this morning and i got it down to 29 degrees with the light on, directing the outlet of the cooler towards a little opening i have at the bottom of the zipper section, and i don't mind atall freezing a big chunk of water in the freezer each day, it has a 20 litre (5.3 gallons) tank, and it ran all night and maybe used 3 litres max, barely anything!!, i'm actually really really surprised, i have read many threads on how effective people think these are and alot don't give them enough credit, or are not using them properly, i guarantee this is making atleast 5 degrees difference!!!! i'm running this on the outside of my tent, in the centre of the room.
as for humidity, it went from 20% to 45%, completely acceptable in my opinion! this unit cost $120 australian , oh and with the hepa filtration system it ha on the back, it breathes cleaner air, and will suck out most of my rooms dust, instead of my blow through carbon filter setup! just having to regulary clean the cooler filter in detergent (safe to do..i read ! )

oh pics........



and if you like if you get some extra geeza time.... check my outdoory thread on signature link... thanx guys grow on and on.....and on!


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 19, 2012)

just got my new prokit today, all brand new! oooohhh yeah, i'm going to go even more careful this time round, and use around 3/4 strength and see how she copes, inspection in the morning, then flush, and start of week 2 veg begins. this is where she kicks in turbo mode usually, hold on for the ride!!!


----------



## forgetiwashere (Jan 19, 2012)

hey flowie sounds like u got it sussed but an easy way to tell if you can increase your feed strength is to watch your ppms in the res, if they are going down you can go stronger if they go up it is too strong if they stay the same its spot on. makes life very easy


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 19, 2012)

forgetiwashere said:


> hey flowie sounds like u got it sussed but an easy way to tell if you can increase your feed strength is to watch your ppms in the res, if they are going down you can go stronger if they go up it is too strong if they stay the same its spot on. makes life very easy



aah ha!! another investment, thanx man, bout same price as ph meter? thanx man, my first grow, i didnt ph or ppm anything, i just went on the nutrient calculator from CYCO and she went crazy, honestly my first was probably the best smoke i have ever had, my good mate will vouch for that, ....picky as!

catchyas


----------



## forgetiwashere (Jan 19, 2012)

hey whatever works for you man. there is no set way to play this game


----------



## shrigpiece (Jan 19, 2012)

Lookin good bro. Im glad to see another member point out that if it works then right on!
PEACE


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 19, 2012)

i used ph meter my 2nd grow, and i'm just starting to get a good feel for it and know how much up or down i need, so yeah, i'll be using a ph meter for now, and be looking for a ppm meter, i do think it would be handy, as water can't always be consistent, sometimes ph is 6.8 in tap water, sometimes 7.3, so yeah having both has got to be bennaficial and time saving, and nutrient saving, as forgetiwashere says.
last grow was dampened because of the extreme heat we've been having, and i didnt take the right precautions. now i got a cooler, and she seems to be much happier, humidity and temp wise!


----------



## morfin56 (Jan 19, 2012)

Sub'ed!
Hopefully you reach your goals of 1.5!

-morfin56


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 20, 2012)

morfin56 said:


> Sub'ed!
> Hopefully you reach your goals of 1.5!
> 
> -morfin56


*
thanx man, well, i'm a week ahead this time, 

start of week 2 today! an she's looking beautiful!!!

* would of takin couple more pics, but camera went flat, and i'm a fuckin zombie, 
aside from the shock burn from transplant, things are looking 100% so far. i have 6 main branches coming off the stem now, the bottoms will catch up no worries, i can see they are stretching already, very happy with the close together nodes, plant hasn't really gotten taller, she's bushing out, just what i want, i have the lamp around 1 metre away, and she looks happy, and i'm stoked with the amount of growth for 1 week


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 20, 2012)

ohh, counted this morning, and actually 8 main branches coming of the stem, which has increased in thickness 3x the size of original, new growth is luscious,


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 20, 2012)

Looks awesome man very healthy and dark green, just shows me i need to give mine some more N. U use seaweed huh?? or fish kelp?? i remember that shade of green back when i used some shit called fish mix!!


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 21, 2012)

HotPhyre said:


> Looks awesome man very healthy and dark green, just shows me i need to give mine some more N. U use seaweed huh?? or fish kelp?? i remember that shade of green back when i used some shit called fish mix!!



I use cyco ryzofuel, but i only use this at 2ml per litre 3 days proir to flush, every thursday a squirt of ryzo, it also acts as a medium conditioner which helps break down unusable salts, making flushing cleaner every week
CYCO (Ryzofuel) will rapidly accelerate new root growth. Containing a carefully designed and researched balanced formulation of the highest quality Tasmanian seaweed extracts and no less than 70 bio-growth stimulants and vitamins.

Ryzofuel will increase overall plant and root growth, resulting in Greater Yields.Ryzofuel is Australia&#8217;s leading brand of root stimulates, designed for indoor/Outdoor plants and seedlings. Ryzofuel can also be used on trees and bulbs.

Ryzofuel stimulates the plants defence System against moulds such as Pythium, Fuscirium, Mildew and Botrytis.

thats straight off the website. i also use it to clone with, i soak my rockwool cubes in a phd solution of 3ml per litre ryzo


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 21, 2012)

Day 10 Veg................


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 21, 2012)

You got some burning going on already


----------



## kingsofstate (Jan 21, 2012)

dude you would get a million more subs if you share some more pics of your other girl (the one in your avatar) lol. Thats a nice pic


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 22, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> You got some burning going on already


yeah yea  thanx man she's fine don't worry bout that , the new growth is just fine  Day 10 today, i think the shockburn is what we can see here....hope so.... topped up the tank with fresh water today, temp is great, well i'm happy with 31!, thanx for your input man, no worries



kingsofstate said:


> dude you would get a million more subs if you share some more pics of your other girl (the one in your avatar) lol. Thats a nice pic


funny man, well maybe if i get enough subs, my girl will wanna show some  real good mood lately, free weed hehe

Pics.......Day 10, behold 



i cant see any nute burn on the new stuff, so i think i'm safe, growth is really thick and lush, and the main stem has a bright pink / purple tinge to it, yuuuuuum already, well thats how much i love my weed. but thats just how i am


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 22, 2012)

if you go back to the first page, u can see the shock burn on the initial leaves. i think she's going great doubled in size in 10 days,


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 22, 2012)

i wish i had a time lapse video, she's growin at a crazy rate! i think i may be 'just' on the edge of maximum nutrient uptake, leaves are very perky, it's been 2 days since new nutrient, and the new growth is thick, and dark dark green, the trunk is dark magenta / purple , everything is set for 3 days, just check ph daily, and get ready for week 3 on fri, it will be my first time using cyco XL, alot of ph up is needed with this, apparently it drops to around 2.5!

things are looking very promising


----------



## pcn3rd (Jan 22, 2012)

subbed! looking good man..


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 22, 2012)

nice to have you on board!! anyone else?? shes gonna be a crazy uphill rollercoaster!


----------



## kingsofstate (Jan 22, 2012)

funny man, well maybe if i get enough subs, my girl will wanna show some  real good mood lately, free weed hehe

Hahahaha I'm subbing for the "nugs" J/K.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 22, 2012)

kingsofstate said:


> funny man, well maybe if i get enough subs, my girl will wanna show some  real good mood lately, free weed hehe
> 
> Hahahaha I'm subbing for the "nugs" J/K.



haha more tittie to come i promise, seems as though there is sex in the air or something my girl just wants her ass in my face  and i'm not complaining one bit

who wants to see more titties.........titties or ass, but neither without the buds, can't have titties or ass with out buds involved, weed makes everything better now doesn't it!! keep tuned, i'll get one out of her


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 22, 2012)

Ass and tittes, ass and tittes!!!! ooooo and BUDS!!!!!!!


----------



## Supa smoka (Jan 23, 2012)

Lets see it all


----------



## inhaleindica (Jan 23, 2012)

I am sub'd. I am trying out the Hempy's for the first time and doing an comparison with DIY airpot so its going to be interesting to see which one would perform the best.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 23, 2012)

Supa smoka said:


> Lets see it all


on my outdoory thread mate


----------



## morfin56 (Jan 23, 2012)

looking good dude! gotta love the ponics.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 23, 2012)

morfin56 said:


> looking good dude! gotta love the ponics.



thanx man she's crankin, i'll post pics tonight, on full throttle now! hold on, this shits gonna get craaaaaaaaaazyyy!!!


----------



## daveroller (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm gonna sub this, ok flowmasta? I promise I'll behave myself. 
I like your girls... human and cannabis.
Also want to see how you top your plants (after seeing your discussion about it on Lordjin's thread).


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 24, 2012)

daveroller said:


> I'm gonna sub this, ok flowmasta? I promise I'll behave myself.
> I like your girls... human and cannabis.
> Also want to see how you top your plants (after seeing your discussion about it on Lordjin's thread).


sik to hear man!! aren't erb smokers just the nicest people! now a drunk would be like yeah man tell her to bend over and shit!, 

i have no influence on what she wishes to do with her delicious vessel! i'm sure there will be more to come, the more people sub up, the more we can help each other grow, and have more things to fill our stoned time with


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 24, 2012)

*Day 11 Vegging Beautifully!!!

more than triple her size in 11 days!! unbelievable, ph is stable at 5.88 new growth is growing very rapidly, turning into a real thick little bush! no nute burn with new growth atall, she is handling 3/4 strength nutes fine, leaves are perky and they stink when you rub them
*


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 24, 2012)

day1....day3...day 4 toppingday 8. recoveryView attachment 2016105today! day 11


----------



## kingsofstate (Jan 24, 2012)

Man someone needs to come out with a poster full of titts, ass and bud lol


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 24, 2012)

i think the surprise is better!! what we dont know is coming, thats more exciting don't you think???

i mean, we never really know what our erbs gonna look like till the very end........

growing fast peoples


----------



## daveroller (Jan 25, 2012)

What strain of indica are you growin there, bud? Sorry, I joined the thread late, so maybe I missed it.

Like you, I don't drink at all either. I used to love beer in the past, though. There was a time when I was younger when I'd come home from work in the middle of the night and drink a big bottle of Tooth's Sheaf Stout (from Australia) and would watch an Australian football game. I think that Carlton was the best team back then (in the late 80's). Crazy, violent game! Great fun to watch when you're buzzed.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 25, 2012)

daveroller said:


> What strain of indica are you growin there, bud? Sorry, I joined the thread late, so maybe I missed it.
> 
> Like you, I don't drink at all either. I used to love beer in the past, though. There was a time when I was younger when I'd come home from work in the middle of the night and drink a big bottle of Tooth's Sheaf Stout (from Australia) and would watch an Australian football game. I think that Carlton was the best team back then (in the late 80's). Crazy, violent game! Great fun to watch when you're buzzed.


i'm not sure what strain, its anyones guess, if you check my outdoor thread you might get an idea, as they are all the same cuts, and my outdoorys all flower straight away pretty much as i force flower so i can grow all year round. sorry man, not into footy, or any sport like that, just women and bud, and whatnot....



I will post new pics tonight, can't wait to see her!


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 25, 2012)

here she is 
sorry bout pic quality damn camera went flat so here's the camera phone
she is in perfect health and getting ready for 2nd week flush tomorrow, .....week 3 i'm gonna beanstalk her!!! shes goin to the sun!!!


----------



## daveroller (Jan 26, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i'm not sure what strain, its anyones guess, if you check my outdoor thread you might get an idea, as they are all the same cuts, and my outdoorys all flower straight away pretty much as i force flower so i can grow all year round. sorry man, not into footy, or any sport like that, just women and bud, and whatnot....
> 
> 
> 
> I will post new pics tonight, can't wait to see her!


Whatever strain it is, it looks great. Love your always positive attitude, flowamasta!


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 26, 2012)

daveroller said:


> Whatever strain it is, it looks great. Love your always positive attitude, flowamasta!


thanx mate! i hope my positive attitude rubs off somewhat, makes a difference!

yeah it would be nice to give a name for this strain, considering my last 2 grows were completely different in size and characteristics, it could be anyones guess, just bout to give her a flush, and set up XL GROW for the first time (super phosphoric acid) see what that does, post pics tonight, hope to god i don't fuck it up 

go through my checklist, should be right, nice to have you roll on in here Dave, thanx again

i'll try my best not to dissapoint!!


----------



## grandaddypurped (Jan 26, 2012)

Lookin' good brotha. I'll be along for the ride.

+Rep


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 26, 2012)

I been here the whole time. Just thought I'd say hello. Keep up the good work!


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 27, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I been here the whole time. Just thought I'd say hello. Keep up the good work!


*glad to hear  join the party ehem... 

day 15 !! first day on cyco XL, and going full strength additives, and instead of 120ml of grow a+b (for a 40 litre res) i gave her 100ml of each, see how she handle that for a couple of days, and if she's still perky and no burn, i'll put the extra 20ml in, but for now!! she's looking beautiful, i opened the tent, and i swear she looks a different colour, checked the ph again, she only rose to 6.05(PH) at 4pm today so cpl of drops of down, and she's good to go, i was a little worried, that XL being 40% super phosphoric acid, sounded dangerous!!, i did some research, all good, very similar to rock super grow, however i believe CYCO add Nitrogen as buffer. well, heres some pics... considering our hot days, 31 degrees seems ok to me,..no cooltube, just 600 HPS and flexi shad*e


----------



## forgetiwashere (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah man she looks way greener I tthink could be my imagination though.

I doubt the nitrogen is a buffer. N is the hottest element and is usually responsible for burn but whatever there doing its working cause she looks prime


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 27, 2012)

forgetiwashere said:


> Yeah man she looks way greener I tthink could be my imagination though.
> 
> I doubt the nitrogen is a buffer. N is the hottest element and is usually responsible for burn but whatever there doing its working cause she looks prime


yeah she's greener, the new growth is now coming out a real dark green, and everything is getting larger, including the branches coming off from the main stem, really really chunky stems for this age, looking back on my last grow, this is whooping it in comparison. I'm a whole week ahead this time, and growth is going flat out, i dont need to touch the plant atall at this stage, i can let it go for atleast 2 weeks, just before i put my netting in, she will be huge by then, i can see it now.
I was worried about this XL but she seems to be more than fine, extremely bushy......

Ima soooo happy!


----------



## forgetiwashere (Jan 27, 2012)

Good to hear. Im really looking forward to trying the cyco range


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 27, 2012)

forgetiwashere said:


> Good to hear. Im really looking forward to trying the cyco range


siiiiiiiiik!! well, you're seeing it first hand! EVERY product, including PGRs part A=B sorry, not part c. yuk, not that late in flower, as i'm going to smoke this, i am going for quality, but thats not to say i'm not going for quantity aswell, i will indeed use half strength PGR a+b as i think this in no way atall hinders quality, my first grow was astonishing in both yield and quality, it was like smoking hash, 1 bong, thats what i'm striving for this time. i'm checking everything on an extreme regular basis, monitoring any changes, cause i am obsessed with making things better and better....! well with growing erbs anyway


----------



## forgetiwashere (Jan 27, 2012)

The dude in my hydro store says part 3 is a flushing agent. He also says there are better pgrs out there but cyco are the only ones guaranteed to be safe healthwise


----------



## forgetiwashere (Jan 27, 2012)

Dint take that the wrong way I think that the health thing is a good thing I wouldn't try any other brand just for that reason alone


----------



## forgetiwashere (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh shit how long ago did I stop making sense lol.


----------



## Cococola36 (Jan 27, 2012)

Looking bomb bro gotta say, keep it up!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 27, 2012)

Cant wait to see that bitch in full bloom


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 27, 2012)

forgetiwashere said:


> The dude in my hydro store says part 3 is a flushing agent. He also says there are better pgrs out there but cyco are the only ones guaranteed to be safe healthwise


thanx man for your input  however part 'c' is not a flushing agent, Cyco (C) comes in a 1Ltr bottle. Cyco (C) is used on week 6 & 7 of the flower stage to make your flowers go HARD... This product was designed for plants that need just that bit more flower hardness! CYCO (C) will correct heat stressed plants or plants that are not forming in the flower stage...
hope that helps man, ive seen results with part c.... and if u like buds that are like little rocks then yeah go ahead, but as for chemicals, u cant even find out whats in this shit, its barely anywhere, and its not widely used atall. ive seen lbs, fit in a BBQ shapes packet i kid u not. i refused to even smoke it, no smell. looked very artificial, the buds growing didnt have 'a shine to them' thats my dribble anyways  stay clear of c. 

cycos range is plenty enough, and if used like i did, the buds get plenty hard enough, a more natural look, and alot more stink, cause the buds can breathe, and air can circulate. thanx man noone would probably ever mention this as people that use c try to get more weight. but in actual fact. u lose weight. they stop growing and shrivel up, its horrible to see 



billcollector99 said:


> Cant wait to see that bitch in full bloom


ohh you will billcollector  u can come and collect my bill anyday, i've got as much wattage in fans as i have in lightage!!, and this grow has a brand new 600watt globe, and she's gleaming !!, i'm sure this XL is gonna put on one hell of a show this week, my woman checked her this morning and she gasped. thats all i got to say. 

I think i'm gonna name her *SHREK!!!

*



Cococola36 said:


> Looking bomb bro gotta say, keep it up!


Thanx man, i will it's all i'm good at doing since i'm soo bent all the time!! love your avatar man, funny shit


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 29, 2012)

*Day 16 update, xl has really given her a nice kick!, dark green foliage and thick sturdy stems, preflowers everywhere as usual with this strain, i think thats why this strain turns to flower soo quickly, 18/6 light cycle for the next couple of weeks and this baby is gonna rock! leaves are really starting to perk up now, and the new fan leaves growing have a distinct v in them, and look 100% healthy


'Ima soo happy'
*

this last pic is a few nugs off my outdoor that i've decided to water cure, i have read lots about this technique, and know that it will get less weight with these little buds, but it's all my own personal smoke, and i'm just curious myself as to how much quality you gain from this method, anyone can say what they like , each to their own opinion, BUT this will be a good test as i am doing this properly replacing water every day for the next 6-7 days. we'll soon see!!! cross fingers


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 29, 2012)

Its not too bad, buds just have no real smell or taste after the water cure.

Potency is on point though


----------



## forgetiwashere (Jan 29, 2012)

should read the marijuana growers bible by mel frank and ed rosenthal. there is some very interesting takes on curing in that book. in fact most methods of curing that they mention take place before the buds are dry.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 29, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Its not too bad, buds just have no real smell or taste after the water cure.
> 
> Potency is on point though


thanx for your input man! i was just curious, and i like the look of dark nugs! i especially like it if you are gleaming with resin, as my outdoory was very much!
i can't see how it would affect bag appeal, i've seen some pretty ugly weed, and its been a pleasure to smoke 
thanx again man, good to have some company while we are all baked out of our minds 



forgetiwashere said:


> should read the marijuana growers bible by mel frank and ed rosenthal. there is some very interesting takes on curing in that book. in fact most methods of curing that they mention take place before the buds are dry.


i'll check that out for sure!, if it does wonders, i may do 1 of the 2 plants i'm flowering now, we'll wait and see


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 30, 2012)

day 17...... vegging couple more weeks and she's gonna be HUGE!!!!

growing fast as she can at this stage



ok, i think that last pic just snuck in  or my womans editing my posts


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 30, 2012)

dried a couple of small water cured nugs on a fan over last night, very different colour, almost a red/brown colour, they lost some of the original smell, but when you mulled it up gave off a very piney sweet smell, still very nice, smoked her up, just one cone just before i sat down to write this, NOTHING wrong with it atall, as for losing weight, i can't say, it does look a little more shrivelled than normal, man i am fuckin bent as, can't be bothered foccussing or checking my spelling, i'm in a very lazy state.
overall verdict of 'water curing buds' could be very bennaficial to some types of erb, i myself did not find any disadvantages considering this is all my personal smoke (it is now, too good to share  )
if done correctly, and changing the water often, i did it more than once a day, and water cured for 5 days, water didnt seem to be getting any more dirty after that.
nice, i'm soo bent right now, soo bent, i feel it under my eyes, and under my arms, i feel heavy and dopey as.

great idea for an oz or so off a harvest if u want some quick cured, quick dried bud. it's as good as if you ask me. i found not one drawback atall. yeah it looks different, doent quite sparkle as much, resin turns a greyish colour, whether this is because i had mostly amber resin who knows, but thats my dribble for this morning.

i say don't knock till you try, i would never of thought of doing this, but it seems some people do nothing but, and go for that dark different look, everyone always wants 'different weed'

everyone wants weed! so enjoy it anyway you can! btw, smoke was soo smoooooth, and A1 taste still, but my erbs are deliceous as they are to start with


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 30, 2012)

Sounds good FM. I gotta try that one of these days. I like the way you make it sound.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 30, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Sounds good FM. I gotta try that one of these days. I like the way you make it sound.


shoulda added a couple of pics ey? greener bud is the normal dried bud, bit spindly this bud, i took this bit off a couple of weeks ago, for my woman, and was still hangin in her room  the brown nug is the water cured nug, which i'm still smashed on, i could seriously crawl into bed and be sooo lazy, but at the same time, i'll yawn it out, cause it's a nice heavy buzz!

 if you as me, i rekon the brown water cured nug looks like hydro!


----------



## grandaddypurped (Jan 30, 2012)

Looking good man! 

I stopped by a few days ago and forgot to Sub^.  ...i'm on board now though


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 30, 2012)

1.5lb from one 1 plant... sounds good...


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 30, 2012)

grandaddypurped said:


> Looking good man!
> 
> I stopped by a few days ago and forgot to Sub^.  ...i'm on board now though


cheers man, she's flat out from now on, i'll post pics tonight, thanx for subbing up



jojo2002 said:


> 1.5lb from one 1 plant... sounds good...


fingers crossed mate!! well i'm getting 5 weeks grow atleast on this one and thats already half a week more, and the growth is like steroids. i'm shocked, gotta be that XL, the Phosphoric acid has made the leave very thick, and a much darker green, the new growth used to be bright green, now its dark, and pointing completely vertical, growth is exceptional, and she really stinks


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 30, 2012)

Yea dude she looks like shes on roids... how do you get your lady to allow you to post those pics up? mine would kill me...


----------



## kingsofstate (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks good, can't believe how green that shit looks on page 6.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 30, 2012)

kingsofstate said:


> Looks good, can't believe how green that shit looks on page 6.


yeah, my camera phone pics up colours weird under hps, a few of those maybe looked kinda greener than green ey



jojo2002 said:


> Yea dude she looks like shes on roids... how do you get your lady to allow you to post those pics up? mine would kill me...


my lady loves a giggle thats why! there's a lot of people in this world man, she knows that, she could be anyone..... she likes to see guys reactions, like any chick i suppose, we are very open minded, must be my weed, good thing is, she never regrets it, and loves dancing around in undies with a baloon full of my finest, she gets whatever she likes, i mean, as if she wouldnt


----------



## macrael (Jan 30, 2012)

those two buds look alot like sativas water dried and other indica is usually more dense nice thread going on here bud porn s great gud luck as i am a week behind in my schedual will get some pics in my journal soon as far as temps go its when it greatly change more then ten degrees from lights on and off but even if yours goes donw 15 degrees at night i seriously doubt it would be a problem under 10 degrees c maybe. 1.5 g per watt you will be amongs the top growers 2gs per watt and your among the elite growers.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 30, 2012)

Well shit... i never reacted cuz I didn't want to mess anything up. You can tell your girl she is fine as can be. Or if she reads this... You have an amazing body and a beautiful energy to match.

Your avatar is one of my favorite pictures ever, lol.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 30, 2012)

update day 19....... shes growing octopus arms, i wont even bother counting how many its amazing

View attachment 2029717


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 30, 2012)

macrael said:


> those two buds look alot like sativas water dried and other indica is usually more dense nice thread going on here bud porn s great gud luck as i am a week behind in my schedual will get some pics in my journal soon as far as temps go its when it greatly change more then ten degrees from lights on and off but even if yours goes donw 15 degrees at night i seriously doubt it would be a problem under 10 degrees c maybe. 1.5 g per watt you will be amongs the top growers 2gs per watt and your among the elite growers.


thanx man, those little nugs aren't much compared to the more filled out nugs, they are still a few days from drying yet, they filled out alot more nicely., and yeah if i get over a pound i'll be stoked, as long as i don't encounter any bug problems or anything like that, it should be smooth growing, have taken precautions ofcourse, thanx for your input



jigfresh said:


> Well shit... i never reacted cuz I didn't want to mess anything up. You can tell your girl she is fine as can be. Or if she reads this... You have an amazing body and a beautiful energy to match.
> 
> Your avatar is one of my favorite pictures ever, lol.


goodie  i'll be in her good books tonight! thanx man, i'm a lucky dude let me tell you!


----------



## shrigpiece (Jan 31, 2012)

Ya wanna see my wifes tits? Joke sHe wants to you know. Shes been asking me to do it after seeing this thread. Shes a perv.
That water cure looks interesting enough for me to try it next time round. 
PEACE


----------



## Cococola36 (Jan 31, 2012)

hey flowamasta quick question....I use a drain to waste method with smart pots and promix with is about 20%perlite but was wondering if I could use 100% perlite or would i just be watering by hand way too often??


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 31, 2012)

shrigpiece said:


> Ya wanna see my wifes tits? Joke sHe wants to you know. Shes been asking me to do it after seeing this thread. Shes a perv.
> That water cure looks interesting enough for me to try it next time round.
> PEACE


lol, funny man, 3rd smile for the day  i think all girls are pervs, they just want us to think we are the dirty buggas, we're nearly all the same kinda , and yeah man give the water cure a go, change the water often, as soon as it looks a different colour, and starts to stink, i got a few more going, and looking forward to showing a couple of mates, and rolling a j to see if stinks bad, they say even the smoke smells clean, i never smell it anyway. permanent weed smell in my head



Cococola36 said:


> hey flowamasta quick question....I use a drain to waste method with smart pots and promix with is about 20%perlite but was wondering if I could use 100% perlite or would i just be watering by hand way too often??


drain to waste, would be exactly as its called 'waste' don't try this method unless you have a regular feed setup, perlite is ultra drain efficient "the best" and the top layer will evaporate within a couple of hrs under a good HPS, atleast a 400, i go with 600s. when i first started i had to hand feed my first grow as i hadnt bought my pump and airstone and res, but that came quick, thank god. perlite dries out quick, but roots cannot grow any faster, and the plant is extremely stable when its full grown, absoloute huge root system filling the entire 60 litre hempy, after harvest when i pull my potsock out, i have roots coming out the bottom and down into my return tap....HUGE ROOTS. 
you can't hand feed this medium as the plant gets larger she will drink atleast 10 litres of nutrient every 2 days, continually topping up with fresh water after 3 days, and a small adding of nutrient conditioner (ryzo) toward the end of the week


----------



## Cococola36 (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for the info , i figured it wouldnt be worth it, but don't really want to set up pumps for a decent amount of girlies lol


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 31, 2012)

Cococola36 said:


> Thanks for the info , i figured it wouldnt be worth it, but don't really want to set up pumps for a decent amount of girlies lol


mate, its easy as, once its setup up its all automatic , u can run 1 pump for many girls providing the pump is strong enough to pump desired amount of nutes, around to all the girls, feed rings do the feeding, and a return line has all the 'waste' return back to the res., they can all be connected accordingly, have seen my setup with 4 large plants, he averages 4-6lb every 7 weeks


----------



## Cococola36 (Jan 31, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> mate, its easy as, once its setup up its all automatic , u can run 1 pump for many girls providing the pump is strong enough to pump desired amount of nutes, around to all the girls, feed rings do the feeding, and a return line has all the 'waste' return back to the res., they can all be connected accordingly, have seen my setup with 4 large plants, he averages 4-6lb every 7 weeks


woooooooow, the most i ever got was around 3 but off 10 so i would much rather only do 4 plants...your does have insane growth rate


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 31, 2012)

Cococola36 said:


> woooooooow, the most i ever got was around 3 but off 10 so i would much rather only do 4 plants...your does have insane growth rate


insane..... yeah  i'd go with that! check this shit out,* shrek* is a freak



day 20!! correct me if i'm wrong put her in on the 12th, day 1 was 13th of January


----------



## lordjin (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice looking plant, cowboy... or what's the Aussie equivalent of a cowboy?


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 1, 2012)

well if it aint the Lord Himself!!! jin, thanx man, i hope she launches now, it's soo bushy underneath all that leaf i swear!! growing very different than my last 2 grows for sure..... fingers crossed flush in the morning, good to go

edit: umm cowboys are weird ey, kinda like indiana jones style, i myself am very suburban , haha cowboys, funny shit

i might say i'm sumwhat of 'a greenthumb'


----------



## lordjin (Feb 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> well if it aint the Lord Himself!!! jin, thanx man, i hope she launches now, it's soo bushy underneath all that leaf i swear!! growing very different than my last 2 grows for sure..... fingers crossed flush in the morning, good to go
> 
> edit: umm cowboys are weird ey, kinda like indiana jones style, i myself am very suburban , haha cowboys, funny shit
> 
> i might say i'm sumwhat of 'a greenthumb'


Yeah, I didn't think you guys were into that whole "cowboy" thing. I'm a yank through and through... sorry about that.

I do believe your shit grows just as fast as mine if not faster.





20 days later? Outstanding.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanx man! much appreciated! when you put them 2 pics up together that really does look like an explosion of growth, ha, i read up on keeping ph at around 5.8 on your thread, made me really think, my last grow i tried to keep it at 5.5, but didn't show any bad signs, just not as fast growth..or bushy for that matter, i'm really excited to giver her a flush in the morning, cause that's usually when i see a huge growth spurt and some node stretching.

thanx again, hopeflly more perky pics tonight, if not, pics tomorrow, sounds like i'm talking bout tits, mmmmmm tits, mmmmm where's my lady, she said she's getting keen, she want to put buds all over her, so maybe i'll think of sumthin for next page 

FlowaMasta


----------



## jojo2002 (Feb 1, 2012)

Flowmasta your also running 600w right vs jin 1k?


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 1, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> Flowmasta your also running 600w right vs jin 1k?


CORRECTOMANDO!! but i'm also in a 1.2 metre square highly reflective 'not cheapo' tent , with good quality mylar, extremely efficient footprint even with a basic shade, plus i use PGR's so my light only needs to penetrate 10-14 inches max. 1000 watt watt would substantionally increase my yield however, would make buds entirely too large for my liking and don't like risking budrot for football sized nugs, imo 1000 would be overkill in a 1.2 metre tent with my setup, as i am vertically restricted with recirculating res.


----------



## jojo2002 (Feb 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> CORRECTOMANDO!! but i'm also in a 1.2 metre square highly reflective 'not cheapo' tent , with good quality mylar, extremely efficient footprint even with a basic shade, plus i use PGR's so my light only needs to penetrate 10-14 inches max. 1000 watt watt would substantionally increase my yield however, would make buds entirely too large for my liking and don't like risking budrot for football sized nugs, imo 1000 would be overkill in a 1.2 metre tent with my setup, as i am vertically restricted with recirculating res.



Whats wrong with a cheap-o tent? Ebay $100 with shipping cant beat that.... lol Actually my tent is on its way out... rips here and there... so your tent is 3 x3 ft? 9 sq ft in the states had to do the math on that one... hmmm


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 1, 2012)

It would be overkill but it's fun to cram a 1000 in a tiny space. Works great for me.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Thanx man! much appreciated! when you put them 2 pics up together that really does look like an explosion of growth, ha, i read up on keeping ph at around 5.8 on your thread, made me really think, my last grow i tried to keep it at 5.5, but didn't show any bad signs, just not as fast growth..or bushy for that matter, i'm really excited to giver her a flush in the morning, cause that's usually when i see a huge growth spurt and some node stretching.
> 
> thanx again, hopeflly more perky pics tonight, if not, pics tomorrow, sounds like i'm talking bout tits, mmmmmm tits, mmmmm where's my lady, she said she's getting keen, she want to put buds all over her, so maybe i'll think of sumthin for next page
> 
> FlowaMasta


So are you saying the bump to ph 5.8 has visibly improved your grow?


----------



## lordjin (Feb 1, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> It would be overkill but it's fun to cram a 1000 in a tiny space. Works great for me.


[video=youtube;Lcu7OCIqlqE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lcu7OCIqlqE[/video]


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 1, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> Whats wrong with a cheap-o tent? Ebay $100 with shipping cant beat that.... lol Actually my tent is on its way out... rips here and there... so your tent is 3 x3 ft? 9 sq ft in the states had to do the math on that one... hmmm


it's 1.2 metres squared ( 47 inches ) and 2 metres high....( 78,7 inches ) and the good quality tent does make a difference i believe, better port hole designs and better size overall, designed specifically for 600 watt HPS



lordjin said:


> So are you saying the bump to ph 5.8 has visibly improved your grow?


most definitely, actually i just checked on her a minute a go, and she looked fine, but not good enough, so i gave her a day early flush, and gave her fresh nutes, without the XL, and an adding of 40ml of Dr. Repair, Ph is at 6.4 ish at the present, as i just flushed her, i will wait for her next feeding in a couple of hours, and as she's pumping through i dare say she'll change somewhat, i didnt want to add any ph adjusters yet as 6.4 is ok, after flush the waste was around 6.8 so, it seems to be fairly clean, just lacking a little, i did only go 3 quarter strength nutes, so I'm sure in the next couple of hours she'll go mental after her next feed, man soo easy to flush this way. pics in a couple of hours after she has a nice gargle on her fresh life supply 

edit.. i'm starting to think even though this setup is hydroponics, it acts like a soil grow with the root system, so i think i may like it more inbetween ie (6 ish )

over n out erbivores


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 2, 2012)

*ok, i most definately fixed my issues, after checking her at 4pm, she looked a little saggy, and not really full of life, so i gave her a full flush, cleaned the pump, and so forth, but this time i have not adjusted Ph yet, and she is still reading 6.38 - and thats after a good 2 feedings, and the leaves have shown some massive improvement, so i'm glad i flushed early, i think the XL acid breaks everything down rather quickly, so fresh nutrients was the go..... 

here we go....

*


----------



## forgetiwashere (Feb 2, 2012)

cant argue with those pics she is certainly looking good mate u got your shit dialled in


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 2, 2012)

*Thanx fiwh!, i'm expecting BIG things this week, so as long as i stay on top of things.....she is on full strength nutes now, as i seen no nute burn with 3 quarter strength over the last week, even after i added my Ryzo. 
so here i go....full strength nutes, i also picked the pot up 4 inches to give the plant a good blast of sun, and to get the new bushy growth happening a bit more, as she stretches over the next week i will strart to train her outwards, and put my first layer of netting in, although this plant seems to be EXTREMELY sturdy, and strong. very hard to bend branches, i actually have branches growing completely horizontally with the branches trying to reach for light. when i take my clones, they will get a huge growth spurt, as i take a good 4-5 nodes of the top of each branch up top..... you guys will freak! not many people have done this on this site, i gather it will cause quite a stir. and interest a few people i guarantee ......

thanx for reading guys...... i really hope this girl puts on a show for you guys, the dude who taught me said there is no quicker way to grow than this.. now that the roots have taken hold, and she is looking 100% healthy, should be good for sure*


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 2, 2012)

*I will be flowering no later than 23rd of february, *


----------



## lordjin (Feb 2, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> *I will be flowering no later than 23rd of february, *


That should be interesting. That thing is growing like an alien.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 3, 2012)

lordjin said:


> That should be interesting. That thing is growing like an alien.


*'Why thankyou' i did name her shrek  hey that could work cause she sure will get you shrecked once i'm done with her 

she is growing rather rapidly isn't she, and on one of these side shots you can already start to see a nice canopy forming, a few branches are chasing, the one that was highest yesterday is now second highest! i'm amazed actually how bushy this plant is growing, just incredible. ph was at 6.6 when i checked her, but she looked astonishing! (when i took these pics) so i added the slightest amount of PH down and got her to 6.3. I REALLY BELIEVE this ph level on this style medium seems to be working wonders, or that CYCO XL is some sort of secret additive, i mean it is $80-$90 a bottle for 100ml in a shop, can find it online for 60-70 buks. weird stuff i tell you, the tips on each branch are that closely spaced together that 3 of the nodes are nearly at the exact same height! soo many heads growing, but i still stand by my decision not to touch any leaves this grow unless i see dead or dying leaves...

howz she looking guys......* Day 21


----------



## lordjin (Feb 3, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> *'Why thankyou' i did name her shrek  hey that could work cause she sure will get you shrecked once i'm done with her
> 
> she is growing rather rapidly isn't she, and on one of these side shots you can already start to see a nice canopy forming, a few branches are chasing, the one that was highest yesterday is now second highest! i'm amazed actually how bushy this plant is growing, just incredible. ph was at 6.6 when i checked her, but she looked astonishing! (when i took these pics) so i added the slightest amount of PH down and got her to 6.3. I REALLY BELIEVE this ph level on this style medium seems to be working wonders, or that CYCO XL is some sort of secret additive, i mean it is $80-$90 a bottle for 100ml in a shop, can find it online for 60-70 buks. weird stuff i tell you, the tips on each branch are that closely spaced together that 3 of the nodes are nearly at the exact same height! soo many heads growing, but i still stand by my decision not to touch any leaves this grow unless i see dead or dying leaves...
> 
> ...


Looking great, hoss. That's a beaut of an indy. Can hardly wait to see the buds form.


----------



## macrael (Feb 3, 2012)

shes looking good im guessing when you make some babies you be taking from the main cola fimming or super cropping type of thing , you got me thinking although i already on a tight space like yours but i got 7 going on 2 jacks (from green house) 2 clones from a friend of hashplant and 3 bhutanese thimpu (from malberry) hopefully gh and malberry turn out fem if not i might do that with the hp to help make up the difference and i hear ya on the 1k in a small space but i dont use a shade or a cool tube and temps are high at the top but ok at the middle of my space (during winter) right now i think im around 5.7 with botanicare pro series hope they turn out similar to yours nice and fluffly.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 3, 2012)

i will be taking 3-4 maybe 5 nodes off each top depending on how much stretch i need for flowering, looking very promising 
as for fluffy nugs! my indoor will be anything but. maybe you saw my outdoor harvest pics, same strain, thanx for your input man


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 3, 2012)

long story short .... real short. in fact i dont wanna talk much about it except i got a new bong. $80 frosted pyrex. damn expensive, didnt come with a stem or anything. supplied my own stem and cone piece. oh it had a grommet. nice bong nyways nice and smooth, soooooo easy to pull all the smoke, very good design. but expensive for what the fucker is ey. but it is FROSTED!!! so i give it some extra points, $15 more than the clear. it felt much heavier, and thicker pyrex. i couldnt see myself breaking it easy. blah blah hippity blah blah.

enjoy my nice new bong pic !!


----------



## Miyagi (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey bro, I'm subbed but don't get to check in often. Lookin good as usual!


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 3, 2012)

Miyagi said:


> Hey bro, I'm subbed but don't get to check in often. Lookin good as usual!


aha! mr miyagi! u have showed yourself ! we fight to the death! , nah man just had that teacher miyagi in my head when i saw your name, ..... miyagi! the chatterbox in the aussie growers thread , nice to see you here mate, not many people put their 2 cents here in my thread, but plenty of views, hmmmm guess flowering will put her on the map 

thanx again


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 3, 2012)

her'es what i'm trying to decide to smoke..... water cured nugs, big heads (well actually saving them till last ofcourse along with my long outdoor cure), my rock solid hairy red muff weed, exact same strain as the leafyish outdoor, i cloned myself,


----------



## Miyagi (Feb 3, 2012)

that purpley one looks tasty mate!


----------



## SmokingDour (Feb 3, 2012)

Thats whats up there looking good keep up the good work bro. That Fuzz looks Awesome


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 3, 2012)

Miyagi said:


> that purpley one looks tasty mate!


 thats just the camera work, pics up colours different depending on light conditions, but if you're refering to the first couple of pics, yeah, they are the water cured nugs, really dark brown, i guess it has a purple tinge to it!



SmokingDour said:


> Thats whats up there looking good keep up the good work bro. That Fuzz looks Awesome


cheers man, i love the fuzzy to! got bout 10 oz left of that, same strain as i'm growing now, but it will end up very different i'm sure.


----------



## Miyagi (Feb 3, 2012)

nah I was fooled by the camera! Still looks tasty. Never tried water curing but you have me intrigued. Out for now mate, sick of RIU for now


----------



## macrael (Feb 3, 2012)

i didn t mean the buds at all i was commenting on the way the veggings going and those some damn hairy nuggets lol


----------



## mike91sr (Feb 3, 2012)

How have I not ended up in here before? Sub'd fo sho!!


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 3, 2012)

welcome aboard mike91sr what caught your attention !?


----------



## mike91sr (Feb 3, 2012)

This: 


flowamasta said:


> Day 21
> 
> View attachment 2035898View attachment 2035901View attachment 2035902


Hahah I've seen you around and just never made it into your journal somehow, just saw it near the top while I was browsing.


----------



## grandaddypurped (Feb 3, 2012)

Looking good my man. I did my Day45 flower room update today and tossed up another 1000w HPS.


----------



## kingsofstate (Feb 4, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> her'es what i'm trying to decide to smoke..... water cured nugs, big heads (well actually saving them till last ofcourse along with my long outdoor cure), my rock solid hairy red muff weed, exact same strain as the leafyish outdoor, i cloned myself,
> 
> View attachment 2036222View attachment 2036224View attachment 2036225View attachment 2036227View attachment 2036229View attachment 2036232View attachment 2036233View attachment 2036236View attachment 2036237View attachment 2036238View attachment 2036240View attachment 2036242View attachment 2036244


Dude I have never seen bud with that much brown hairs! That looks crazy in the next to last pic


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 4, 2012)

kingsofstate said:


> Dude I have never seen bud with that much brown hairs! That looks crazy in the next to last pic


*thanx man, it is pretty hairy hey, reminds me of a hairy redhead chicks piubes, 

update day 22......things are looking superb, nutes are at full strength, and she's handling it bigtime, no nute burn whatsoever, no deficiencies, no spotting, nothing. what the!!!?? is there something wrong with it? i was really doubtful of this pathetic looking clone, i had no choice in the matter, this or wait 3 months..... good choice i think, it's amazing what you can do with a little baby clone!!
*
day_1..day_5day_11da_14day_16and here is the most recent tonight, check the size of those fans already!!


----------



## djmaya420 (Feb 4, 2012)

Good job saving that plant


----------



## shrigpiece (Feb 4, 2012)

grandaddypurped said:


> Looking good my man. I did my Day45 flower room update today and tossed up another 1000w HPS.


Nice dog man i own one of those, hes red tho


----------



## grandaddypurped (Feb 4, 2012)

Beautiful flo!! How much longer before you make the switch?


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 4, 2012)

grandaddypurped said:


> Beautiful flo!! How much longer before you make the switch?


*I know i know! people are pming me to tell me to flick the switch!!, i guess thats why people don't understand how i get such a huge yield from one plant 
i still got around a couple of weeks yet, when she gets a little taller, i will put my netting in, and train her outwards a bit, but not yet, as i actually need her to stretch now, as i have easily enough arms for big yield, i plan to flip around the 20th February, 23rd at the very latest. 
If i was to flower now, i would probably only yield maybe 8 ounces or so at a guess, but my job with this girl is to fill this tent to the sides, before i even hit the flower nutes, this strain seems to throw out copious amount of pre-flowers throughout the entire grow, so when i do turn the timer back, she turns really quick, almost 2 days i will see visible flowers appearing. I will be aiming for 1 pound ATLEAST this time, i have ample time to grow her to size, and her stalks are thick, strong and extremely healthy, i put my filter back on yesterday, cause i noticed my house started to smell like weed growing, temp went up 3 degree with the restricted airflow with adding my carbon filter, but hasn't affected the plant, she is 100% healthy. and i can safely say my best yet. she is really starting to drink now 5-7 litres per day....temp is a stable 34 degrees (little hot but humidity is up at 55%) so thats fine, got all the windows open now for some fresh air, raining outside so nice and cool, just checked temp, gone down another 2 degrees....32*

from here on i pay even closer attention to how she grows, growth is looking very even, and sides of the plant is very bushy, i'll have my training cut out for me this time. I will be taking clones very shortly from her, stay tuned if you're keen to see how i chop her down! people will freak. I'm gonna fuckin hack her, top her and shock the fuck out of her. ON PURPOSE !! all in the name of horticulture. i dont know anyone else on this site who does what i do, so we'll see if it catches on......i dare say it will, i can clearly see her future, atleast 24-30 fat colas growin on this girl, this XL cyco is some serious shit. NO SHIT. i am saying atleast a 30-40% increase in size and new foliage from the XL, just look at he growth in the pics day 16 to now ! 6 days she doubled. SHREK IS A FREAK*


----------



## grandaddypurped (Feb 4, 2012)

Cool deal man. Yea I wouldnt flip the switch yet either, I was simply asking. We think along the same lines tho b/c I veg my girls for 6-8 weeks before I even think about hitting the switch. I like 'em to be big & bushy when they go to the flower room. I usually gauge it by their size...I finish 'em in 5gal buckets and when they are 1.5-2 times the size of the bucket I'll flip the switch. My WhiteRhino will be going in in the next few days.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 4, 2012)

grandaddypurped said:


> Cool deal man. Yea I wouldnt flip the switch yet either, I was simply asking. We think along the same lines tho b/c I veg my girls for 6-8 weeks before I even think about hitting the switch. I like 'em to be big & bushy when they go to the flower room. I usually gauge it by their size...I finish 'em in 5gal buckets and when they are 1.5-2 times the size of the bucket I'll flip the switch. My WhiteRhino will be going in in the next few days.


ever thought of topping them like i do? i can see you have to a couple? (big bud) ... you like have just 1 cola on top?, it's been quite the discussion amongst some followers

not that its wrong or dodgy not to, just a thought, i'd love to see those girls in my setup, oooooohhh especially that afghooey, makes me all gooey, how much do u harvest after 6 weeks vegin those girl?


----------



## grandaddypurped (Feb 4, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> ever thought of topping them like i do? i can see you have to a couple? (big bud) ... you like have just 1 cola on top?, it's been quite the discussion amongst some followers
> 
> not that its wrong or dodgy not to, just a thought, i'd love to see those girls in my setup, oooooohhh especially that afghooey, makes me all gooey, how much do u harvest after 6 weeks vegin those girl?


How do you top? The ONLY thing I have topped is the BigBud, none of the others ever had any training/topping/fim-ing whatsoever. This is my first run w/ the Afgooey so we'll see lol. And yea, even with never topping the Afgooey, they have like 10-15 tops each. Grape Ape is the only one with a single cola so I'll see what difference there is in harvest weight when the time comes.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 4, 2012)

grandaddypurped said:


> How do you top? The ONLY thing I have topped is the BigBud, none of the others ever had any training/topping/fim-ing whatsoever. This is my first run w/ the Afgooey so we'll see lol. And yea, even with never topping the Afgooey, they have like 10-15 tops each. Grape Ape is the only one with a single cola so I'll see what difference there is in harvest weight when the time comes.


i top nearly as soon as i put my clone in, maybe day 3-4, this immediately stops vertical growth, and straight away and instead of having 1 main coming out from the top, you could have 6-10, depending on how many growing nodes you have before removing the top., then i wait...... still waiting now, in the next weekish, keep an eye out, i will give advance notice when I'm about to do this, as i WANT people to learn this technique. if they choose to do so ofcourse. at about week 4-5 i top again, all the highest branches, i step back and look at the plant carefully and try to visualize what branches are growing the fastest, and what ones need catching up.
ok, the ones that are around the centre of the bushiness growing outwards will still have much stretch to do, they may, or may not reach the top, i go up 1 level, and i remove maybe 4 clones from this 3 quarter level. (bottom branches always seem to stretch more) then i go ahead and dive in to the* top middle section,* search for the closest branches growing towards the light usually around *4 mains maybe 6, *i chop the right down, i take a *large clone* from each growth, maybe up to 4-6 nodes, large leaves and all, making sure i leave atleast 3 nodes of growth for new branches, so instead of having 1 branch to train away from the light, *i will have 3 mains from that 1 branch. ,* they all will indeed be as big as each other, dividing the cells, not the plants structural growth (this is misunderstood my many) and becasue the plant is soo big, she responds* almost imediately and all the energy will be put into making those new branches grow as quickly as possible* to reach that light!!! i may take upto 10 clones depending on how the plant is growing, i want an even rate so when i flower., all nodes are at equal growth...(buds same size), equal amounts of nutrients, equal amounts of light,, so on an so forth. this is horticulture science. *In no way does this harm your yield. it exponentially increases your yield.* I notice alot more growth and bigger buds on the branches i chopped down, with alot more bud sites, and a more more even canopy. *BUT, i do select my branches extremely carefully, and take the desired amount of nodes, not for cloning purposes , but for even growth, this is of utmost importance to me,*as i dont want some buds reaching for the roof, and some just growing spindly. this has to be timed right down to the very day. if i flip a day or 2 late, i mess my growth pattern up entirely, and i miss my only chance of even growth.

if you have any questions. i will try and answer them to the best of my knowledge. i was taught by a guy, who i swear was put on this planet to grow weed. he just knows the plant, and is not worried doing this method. he considers it THE ONLY method!! and told me to trust him, i did, and boy oh boy. it' soo hard to listen to someone when it feels so wrong! my plant was in his hands the first grow (not published) but i watched EVERYTHING. IN SHOCK 

By the way, i am not saying everyone should do this, it takes patience, and i am no pro at this, but getting better, but I DO understand how this works now, as i have seen both methods. plus i got a pat on my back from my 'teacher' very humbly saying, good work the other day, i saw the look in his eye, he was shocked to, he hasnt seen this, he gave me the cut, he's shocked let me tell you


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 4, 2012)

*small update...*

 

I think she's having a growth spurt!....... all the lower nodes are taking over! mental bushing up top!


----------



## Miyagi (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey flowie, changed my avatar for ya so I don't freak you out too much


----------



## Supa smoka (Feb 5, 2012)

hi flowie jst gota da tym froz drpain da mad beets to ish ya threds man and i got a new strane 1tunTbag 4 ya anyhows gotas to go no mur tyme for d ish gotta do sum artwork and kush wear


----------



## Buck123 (Feb 5, 2012)

im a conisuer bro 10% 20% aussie growrs kush clothing fa reel... flwi ya da sickest boi!


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 5, 2012)

i have no idea what you guys are on about, am i too bent?? yeah i probably am, can we make a bit more sense guys  

droping the plant tonight, taking the foam block out (5 inches or so), i want these arms to get a good stretch on now, she's plenty bushy enough for my liking, in the next day or so, i will begin some minor training, ive got a few arms growing way too fast and won't top yet. just keep growth a bit more even for now. make the sides stretch up some more


----------



## grandaddypurped (Feb 5, 2012)

Supa smoka said:


> hi flowie jst gota da tym froz drpain da mad beets to ish ya threds man and i got a new strane 1tunTbag 4 ya anyhows gotas to go no mur tyme for d ish gotta do sum artwork and kush wear





Buck123 said:


> im a conisuer bro 10% 20% aussie growrs kush clothing fa reel... flwi ya da sickest boi!


Where are you from that people speak & spell like that?

Lol Grammar check??


----------



## forgetiwashere (Feb 5, 2012)

Its a big in joke GDP please dont think all aussies actually talk that way


----------



## grandaddypurped (Feb 5, 2012)

That's good lol. I was being sarcastic, though I will edit the last part it is a bit harsh lol.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 5, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> *small update...*
> 
> View attachment 2039639View attachment 2039645
> 
> I think she's having a growth spurt!....... all the lower nodes are taking over! mental bushing up top!


That thing is a monster. When you gonna flower? Sick of hearing that yet?


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 5, 2012)

lordjin said:


> That thing is a monster. When you gonna flower? Sick of hearing that yet?


lol, nah man! while longer yet  i got to get her this big 

my very first grow pics (winter grow)


----------



## grandaddypurped (Feb 5, 2012)

*VERY VERY NICE!!!! *That's a bad bitch right there!! Kudos to you!! 

Is that 1 plant?

+Rep when I can...


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 5, 2012)

grandaddypurped said:


> *VERY VERY NICE!!!! *That's a bad bitch right there!! Kudos to you!!
> 
> Is that 1 plant?
> 
> +Rep when I can...


yeah man ofcourse, same as i'm doing now


----------



## grandaddypurped (Feb 5, 2012)

That's what I'm talkin' about!!


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 6, 2012)

Update.... with my new camera 16mp Nikon, ooooohhhh yeah, macro bud shots are gonna be fuckin sik!!

View attachment 2041484

this camera is mad ! soooo many settings, 160 page booklet,,,ALL IN ENGLISH!!! i'm gonna have some sexy fun with this!!


----------



## kingsofstate (Feb 6, 2012)

Man those pics on page 15 are fucking NICE!


----------



## shrigpiece (Feb 6, 2012)

Nice camera, how did you take a pic of it


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 6, 2012)

shrigpiece said:


> Nice camera, how did you take a pic of it


Hahahaaa.... it's magic. That some funny stuff right there.

It's such a deluxe model it will take a picture of itself as it were 2 minutes prior to the actual picture being taken. You have to make sure you are not in the frame, or it will take you back in time.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 6, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Hahahaaa.... it's magic. That some funny stuff right there.
> 
> It's such a deluxe model it will take a picture of itself as it were 2 minutes prior to the actual picture being taken. You have to make sure you are not in the frame, or it will take you back in time.


funny shit!... got too many cameras mate, i'm kinda of a impulse buyer, if i'm out and i thought about buying something. i'll probably buy it if i see it.

weird, the plant isnt getting much taller at the moment, just heaps bushier, may be benaficial to me at this rate, i will put my net in and see if i can train her yet, very tough branches, don't seem to want to bend atall, seems to have uptaken nutes much differently this time round, and grown very strong stems, the trunk is like my thumb already


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 6, 2012)

If you want her to stretch out a little you could raise your light. Bushy is good though.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 6, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> If you want her to stretch out a little you could raise your light. Bushy is good though.


yeah i took my 5 inch foam block out couple of days ago, might take a day or so to catch on i guess...... from top of plant to light is around 80cm


----------



## macrael (Feb 6, 2012)

the one thing i can say about the last winter pics is WTF


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 6, 2012)

macrael said:


> the one thing i can say about the last winter pics is WTF


thanx man! this girl will freak you

here's another i found stashed away, wish i had more organized pics back then!, and a better camera!



this was at about week 6ish , such a sweet looking strain! she just doesn't like the heat! i think it must make more hairs when the weather gets real hot, to protect itself maybe?? i have not researched this.



this was my last grow, looking now, i can clearly see my first grow WHOOPED my second, in yield and quality, not that my second was bad, it's just hard to compare when you've grown something that you just can't comprehend. i thought i'd be getting it every time. research research research. it's paying off i believe  



here she is soo far this was yesterday.....beautiful and green, thanx to the temperature setting on my new cam i can see the green before i edit!, how does this work? i dont really care, yay new camera! siiiiiiiiiiiiik! can't wait for this girl to bloom look how healthy she is! and bushy! this was day 23


----------



## macrael (Feb 6, 2012)

dude i haven t seen buds like that in multiple plants ops i wish i would have seen this earilier b4 i wasted my seeds lol well not wasted them but now that i see the potential off of one plant thats i dont even have a word for it kinda reminds me of another guy that used to grow on here i forget his name but he used to grow some trees like that ! always kept ec of 1.3 all the way through


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 6, 2012)

macrael said:


> dude i haven t seen buds like that in multiple plants ops i wish i would have seen this earilier b4 i wasted my seeds lol well not wasted them but now that i see the potential off of one plant thats i dont even have a word for it kinda reminds me of another guy that used to grow on here i forget his name but he used to grow some trees like that ! always kept ec of 1.3 all the way through


Thanx heaps Macrael! over here the laws are tough so one plant is considered personal i believe so anymore is asking for jail time if caught. but i do grow a bit of outdoor aswell......gritting teeth..

as for ec level, i only have a ph meter, i will invest in one when i find the right price and quality, but i follow the cyco chart pretty much identically. and in the last 3 weeks in flower you can bump up to 2.0 ec no worries, with swell and silica combined with bloom a+b plus additives it would be up there easy as, i rarely see nute burn, i see it before it happens, tiny sweat bubbles on tips of the leaves, so i may just dump 5 litres out of my res, and replace it with cold water, and check ph. easy. with 100% perlite things happen straight away, and grow very very fast


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 6, 2012)

this is at about week 7, wasn't long after this i puller her, who says big buds can't be high quality!! this honestly was nearly the best smoke i can remember smoking, fingers crossed she ends up like this  she's nice and bushy for sure


----------



## LlAR (Feb 6, 2012)

Wow...medusa.


----------



## macrael (Feb 6, 2012)

with a plant t hat size i can understand the ec being around 2.0. my veg nutes are around 750 ppm which is around 1.5 ec it s a bit high but some people would say its too low. me oo i will be following botanicares chart but at about 2/3rds of what they say just trying to keep costs down unless i see something wrong with the babies


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 6, 2012)

here's an update.... enjoy

day 24



just look at those tops


----------



## grandaddypurped (Feb 7, 2012)

That bitch is crazy lol!


----------



## lordjin (Feb 7, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> View attachment 2042851 this is at about week 7, wasn't long after this i puller her, who says big buds can't be high quality!! this honestly was nearly the best smoke i can remember smoking, fingers crossed she ends up like this  she's nice and bushy for sure


Damn, dude. What are feeding that shit?


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 7, 2012)

man, i swear its the XL i gave it, you know you can give a detailed description of what you think is different about her if you like 

I love to hear what people really think! i actually thought she'd be a bit taller by now, but she seems to be nearly twice as bushy as to what I'm used to, very curious as to what I'm going to do actually, i've never had this much underneath growth, and i stated at the start i wasn't going to trim off any leaves, but when i did that pic with the lighter next to the trunk, i could barely get my hand in there, i may do some lollypopping, may not, i'll sleep on it another night, the more leaves, the more photosphynthesis! and my new globe is penetrating rather nicely, obviously.

Thanx again!


----------



## lordjin (Feb 7, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> man, i swear its the XL i gave it, you know you can give a detailed description of what you think is different about her if you like
> 
> I love to hear what people really think! i actually thought she'd be a bit taller by now, but she seems to be nearly twice as bushy as to what I'm used to, very curious as to what I'm going to do actually, i've never had this much underneath growth, and i stated at the start i wasn't going to trim off any leaves, but when i did that pic with the lighter next to the trunk, i could barely get my hand in there, i may do some lollypopping, may not, i'll sleep on it another night, the more leaves, the more photosphynthesis! and my new globe is penetrating rather nicely, obviously.
> 
> Thanx again!


That's short and Indica. Your lower growth looks strong, so I don't think you need to worry about height all that much... But we will see what the plant feels like doing come 12/12, huh?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't think you can go wrong lollipopping a little bit. Whatever you want to call it, but that thing is so bushy the stuff in the center bottom ain't gonna get much love from the lights. and I don't think that middle bit is gonna contribute mush to the outer new growth.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 7, 2012)

Yo flowa, your lady looks more sativa dom than Indica, imo


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 7, 2012)

lordjin said:


> That's short and Indica. Your lower growth looks strong, so I don't think you need to worry about height all that much... But we will see what the plant feels like doing come 12/12, huh?


yeah, cheers, i hope to get another 6 inches growth this week then the net goes in, i really need those sides to come up, they havent because she is soo bushy everywhere. we'll see ey, and yeah when i hit 12/12 they'll do another stretch, i always forget that. thinking that, the net may go in earlier, see if i can spread the middle out a bit



jigfresh said:


> I don't think you can go wrong lollipopping a little bit. Whatever you want to call it, but that thing is so bushy the stuff in the center bottom ain't gonna get much love from the lights. and I don't think that middle bit is gonna contribute mush to the outer new growth.


yeah i think i'll just take some miniature very bottom branches, it's all soo healthy though!!



billcollector99 said:


> Yo flowa, your lady looks more sativa dom than Indica, imo


we'll see Billcollector99, same cut as always, i think the leaves look indica, buds are always big and heavy, outdoor or indoor.

thanx guys, good to see some extra input! this girls gonna freak us all out, even me. i gasp when i open the tent, she keeps growing sideways!

edit.. and that trunk shot...YEP THATS BRIGHT RED PEOPLE!


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 7, 2012)

No offense but these leaves here, and the calyx size and formation on your outdoor suggest sativa influence


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 8, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> No offense but these leaves here, and the calyx size and formation on your outdoor suggest sativa influence


ok, thanx man, good info, i'm still doubting it as the high is incredibly strong, 1 bong stuff all the time, i never have more than 2, and i usually fall asleep if i do, doesnt a strong high real head stone usually represent indica? i'm still learning, here, but seeing as my outdoor and indoor produced entirely different buds, from the same cuts, it just seems odd, my outdoor produced long thin leaves, and here, my indoor has shorter broad leaves, remember, exact same cuts.

I think the sun, and weather play a game here, both have produced an even comparable stone, outdoor stronger this time round, i can clearly see the same bud structure in the growth, just when i grew this indoor the first time (this pic) it was the strongest ive smoked.

here is a leaf comparison, its hard to say, its in between, maybe a nice cross strain perhaps?
also, indicas are a faster flowering strain, and i go no longer than 7 weeks

View attachment 2045708


----------



## Miyagi (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey flowie, Sativa is usually the head, indis are body stone. Indicas don't get me bent (pretty much at all) but a good satty still rips my head off. Not taking sides, just chucking in my two bob. Also I would say its a 50/50 hybrid, maybe slightly sat dom and 420 mate I always find the buds airier and the trichs drippier when I bang my girls outdoor, same strains jammed up under lights indoors are chunky as f*ck and not quite as frosty. Just my exp.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 8, 2012)

Miyagi said:


> Hey flowie, Sativa is usually the head, indis are body stone. Indicas don't get me bent (pretty much at all) but a good satty still rips my head off. Not taking sides, just chucking in my two bob. Also I would say its a 50/50 hybrid, maybe slightly sat dom and 420 mate I always find the buds airier and the trichs drippier when I bang my girls outdoor, same strains jammed up under lights indoors are chunky as f*ck and not quite as frosty. Just my exp.


*thankyou my master miyagi sir  yeah by the looks of my leaves i rekon she's a hybrid, now that i think of it, it really does have a heavy headstone, aswell as being a total couchlock!

i just put my first net in, see how low i can keep her, she's trainable....just!

update...day 27.. think i was a day off, keep forgetting i put her in on the 12th Jan., counting 13th as day 1, so yeah it will be 4 weeks veg tomorrow.
*


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 8, 2012)

Aside from the bit of heat stress she looks real good.


Did you know phenotype varies by environment, which is why your outdoor looks so diff than your indoor 

Same cut, diff growing conditions and you got two plants that look are the same but different


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 8, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Aside from the bit of heat stress she looks real good.
> 
> 
> Did you know phenotype varies by environment, which is why your outdoor looks so diff than your indoor
> ...


thanx man great input, if i could understand a little better, i myself have not researched into phenotypes and breeding and such, i'm just lucky enough to know alot of keen growers, and have access to a few nice cuts.
I wish my indoor looked more like like my outdoor, fatter callyx's more bud sites.

and heat stress? she hasnt gone over 31 degrees for while now, been nice cool weather, are you referring to the sides of the fans curling slightly? i think this is due to my fan blowing soo hard on her....thoughts? u maybe right but my last grow was a lot hotter than this girl at this stage, and she looked fine, no curling of the leaves, but i'm using a new fan, blow the air around a bit more. 
i really don't see any heat stress, can you explain?


----------



## forgetiwashere (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey flowie if u wanted your indoor to have bud structure more like your outdoories don't use cyco flower and they will stretch out more. But under false lights it is probably best to stick with what your doing. Can't argue with the results. Looking real good ad always. In starting my next grow log soon I will let u know when I do. It would be cool if you popped in


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 8, 2012)

Whats your humidity?


----------



## macrael (Feb 9, 2012)

one thing i have notice between the two is theres way more hair on sativas and indicas tend to have more bulb looking things with not as much hair and another way to tell is by bud density sativas always a long bud and more sparce , indicas could be long but are really compact and dense. and most of the cannibus cup winners are sativa dominant strains not all of them. kush is more indica which i find to be a temper mental bud to grow.sativas will grow in almost any condition as long as it s not freezing!your strain is probibly a 50 50 cut or 60 40 sativa which has the best of both worlds a 50 50 strain can look like one or the other !


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 9, 2012)

forgetiwashere said:


> Hey flowie if u wanted your indoor to have bud structure more like your outdoories don't use cyco flower and they will stretch out more. But under false lights it is probably best to stick with what your doing. Can't argue with the results. Looking real good ad always. In starting my next grow log soon I will let u know when I do. It would be cool if you popped in


*oh i will be on your tail don't you worry! i'm keen to see ho cyco treats you! 
and i'll be only using part a PGR if i need to stop stretch, and only quarter strength part B, maybe this will help achieve a more natural look ???

good to see you back here man!*



billcollector99 said:


> Whats your humidity?


*40%-50% with my evap cooler going! and 30 degrees check pic 4....., just bought another new fan as an addition to the other side of the plant, help with my transpiration, i noticed a few sweaty leaves on the right side, so thought i'd address this early, nice new $80 tower fan, I've been skeptical of the fans, but this one i tested, and created plenty of airflow for my girl, plus the other 40cm cyclone fan i have, plus my 1 cooling the globe! plus my extraction fan! that's 5 fans in total, for 1 plant!

here's an update...day 28!!*


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 9, 2012)

chuck in some calyx porn!! off my outdoor heads, off the stems!!!

View attachment 2048190View attachment 2048191


----------



## daveroller (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice setup with the cooler and the fans! What kind of netting is that? I need something like that.

Excellent pictures now with your new camera, btw!


----------



## forgetiwashere (Feb 9, 2012)

hey flowie dont go changing up your system on my advice im a total amateur. just saying if u didnt use pgrs u would have the long colas like on your outdoory, but i like how your plant looks indoors using the pgr's, taking all that bud and jamming it down tight with no stretch makes them buds fat as!!


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 9, 2012)

daveroller said:


> Nice setup with the cooler and the fans! What kind of netting is that? I need something like that.
> 
> Excellent pictures now with your new camera, btw!


it's just cheap nylon 120ml squares, 1.2 metres wide, thatnx bout the new cam!, havent tested it with a magnify lens yet, still trying to find it, doesn't look like i need it though ey  i also have the evap cooler feeding ice cold air into the inlet at the front of the tent, soo happy i bought the cooler, made a massive differnce!



forgetiwashere said:


> hey flowie dont go changing up your system on my advice im a total amateur. just saying if u didnt use pgrs u would have the long colas like on your outdoory, but i like how your plant looks indoors using the pgr's, taking all that bud and jamming it down tight with no stretch makes them buds fat as!!


thanx heaps man, i actually want less fat buds this time, i was right on the edge of budrot last grow, football sized nugs too big when they are this dense. i figure if i let it stretch a it more the leaves will have a slightly longer stem to them, and be able to photosynthesize better. Don't get me wrong, i'll still be using it, but maybe in increments through the week, i'll hit flower, let her stretch for a few days, then maybe hit her with quarter strength Part a, if she handles that fine i'll think about going half strength with Part B, get the flowers happening quickly, i got about 1 more week of veg, so i really need her to stretch now, give or take a couple of days, i'm sure the undergrowth will catch up once i cut some clones.


----------



## [420]Haze (Feb 9, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> it's just cheap nylon 120ml squares, 1.2 metres wide, thatnx bout the new cam!, havent tested it with a magnify lens yet, still trying to find it, doesn't look like i need it though ey  i also have the evap cooler feeding ice cold air into the inlet at the front of the tent, soo happy i bought the cooler, made a massive differnce!
> 
> 
> 
> thanx heaps man, i actually want less fat buds this time, i was right on the edge of budrot last grow, football sized nugs too big when they are this dense. i figure if i let it stretch a it more the leaves will have a slightly longer stem to them, and be able to photosynthesize better. Don't get me wrong, i'll still be using it, but maybe in increments through the week, i'll hit flower, let her stretch for a few days, then maybe hit her with quarter strength Part a, if she handles that fine i'll think about going half strength with Part B, get the flowers happening quickly, i got about 1 more week of veg, so i really need her to stretch now, give or take a couple of days, i'm sure the undergrowth will catch up once i cut some clones.


hey flowa, quick question, i have added a second pump to my system, i have 2 lines incoming to res, pump 1 is top feeder pump, pump 2 is on 24/7, it pushes water into base of first pot, once that gets to tube level it spills into next pot base, then to next, then it is pushed back via the 2nd line back to the res, it creates an undercurrent so there is never any stagnant nute/water in any pots base, i found i had big ph and ppm jumps daily, due to the excess stagant water in the base pots that sits there between feeds ( of course the overflow runs back to res but there is always a 1/4" to 1/2" of water that does not drain ), By creating undercurrent, it will remove all spikes as feed is always moving and being oxygenated and mixed, do you get spikes or do you run undercurrent also ???


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 9, 2012)

[420]Haze;7089854 said:


> hey flowa, quick question, i have added a second pump to my system, i have 2 lines incoming to res, pump 1 is top feeder pump, pump 2 is on 24/7, it pushes water into base of first pot, once that gets to tube level it spills into next pot base, then to next, then it is pushed back via the 2nd line back to the res, it creates an undercurrent so there is never any stagnant nute/water in any pots base, i found i had big ph and ppm jumps daily, due to the excess stagant water in the base pots that sits there between feeds ( of course the overflow runs back to res but there is always a 1/4" to 1/2" of water that does not drain ), By creating undercurrent, it will remove all spikes as feed is always moving and being oxygenated and mixed, do you get spikes or do you run undercurrent also ???


good bloody question mate, i can answer it aswell  
as i have a recirculating system with my return line at the lowest point on my hempy, i have to have my buckets raised so that i do not have any stagnant water, the top bucket that sits inside the first is about 2 inches off the bottom so it allows for good drainage. The whole hempy system sits about 8 inches off the ground, so it doesn't flood my buckets, as the return is gravity fed. I have an air stone in my res, keeping it oxygenated aswell as moving around. i feed for 15 minute intervals every 3 hrs at the moment, as this gives me a good humidity level, as the pump feeds the nutrient quickly passes through my perlite and continues out the bottom and straight down into the return line, thus creating a stream of current, continuously circulating the nutrient, and the plant can only uptake a certain amount of water/nutrient ratio. my ph stays at around 6.4 at the start of fresh nute change, but quickly drops off to 5.7-6.0 by the 3rd or 4th day, indicating that it has used up the nutrient. i have found now that with this 100% perlite medium the ph is very unstable if you play with it, so it's best to adjust in minor increments at the start because when it drops, it's very easy to drop too far once nutrient levels get used up.

hope that helps, feel free to clarify if need be


----------



## Keeno88 (Feb 9, 2012)

Holy shit I Think im in love !. Im new to indoor growing wondered if you could help me figure out how you get them so damn bushy . I was over at a friends house and he has been growing for a while so I decided to take a crack at it planted one of my own in his tent visiting daily and mine just seemed to grow upwards with very few stems unlike your monster plants. Any advice for a newbie


----------



## grandaddypurped (Feb 9, 2012)

Very nice update flow!!  That's a beautiful plant. 

~Just did a BIG update on my journal as well...check it out brotha.~


----------



## [420]Haze (Feb 9, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> good bloody question mate, i can answer it aswell
> as i have a recirculating system with my return line at the lowest point on my hempy, i have to have my buckets raised so that i do not have any stagnant water, the top bucket that sits inside the first is about 2 inches off the bottom so it allows for good drainage. The whole hempy system sits about 8 inches off the ground, so it doesn't flood my buckets, as the return is gravity fed. I have an air stone in my res, keeping it oxygenated aswell as moving around. i feed for 15 minute intervals every 3 hrs at the moment, as this gives me a good humidity level, as the pump feeds the nutrient quickly passes through my perlite and continues out the bottom and straight down into the return line, thus creating a stream of current, continuously circulating the nutrient, and the plant can only uptake a certain amount of water/nutrient ratio. my ph stays at around 6.4 at the start of fresh nute change, but quickly drops off to 5.7-6.0 by the 3rd or 4th day, indicating that it has used up the nutrient. i have found now that with this 100% perlite medium the ph is very unstable if you play with it, so it's best to adjust in minor increments at the start because when it drops, it's very easy to drop too far once nutrient levels get used up.
> 
> hope that helps, feel free to clarify if need be


Totally understand and appreciate the info, good to know for future setups of the same nature, cheers flowa and + Rep, this is what indoor growing is all about man, maximizing the space and elements you have to create a perfect environment where your plant thrives which clearly from your past grow is what youve done.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 9, 2012)

Keeno88

i can say, have a nice read of my thread from the start, i explain the best way i can growin my style, and if you have any questions regarding anything like that feel free to ask, as for the info you have given me, very basic information, unable to give you much of an answer. i can say if you want a bushy plant, then utilize good light, good circulation, and THE BEST medium you can buy. that is the biggest key to fast growing.

thanx for taking a look man! happy reading! my girl only 29 days old today, pics tonight, see how her trainings coming along


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 9, 2012)

grandaddypurped said:


> Very nice update flow!!  That's a beautiful plant.
> 
> ~Just did a BIG update on my journal as well...check it out brotha.~


ohh i will be directly after this post mate  

thanx again.... this threads startin to move along now, guess people just gotta see the beauty in scrogging and topping  still more topping to come people!!! lots more.....sooon, day or 2



[420]Haze;7090415 said:


> Totally understand and appreciate the info, good to know for future setups of the same nature, cheers flowa and + Rep, this is what indoor growing is all about man, maximizing the space and elements you have to create a perfect environment where your plant thrives which clearly from your past grow is what youve done.


all good man! i'm feelin my plant this round, i feel like i have nature under my belt  bit more experience now, and learning from mistakes!! the cooler the better!, next grow i'm investing in a temp controller, and air cooled reflector, and starting a new strain a mate got hold of, incredible, i'm seeing it first hand.

it's amazing how quickly growing indoors you can gain knowledge, things happen soo fast you need to be on your game, and research, cause the moment something happens and you leave it too late, bad things can happen quickly, especially with hydro


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 9, 2012)

time to share some hippie love around!! now this girl just looooooooves my weed!, aint she a peach 

feel free to 'like' she just 'LOOOOVES' to surprize us fellow erbilists


----------



## Keeno88 (Feb 9, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Keeno88
> 
> i can say, have a nice read of my thread from the start, i explain the best way i can growin my style, and if you have any questions regarding anything like that feel free to ask, as for the info you have given me, very basic information, unable to give you much of an answer. i can say if you want a bushy plant, then utilize good light, good circulation, and THE BEST medium you can buy. that is the biggest key to fast growing.
> 
> ...


Thanks For Replying Mate, Im gonna start with an apology I asked you without attempting any research in true noob style. If you dont mind I think im gonna take down some notes from your grow (my memory aint great) as well as taking in my research you mentioned a few times your research paid off could you recommend anywhere I have a two cannabis grow bibles by jorge cervantes other than that Im relying on websites and forums and I cant wait for the pics from tonight man ive never seen a plant this dark iin colour its SSSSCCCCHHHHWEEEEET !


Keep it up man !


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 9, 2012)

Keeno88 said:


> Thanks For Replying Mate, Im gonna start with an apology I asked you without attempting any research in true noob style. If you dont mind I think im gonna take down some notes from your grow (my memory aint great) as well as taking in my research you mentioned a few times your research paid off could you recommend anywhere I have a two cannabis grow bibles by jorge cervantes other than that Im relying on websites and forums and I cant wait for the pics from tonight man ive never seen a plant this dark iin colour its SSSSCCCCHHHHWEEEEET !
> 
> 
> Keep it up man !


thanx mate, jorge cervantes knows his shit, and ed rosenthall growers bible, good ones, but still for hydro, technology is changing, best to stay upto date and use good quality nutrients and equipment. i myself have seen no bad results from CYCO nutrients, and even with people that have no clue, but if you are starting, then start properly, with quality. no good starting with shit, i try to look at the big picture, i'm gonna be smoking this bud for a loooong time, so i try to grow it the best i can. not working atm so i have all the time in the world to care for my girl and tend to her juicy needs.... am i talkin bout my girl or my plant?? oh well. i was born confused and infused


----------



## [420]Haze (Feb 9, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> ohh i will be directly after this post mate
> 
> thanx again.... this threads startin to move along now, guess people just gotta see the beauty in scrogging and topping  still more topping to come people!!! lots more.....sooon, day or 2
> 
> ...


flowa, if you would like some help reducing your cost for your new parts, let me know, i can get them around wholesale price, adding those 2 items to your grow will make a huge difference to your elite setup, you should be able to push around 2.5 p out of the same system.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 9, 2012)

[420]Haze;7090692 said:


> flowa, if you would like some help reducing your cost for your new parts, let me know, i can get them around wholesale price, adding those 2 items to your grow will make a huge difference to your elite setup, you should be able to push around 2.5 p out of the same system.


all good mate 

i know too many people, just wanted to get my basics going first make myself comfortable with growing, took me a couple to start to relax 
I'm looking into a variable rate fan a mates using, bit of research first, u got me intrigued  i dont really care what it cost mate, i'm all into making things better, but still getting things of value, i got like 10 fans lying round the house, i test the hell out of shit, and obsess! 
i have heard of crazy yield like that froma setup like mine, but it has to be the right strain, this strain takes alot of room up, being such large colas, if i had more vegging time i would have alot more changeability, i have to finish flowering before inspection ofcourse, so i have to start flowering before the 20th to get atleast 7 full weeks flowering. so fingers crossed on growth rate over the next few days. i need to take clones very soon otherwise i miss my window, so i need another 6 inches growth over the next 3 days


----------



## kingsofstate (Feb 9, 2012)

I love this journal.....


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 10, 2012)

* Update day 28

vegging deliceously i might say!! growing nearly 2 inches a day, responding really wel to my new fan, no more sweaty leaves, everything is really perky! starting to smell like my trusted strain already  the next few days are gonna be chronic! this stage is her fastest stage, just before I take clones. things are looking fine.



*


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 10, 2012)

Clones in flower huh, explains your bushy plants


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 10, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Clones in flower huh, explains your bushy plants


?? can u explain man? she aint flowering yet, another week and a bit yet, i take clones in a couple of days, and 1 plant man 

is that what u mean?


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 10, 2012)

* Update day 28

vegging deliceously i might say!! growing nearly 2 inches a day, responding really wel to my new fan, no more sweaty leaves, everything is really perky! starting to smell like my trusted strain already  the next few days are gonna be chronic! this stage is her fastest stage, just before I take clones. things are looking fine.

View attachment 2049869

*


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 10, 2012)

*only 1 more row of squares to fill people!!!, once i top these babies, there is gonna be alot of heads, i have alot more even canopy this time round with all the extra lower growth now becoming main heads, it looks like i may be able to cut a few lower branches down a couple of nodes, looking very promising, drinking around 10 litres per day now, humidity is 55% temp. is 31 degrees. that new fan is kicking ass, like a windstorm in there now, anywhere you put you hand you can feel a strong breeze, and a bit less radiant heat from the lamp now as the new fan passes over the top of the plant...... god i love dribbling shit about this girl, she is krankin bigtime! my canopy is atleast 6-8 inches lower than last grow at this stage, i think buds will be at a safer level, yet still provide plenty of penetration, with the help of Part a cycoflower, getting close or what!? this has gone too quick soo far! * 

day 1day 8day 14day 21View attachment 2050082day 28....

but wait...ther'es still more  stay tuned guys monster no. 3!!!


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 11, 2012)

*day 29.....*



taking clones tomorrow night, just another 2 inches and i'm set, day after at the latest. If people would like me to post how i do my clones I'm happy to, i will do photos and steps


----------



## grandaddypurped (Feb 11, 2012)

That bitch is a monster.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 11, 2012)

grandaddypurped said:


> That bitch is a monster.


hopefully she treats me right through flowering 

this is why i say perlite is the best medium, if anyone can grow faster than this, they should show me! 1 month old and this baby looks like a lb plant already!


----------



## lordjin (Feb 11, 2012)

Looking great. Yeah, bud city. Nice work.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 11, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Looking great. Yeah, bud city. Nice work.


well that was short and sweet coming from the man who usually has a million words racin thru his brain!

thanx man, rekon she's gonna fill the tent by the end of next week? lights on in a few hrs, i will decide when to cut clones later tonight, when the plant has been perked up for a few hours. here is dutch masters replicator, it's organic and derived from natural plant hormones, and is a stem sealant to prevent bacteria.



this is the stem gel from 'dutch master' says to be used with a.p.s by dutch master, but its fine without....


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 14, 2012)

update day 32 veg. and day 3 for the clones, looking nice, rekon i'll be flipping by saturday-sunday......



clones are all fine  plant is in recovery and handling it well, this time allows me to position some branches under the netting, to ensure my even canopy.
exciting stuff!


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 14, 2012)

Man that is a monster!!!! You havent even flipped that bitch yet holy hell that just looks like a PM problem to hell, lol...well is my grow area it would be for dam sure.

Keep up the great work buddy

HP


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 14, 2012)

HotPhyre said:


> Man that is a monster!!!! You havent even flipped that bitch yet holy hell that just looks like a PM problem to hell, lol...well is my grow area it would be for dam sure.
> 
> Keep up the great work buddy
> 
> HP


ha! lol thanx man, i say if you got the ventilation, the fresh air and the right humidity PM shouldn't be an issue. i dont know any of my grower mates getting PM!

i'd hate that for sure, but here's the the thing, i don have much difference in heat in the bottom of the tent or the top, except for closest to the lamp ofcourse. because i have massive fans pushing air all the way through the plant, and all the way up and around the tent, it keeps a very consistent temperature, no cold spots to hinder transpiration. i say you need even circulation, even heat, and even light distribution, that's what i'm really going for this grow, she is growing extremely fast, and may flip earlier, and flower longer, we'll see, on my new tips i would like to see 4-5 nodes of new growth before i flip, considering i just cut her down to size dramatically. The stretch time will help fill the sides of the tent, i will put my new layer of netting up in the next day or so for bud support.. getting excited, my woman hadnt seen it in a week or so, she does her own thing, and when she seen it last night she freaked!, i'm sorta used to it seeing it every day, but she a a nice stubby bushy plant thats for sure, and the trunk is as wide as a bic lighter now.

Thanx Hotphyre, always goos input man, good to see u back 

Flowamasta


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 15, 2012)

*Update day 33 veg! flipping friday or saturday*

new net is in about 6 inches above the canopy. tower fan back in, raised, all is looking very well......


----------



## 'ome Grown (Feb 15, 2012)

Subbed for the flip...lets see this bitch bloom.

What holds your screen tight? How did you set it up?


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 15, 2012)

'ome Grown said:


> Subbed for the flip...lets see this bitch bloom.
> 
> What holds your screen tight? How did you set it up?


lol sick to see u ere 'ome grown, i got my sexy ass woman crawlin in there on her knees, and i hooked a bit of copper wire round the pole, the get my woman to carefully slide her hand up, and i direct her hand where to go, and loop the netting through the corner, once i got both back corners tight, i just pull the front tight and do the same, easy to stretch the netting out, and loop wire through it, as you can get it nice and tight, plus i can slide the wire down the poles if i need to, which can lower branches, and pull even tighter... what else did u want to know bout the setup?


----------



## 'ome Grown (Feb 15, 2012)

What size tent is that?

I'm thinking of getting a tent.... 

Could you have grown 2 plants so the screen would fill up quicker?


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 15, 2012)

'ome Grown said:


> What size tent is that?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a tent....
> 
> Could you have grown 2 plants so the screen would fill up quicker?


its a 120cmx 120cmx 200cm high, don't really need it touchin the sides man! 1.5 lb plenty enough for me max, but this girl will touch the sides remember plants do a massive stretch when you flower, and i have much more to fill out yet, this is my biggest plant at this stage easy, she'll stretch plenty yet.

as for having 2 plants, no reason to, 1 big one is easier to manage.

anything else man  ?


----------



## shrigpiece (Feb 15, 2012)

Man that is looking sweet!
Nice work matey


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanx man!!! the big flush tonight! first day of flipping tomorrow!


----------



## 'ome Grown (Feb 15, 2012)

that looks quite indica...so my thoughts were that it wouldn't stretch much (but you would know your plant)...

Same size tent I want to roll with...so 1.5 pounds is the suspected yield from this bitch? How many runs do you get a year?


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 15, 2012)

'ome Grown said:


> that looks quite indica...so my thoughts were that it wouldn't stretch much (but you would know your plant)...
> 
> Same size tent I want to roll with...so 1.5 pounds is the suspected yield from this bitch? How many runs do you get a year?


morning 'ome grown up nice n early ey?? 

4 runs a year man, sometime 3 well thats the plan, this is onl my 3rd indoor grow, i get inspections, so i have to play it very smart and time it right to get what i need from my girl 

i expect atleast 1 lb, that was last grow, i pulled 15 in total  bit disappointed but i think the heat killed my yield, however, this grow is very very different, i have a twice as bushy plant, with atleast 40-50 tops, whereas my last grow i topped to late to begin with and ended up stretching to fast and not bush out,.... bad timing, learning experience.
This plant is much bigger, and she will stretch more in the side growth as remember i fimmed the outer edges, topped for some main clones, which will allow the outer growth to spread out now. every main branch has been topped or pinched


----------



## 'ome Grown (Feb 15, 2012)

I rent at the moment, and have inspections as well...will be moving to be own place soonish 

I was thinking of vegging outdoors...and flowering indoors (when the season is right) - will have a greenhouse as well for winter (but can change the bulb over to mh for a few weeks of veg if need be). I mean, for strains that are slow like querkle, I could give it as much time as it needs in the greenhouse to get up to the right size, wait for the tent to be free, bring her in and flip...

That way I can increase my crops per year...even 2 extra crops would be fantastic.

Oh, I don't do hydro as well...only veganic soil so moving plants from outdoors to indoors is no problem (no matter what size pots...have wheels  ).


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 15, 2012)

What on earth is veganic?

And flowa... I am thinking of making a new grow space and growing some bushes like you to keep my plant count down. So I'm watching very intently.


----------



## 'ome Grown (Feb 15, 2012)

veganic = (organic - animal products (i.e. blood and bone, manure etc))


----------



## lordjin (Feb 15, 2012)

Looks amazing.

I'm starting 12/12 this Friday.

Try not to make me look too bad.


----------



## 'ome Grown (Feb 15, 2012)

here's another question...

you say you had some water on the leaves? Condensation yeah? Lack of air flow or did you just need a fan?

I am thinking of running a fan (as well as a cool tube and carbon filter) but another fan with inside the tent just on low...where did you get that little fan from? I'm just thinking of power points. Could I get a 600w, fan and internal fan running off of two power points (i.e. next to each other)?

This would have to be in my shed...so have to make sure there is enough for the system AND everything else, i.e. power tools etc, and maybe in the future that is where I would have to charge our cars up from...but that is some decades away.


----------



## [420]Haze (Feb 15, 2012)

'ome Grown said:


> here's another question...
> 
> you say you had some water on the leaves? Condensation yeah? Lack of air flow or did you just need a fan?
> 
> ...


Even when running air cooled hoods/tubes, a centrifigal fan and a carbon filter, you still need minimum, another centrifigal for exhaust, an inline fan for intake and a 1 or 2 fans inside to circulate air, even during lights off your ladies still need to breath during there dark period, if you dont do this you stress your plants, you starve them of oxygen and humidity builds rapidly as they try to perspire through the leaves and cant due to stagnant air, should always have a very gentle flow of fresh air, fresh being the operative word, not just a fan inside circulating the already used air.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 15, 2012)

'ome Grown said:


> I rent at the moment, and have inspections as well...will be moving to be own place soonish
> 
> I was thinking of vegging outdoors...and flowering indoors (when the season is right) - will have a greenhouse as well for winter (but can change the bulb over to mh for a few weeks of veg if need be). I mean, for strains that are slow like querkle, I could give it as much time as it needs in the greenhouse to get up to the right size, wait for the tent to be free, bring her in and flip...
> 
> ...


*good luck with that man! vegging outdoors and then bringing them in sounds like major drama to me! BUGS BUGS BUGS is what i'm thinkin!, i myself have just bumped into a couple of white fly eggs on my indoor!! DAMN caugh her early though, so permethrin (pyrethrum) bombin the room as we speak, that should kill the flies and eggs, and any that i miss i will get the next week on a second shot, i will then hang 5 fly strip traps around in the tent and room. should of done this first damn it, i bombed the room before i vegged but i guess flies get in on your clothes and shit. GRRRRRRRRRRRR.

PERMETHRIN is safe on plants as it degrades quickly under UV light, and i myself have just bought just that, an extra 26 watt cfl UVB lamp. YES people i dont muck around, i act when necessary! the uvb bulb should help with trich city maybe! be a nice little experiment during flowering, take some nice macros of UVB zoned buds!*



jigfresh said:


> What on earth is veganic?
> 
> And flowa... I am thinking of making a new grow space and growing some bushes like you to keep my plant count down. So I'm watching very intently.


*thanx man, comment as much as yo like man*



lordjin said:


> Looks amazing.
> 
> I'm starting 12/12 this Friday.
> 
> Try not to make me look too bad.


*sorry man, the plant makes us all look bad! she's a god of marijuana! 

Friday it is then...............*


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 15, 2012)

'ome Grown said:


> here's another question...
> 
> you say you had some water on the leaves? Condensation yeah? Lack of air flow or did you just need a fan?
> 
> ...


yeah, just added another fan (tower fan) to help with evaporation, and it did 

and as for power points! huh lol man i'm bombing the room atm i'd take a pic, i have 1 powerpoint in my room!! i run my light from another room on a very long extension cord, so it runs on a different circuit on the house, and everything else i run from that 1 powerpoint in the room. *
1. extractor fan
2. light cooling fan (harvey norman mate)
3. tower fan
4. air pump for air stone
5. water pump
6. 40cm heller fan
7. (new) UVB lamp
oh, and i also run 1 more pedastal fan pushing air over the ballast and out the room, also aiding in drawing the hot air from the carbon filter out of the room.
*
i run all these off a $80 6 plugin surge board, and i even have a couple of double adapters off it running the smaller fans , and she all runs fine, i can vaccum, put the kettle on, washing machine and never have a cutout, it's great, my surge board gets warm but thats about it


----------



## 'ome Grown (Feb 15, 2012)

yo haze...the cooltube fan will be running the whole time mate...and it is a small grow so it will be pulling air through the tent and then out through the filter. Just wanting to get another fan to circulate the air inside the tent so it is all even temp and humidity wise...

I may in future get an air-con/de-humidifier for the tent, make a little box outside of the tent for intake...but that is well down the track...summer is declining and I won't have anything until at least the middle of winter.


----------



## [420]Haze (Feb 15, 2012)

'ome Grown said:


> yo haze...the cooltube fan will be running the whole time mate...and it is a small grow so it will be pulling air through the tent and then out through the filter. Just wanting to get another fan to circulate the air inside the tent so it is all even temp and humidity wise...
> 
> I may in future get an air-con/de-humidifier for the tent, make a little box outside of the tent for intake...but that is well down the track...summer is declining and I won't have anything until at least the middle of winter.


you should run cold fresh air over your lamp man, run your carbon filter from your tent exhaust, drawing tent air over the lamp aint gonna do it any justice regarding heat, it sorta an inefficient way to run it, also will put alot of drag on the airflow through lamp due to filter, but each to there own.


----------



## 'ome Grown (Feb 15, 2012)

the beauty of having such a small set up that is for personal use is that I am going to have more than enough yield either way...and can make changes to the system on the fly if need be...so if it doesn't work the way I am thinking then I can easily change it to any other way.


----------



## [420]Haze (Feb 15, 2012)

'ome Grown said:


> the beauty of having such a small set up that is for personal use is that I am going to have more than enough yield either way...and can make changes to the system on the fly if need be...so if it doesn't work the way I am thinking then I can easily change it to any other way.


understand ome, i hear you, the tents are great for that, flowa utilizes every last square millimetre in his, flowa my man, that tent is money well spent man, lol, you need to keep your beast from being unleashed till shes ready, she's in training, its like a title fight !!! in the tent corner we have the Scrogged Beast, in the other corner we have the elements, Round 1 Fight !!! LOL


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 15, 2012)

[420]Haze;7123556 said:


> understand ome, i hear you, the tents are great for that, flowa utilizes every last square millimetre in his, flowa my man, that tent is money well spent man, lol, you need to keep your beast from being unleashed till shes ready, she's in training, its like a title fight !!! in the tent corner we have the Scrogged Beast, in the other corner we have the elements, Round 1 Fight !!! LOL


that tent was actually given to me by my teacher (very good quality tent) he thought i had a great knowledge of plants in general so he gave me that, and worked out a bit of a deal the first run, sweet as he upgraded to a double tent, and always wants me over there to 'tend' to his girls

flipping FRIDAY!!!!!


----------



## [420]Haze (Feb 15, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> that tent was actually given to me by my teacher (very good quality tent) he thought i had a great knowledge of plants in general so he gave me that, and worked out a bit of a deal the first run, sweet as he upgraded to a double tent, and always wants me over there to 'tend' to his girls
> 
> flipping FRIDAY!!!!!


This is the most exciting part, the flip, looking forward to watching flowa.


----------



## kingsofstate (Feb 15, 2012)

Hell yeah man, can't wait to see this shit take off


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 15, 2012)

thanx mate, just had a peak in the room..... still fogged up bigtime, those little fukkas will die damn white flies, good thing barely any foliage has been eaten


----------



## 'ome Grown (Feb 15, 2012)

keen to see a pic of them uvb lamps you got going...and where you put them...

That is something I may look into the future...

Do it right or don't even bother if it is for personal stash.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 15, 2012)

'ome Grown said:


> keen to see a pic of them uvb lamps you got going...and where you put them...
> 
> That is something I may look into the future...
> 
> Do it right or don't even bother if it is for personal stash.


give me 30 minutes man, room still thick with permethrin, i got the UVB lamp in already, i'll take a pic with it on shortly

just the one lamp for now, it seems fairly bright, and from what i've read, you shouldnt need that much UVB for an addition, one should be ok i think in this size tent because the HPS lamps give soo little out.

i will however alternate between the left and right side of the tent as my HPS is smack bang in the middle


----------



## 'ome Grown (Feb 15, 2012)

sweet...I'm interested to see if it has an affect of not...so maybe don't move it around...you know, so we can see side by side the affected and none affected buds if you get me.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 15, 2012)

'ome Grown said:


> sweet...I'm interested to see if it has an affect of not...so maybe don't move it around...you know, so we can see side by side the affected and none affected buds if you get me.


*i get you, and yeah, i agree, i'll test it that way, thanx for the idea man.......

here's some pics.........

sssssshhhhhhh she's asleep....sorta, uv probable woke her up, but she'll be right....not flowering yet!



first and last pic flash went off, but i think you can see the coverage area, once she's budding, the top canopy will be in the max UVB zone on the bushiest side of the plant, enjoy 

FlowaMasta*


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 15, 2012)

Bro that monster is huge, cant wait to see it flowering man!!! Thumbs UP!!!

HP


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 15, 2012)

HotPhyre said:


> Bro that monster is huge, cant wait to see it flowering man!!! Thumbs UP!!!
> 
> HP



thanx HP , always a good sport aren't ya! 

she will be flowering very soon, she always starts very quick this strain, oooohhh yeah


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 15, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> thanx HP , always a good sport aren't ya!
> 
> she will be flowering very soon, she always starts very quick this strain, oooohhh yeah


Oh u know it buddy, i love seeing active people on here that actually communicate like a human, compared to a lot of fucking dicks u find on the forums!!!

Awesome shots to man u got a badass camera!

HP


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 15, 2012)

thanx man $200 buk camera! 16mp Nikon coolpix s6100, sweet as macros man

thanx for the compliments, like your avatar aswell should photoshop a joint in his paw


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 16, 2012)

*Flowamasta's Update day 34 Veg
*
1 more day people...............hmmmmm flush tonight???? or tomorrow???? hmmmm i think i may introduce bloom nutes tonight, and change the lights back tomorrow


----------



## kingsofstate (Feb 16, 2012)

Does that UVB put out a lot of heat? Are you going to run it all 12 hrs? I was just researching using one of these so can't wait to see this turn out. Although your yield is already going to be killer, so it may be hard to tell if the UVB made a difference


----------



## ohmy (Feb 16, 2012)

Nice, you make it look so easy, My last run before summer i want to just toss one under my 600 like that and see if it will yeild more then doing 6 smaler plants


----------



## lordjin (Feb 16, 2012)

Excellent work. That thing is a work of art.

I gotta see this flower.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 16, 2012)

kingsofstate said:


> Does that UVB put out a lot of heat? Are you going to run it all 12 hrs? I was just researching using one of these so can't wait to see this turn out. Although your yield is already going to be killer, so it may be hard to tell if the UVB made a difference


*i will run it off the same timer with my 600, seeing as though it's a 26 watt CFL UVB, it is equivalent of a 100 watt luminescent., so the way i see it, i'll be running closer to 700 watts, and 100,000 lumens instead of 90,000. I think.
thanx for turnin up man, she's in her darkness now.*



lordjin said:


> Excellent work. That thing is a work of art.
> 
> I gotta see this flower.


*U will my friend, u will, lights out now, fresh bloom nutes, res on the outside of the tent now, to keep humidity levels down, feb bug strip traps going in, to make sure i got no flies left, i will do 1 more permethrin bomb next thursday, and things should be sweet by then.
I won't feed any PGR's untill i see first signs of flower sites, maybe a couple of days at most, this strain shows preflowers the whole way through veg, like a romulan, so when she flips, she flips quick, i'll get a quick purge stretch out of her, and in no time she'll be level with the 2nd screen. man i got alot of heads in here, crazy, i swear it was the XL that did this, amazing amount of bud sites! i rekon i got 4 colas per square happening! 

pics tonight people day 1 flower begins i guess tomorrow!!* 35 days veg people!! thats all i did!!!


----------



## [420]Haze (Feb 16, 2012)

flowa, looking good, did your pest bomb work ?? did they all choke and die like the little punks they are ?? lol


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 16, 2012)

ohmy said:


> Nice, you make it look so easy, My last run before summer i want to just toss one under my 600 like that and see if it will yeild more then doing 6 smaler plants


great idea man, have a good read and if you want any help, i'll answer to the best of my knowledge. remember man, if u want a big girl like mine in 1 month, 100 perlite is the key and a 60 litre hempy bucket style, u can grow a big girl in coco like this, but it could take much much longer, the idea with the 100% perlite and 60 litre bucket, it's the ideal size for maximum root growth, with little restriction, and maximum drainage, the plant will anchor itself in the perlite, don't let anyone tell you different, i can pick my 25 kg hempy up by the trunk at the end of harvest mate, perlite is killa!

thanx for being here for the show man!


----------



## [420]Haze (Feb 16, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> *i will run it off the same timer with my 600, seeing as though it's a 26 watt CFL UVB, it is equivalent of a 100 watt luminescent., so the way i see it, i'll be running closer to 700 watts, and 100,000 lumens instead of 90,000. I think.
> thanx for turnin up man, she's in her darkness now.*
> 
> 
> ...


Due to the fact your using the UVB you have in essence increased your lighting spectrums range, however, talking lumens is almost pointless, lumens/lux relate to the amount/intensity of light to the human eye, plants dont have human eyes, so PAR would be more appropriate, PAR relates to the spectrum and the nM that the plant absorbs and uses, either way youve increased the spectrum which is only going to work in your favour by supplying a light spectrum HPS doesnt.


----------



## [420]Haze (Feb 16, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> great idea man, have a good read and if you want any help, i'll answer to the best of my knowledge. remember man, if u want a big girl like mine in 1 month, 100 perlite is the key and a 60 litre hempy bucket style, u can grow a big girl in coco like this, but it could take much much longer, the idea with the 100% perlite and 60 litre bucket, it's the ideal size for maximum root growth, with little restriction, and maximum drainage, the plant will anchor itself in the perlite, don't let anyone tell you different, i can pick my 25 kg hempy up by the trunk at the end of harvest mate, perlite is killa!
> 
> thanx for being here for the show man!


flowa, the growth rate is just as strong in coco, personally, i think the main difference is the drainage factor along with the feeding schedule, a 50/50 perlite/coco mix works very very well also. This is going to be an epic flower out !!


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 16, 2012)

[420]Haze;7128927 said:


> flowa, looking good, did your pest bomb work ?? did they all choke and die like the little punks they are ?? lol


thanx man, bit early to tell i think, still found a couple of eggs this morning, i maybe missed them yesterday. I believe it would work, as i dont think anything could survive or breathe in that kind of fog! and i only allow my plant to breath it for a maximum of 2 hrs, then i ventilate , and pump fresh air into the room via large fan, nothing flying round, x fingers ey, glad i found it early, these white flies are fuckers, i have seen them demolish half an indoor plant in 1 week, they spread disease, and are just as bad as mites i believe, except thank god they don't leave webs!

I'm just stoked the Permethrin is safe for plants, even edible fruit! it degrades in 3 days under UV light, and leaves no residue on my leaves, or anything, very clean, low odour, very easy to use, shake squeeze close the door, all power and fans turned off ofcourse, tent fully open, the room stays foggy for 2-3 hrs, that would have to penetrate the bugs anywhere i think, i see speider webs on the roof after a bug bomb, they go crazy and shoot webs all over the room trying to get out, i have bombed my car once and had the same thing happen. i use these bug bombs very regularly every 3 months atleast, keeps bug problems down, also acts as a deterent. ofcourse i wouldnt use them in the last 4 weeks of budding thought, just to be extra safe


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 16, 2012)

[420]Haze;7129000 said:


> flowa, the growth rate is just as strong in coco, personally, i think the main difference is the drainage factor along with the feeding schedule, a 50/50 perlite/coco mix works very very well also. This is going to be an epic flower out !!


yeah i have seen this strain in coco, and it did deliver amazing results, but he had to veg for 6.5 weeks, i just don't have that time man, it was indeed a 50/50 mix of perlite and coco, i just think each strain is different and grows differ with different mediums, maybe coco is as fast in rare cases, but it is fact, 100% perlite is the fastest growing rate there is, i have seen results with seedlings and such, and clones, also i re-circulate, so having coco is a disadvantage aswell, and less bugs. bugs don't like perlite like they like coco  even if it has been 'washed' i used to stack coco for a living man, the stuff is very inconsistent, different all the time.

thanx for your input man, spice up the thread a little


----------



## [420]Haze (Feb 16, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> thanx man, bit early to tell i think, still found a couple of eggs this morning, i maybe missed them yesterday. I believe it would work, as i dont think anything could survive or breathe in that kind of fog! and i only allow my plant to breath it for a maximum of 2 hrs, then i ventilate , and pump fresh air into the room via large fan, nothing flying round, x fingers ey, glad i found it early, these white flies are fuckers, i have seen them demolish half an indoor plant in 1 week, they spread disease, and are just as bad as mites i believe, except thank god they don't leave webs!
> 
> I'm just stoked the Permethrin is safe for plants, even edible fruit! it degrades in 3 days under UV light, and leaves no residue on my leaves, or anything, very clean, low odour, very easy to use, shake squeeze close the door, all power and fans turned off ofcourse, tent fully open, the room stays foggy for 2-3 hrs, that would have to penetrate the bugs anywhere i think, i see speider webs on the roof after a bug bomb, they go crazy and shoot webs all over the room trying to get out, i have bombed my car once and had the same thing happen. i use these bug bombs very regularly every 3 months atleast, keeps bug problems down, also acts as a deterent. ofcourse i wouldnt use them in the last 4 weeks of budding thought, just to be extra safe


Good work, this is what ive used and had awesome results, fully organic, spray direct onto fruits and veg etc, works real well.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 16, 2012)

[420]Haze;7129069 said:


> Good work, this is what ive used and had awesome results, fully organic, spray direct onto fruits and veg etc, works real well.


thats is also called white oil! u used that indoors?? i try not to use anything that leaves a residue, i had bad results with white oil, maybe thats better?? damn flies ey

i think i'll be ok though, i spent 30 mins down at bunnings in the pest section, holding strips and sprays, looking bent as cheech, eyes barely open, lady comes past, can i help you?? ....ummmmm not really!!?? my brain is bent right now, let me confuse myself, thankyou  off she goes, bunnings gets rich of us folk!


----------



## [420]Haze (Feb 16, 2012)

My last grow that was very similar to yours vegged in roughly the same time frame, about 35 - 40 days max veg, yes i didnt yield quite as much as you end result, however, the growth rate was almost identical, i truely believe its feed and drainage, if you get a good quality coco like Black & Gold, its stable as fuck, matter of fact you dont need to feed for 4 days after planting, no water, no nutes nothing for 4 days as the coco is so stable it actually holds the perfect levels for a new plant to establish within 48 hours. I cant argue with you though your results speak for themselves, maybe strain is a big input like you said, from my experience though, medium is exactly that, a good feed schedule, stable medium, love and light, she should grow like a bitch. Did you know they named Cyco because its exactly that, the results that were being returned by users was insane and so it was born, bit of useless info for you.


----------



## [420]Haze (Feb 16, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> thats is also called white oil! u used that indoors?? i try not to use anything that leaves a residue, i had bad results with white oil, maybe thats better?? damn flies ey
> 
> i think i'll be ok though, i spent 30 mins down at bunnings in the pest section, holding strips and sprays, looking bent as cheech, eyes barely open, lady comes past, can i help you?? ....ummmmm not really!!?? my brain is bent right now, let me confuse myself, thankyou  off she goes, bunnings gets rich of us folk!



HAHAHAHAHAHA, so true, i do the same thing when there !!! actually, i dont even need to be at bunnings to have a "Special" moment, i got a vapourizer last week and was so fried last night, i was chatting away and as i went to grab the bowl to fill it up for the next bag, i grabbed the bowl at the bottom, LMAO, absolutely nuked my thumb and fore finger, hot as a mother fucker, blistered and popped within 2 mins, lol, wont be doing that again in a hurry let me tell you !!

And yes mate, i used it indoors, i gave them a misting and left while lights off, the residue evapourates within a couple of hours, just dont have lights on when you spray, 1 day after spraying, in lights off again, give it a straight water misting and all good. killed my spidermites in 1 session.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 16, 2012)

[420]Haze;7129166 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA, so true, i do the same thing when there !!! actually, i dont even need to be at bunnings to have a "Special" moment, i got a vapourizer last week and was so fried last night, i was chatting away and as i went to grab the bowl to fill it up for the next bag, i grabbed the bowl at the bottom, LMAO, absolutely nuked my thumb and fore finger, hot as a mother fucker, blistered and popped within 2 mins, lol, wont be doing that again in a hurry let me tell you !!
> 
> And yes mate, i used it indoors, i gave them a misting and left while lights off, the residue evapourates within a couple of hours, just dont have lights on when you spray, 1 day after spraying, in lights off again, give it a straight water misting and all good. killed my spidermites in 1 session.


1 word matie...... Volcano!!



no burns with this masterpiece! yeah yeah $865 buks bit dear, but i'm in it for the long haul!!!


----------



## [420]Haze (Feb 16, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> 1 word matie...... Volcano!!
> 
> View attachment 2063314
> 
> no burns with this masterpiece! yeah yeah $865 buks bit dear, but i'm in it for the long haul!!!



Heres my baby, 2012 Extreme Q, has both forced whip, unforced whip and bags, plus mine comes with a sexy remote........

You can grab the bowl while hot, i just did a mongo move, it was totally my fault, the vape is super safe, it was just one of those "special" moments, i swear i looked like a crab running around snapping my thumb and fore finger together in shear pain. lol







few of the Aussie members put together and we did a bulk buy, so we got these cheap !


----------



## 'ome Grown (Feb 16, 2012)

865 sounds a bit steep...i'm sure I have seen them cheaper...anyway...I will get one whatever price they are, need to look after yourself if you are breathing in burnt plant matter 5+ times a day...

hey flowa and haze...I have had great results with a garlic spray with killing bugs.

Grab some fresh garlic...crush that shit up and let it sit in some water over night...you can add a drop of dishwashing liquid just to up the wettness...maybe a little molasses as well.

Strain that shit and dilute it with some water...more concentrate for first application and less for preventative. 

Works great at killing bugs that don't like sulfur (unfortunately that is most bugs) - and those that breath through their skin...clogs up their shit and they choke...

Molasses also 'raises the brix (i.e. the rate in which the light refracts with added sugar) of the leaves so bugs think that it is a healthy plant'...and they look for the unhealthiest one first...

TBH...I would be growing some other herbs in with my plants...seriously...go to your pantry and grab 4 cloves of garlic and put them in your grow medium, they will throw shoots up...I do this in my veggie garden (even though I have quite a polyculture going on already). Some bugs will smell the sulfur and just fuck off...too much effort for em in your garden, and then they move onto your neighbours


----------



## [420]Haze (Feb 16, 2012)

'ome Grown said:


> 865 sounds a bit steep...i'm sure I have seen them cheaper...anyway...I will get one whatever price they are, need to look after yourself if you are breathing in burnt plant matter 5+ times a day...
> 
> hey flowa and haze...I have had great results with a garlic spray with killing bugs.
> 
> ...


With the Volcano, its a quality vape i dont dispute that, however for the price and what it does, IMO massively overpriced, i have seen both Volcano and Extreme Q run, from what i have seen, the Extreme Q outweighs Volcano in every area, thus why we went that way, we got them at a awesome price.

I have Marigold in all my tents now Ome and dont get bug issues, i appreciate the info for sure, i will keep in mind for future issues.

All my entry points, ducting, fans etc, have covers to prevent bugs getting in, however, in the instance they do, they hate the Marigold and bail real quick. 

If anyone is from Melbourne and wants some Marigold's for there tent/garden let me know, i have that much propagated its not funny !!!


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 16, 2012)

yeah haze , reviewed the extreme q, good value for sure, my woman pitched it for the volcano, good fun vapin, though i still love a bong, i alwys find i put too much in the vape, and even at 185 celcius it still makes me cough even harder then bongs, nice clean buzz from vapin, and it's eay to have too much i believe, you can ingest alot more than you can with bongs i found. wish i had a remote for the volcano! fuckin should for that price! $865! they are on ebay for $755, not mch difference, plus i got 2 yr warranty and 5 spare easy bags


----------



## [420]Haze (Feb 16, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> yeah haze , reviewed the extreme q, good value for sure, my woman pitched it for the volcano, good fun vapin, though i still love a bong, i alwys find i put too much in the vape, and even at 185 celcius it still makes me cough even harder then bongs, nice clean buzz from vapin, and it's eay to have too much i believe, you can ingest alot more than you can with bongs i found. wish i had a remote for the volcano! fuckin should for that price! $865! they are on ebay for $755, not mch difference, plus i got 2 yr warranty and 5 spare easy bags


Nice flowa, if we didnt go the Extreme Q, we would have got Volcano's man, by far the best 2 vapes on the market, going halves with the mrs would have helped though. I also hear you regarding the bong. The others that got vapes have been vaping since, no bongs, mate, i have smoked pipes for that many years to just abandon it, put in cupboard, ignore it, never use again just seems wrong, i alternate between the two and shall continue to do so, i love my glassware and the instant hit from a bong.

Anyways enough thread jacking, back on topic 

flowa, may i ask the strain your running, is it a hybrid by someone local ??? or commercial strain ??


----------



## 'ome Grown (Feb 16, 2012)

yeah...marigolds would work better...their roots also secrete shit that kills nematodes...just suggested planting garlic as most people have that at home and can use it straight away. It is always good to be preventative, so fingers crossed you never have to make the garlic spray (but keep it in mind if you get an outbreak of white cabbage moth outdoors...they will chew all your shit apart...). Basil is also another good choice. But basically increasing the number of different plants is mostly going to help you out more times than not...aromatic herbs are great...confuses bugs as well, which is why some farmers plant two types of crops but has them alternating in their rows...

even if you don't have marigolds at your place...just pinch some flower heads from the city parks etc...making a little tea out of that and spray your room/plants.


Anyone got any spiders in their indoors? Or had them before? I wouldn't really think so...as they would only really be their if their was food...


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 16, 2012)

[420]Haze;7129402 said:


> Nice flowa, if we didnt go the Extreme Q, we would have got Volcano's man, by far the best 2 vapes on the market, going halves with the mrs would have helped though. I also hear you regarding the bong. The others that got vapes have been vaping since, no bongs, mate, i have smoked pipes for that many years to just abandon it, put in cupboard, ignore it, never use again just seems wrong, i alternate between the two and shall continue to do so, i love my glassware and the instant hit from a bong.
> 
> Anyways enough thread jacking, back on topic
> 
> flowa, may i ask the strain your running, is it a hybrid by someone local ??? or commercial strain ??


gotta be glass ey! here's my new bingle......

I believe my strain is a hybrid, as it grows vastly different in both summer and winter, and produces broad leaves like indica, yet skinny ones like sativa also, vetry strong heavy couchlock high, always, even on the 6 week early nugs, very fast hitting, head buzz, extremely euphoric i say, dreamy like. it has a skunky aroma, kinda putrid real musky earthy smell, when you chop it it gives of very piney citrusy smell with hints of skunk weed smell

i wish i knew, it's not local, and is kept between very few growers. people that know and appreciate this strain know what it's capable of, i have seen the best of it, and very pleasing in every aspect, high yielding, strong aromas, beautiful bag appeal, it is on the heavier side of herbs for sure, very stocky stumpy buds


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 16, 2012)

'ome Grown said:


> yeah...marigolds would work better...their roots also secrete shit that kills nematodes...just suggested planting garlic as most people have that at home and can use it straight away. It is always good to be preventative, so fingers crossed you never have to make the garlic spray (but keep it in mind if you get an outbreak of white cabbage moth outdoors...they will chew all your shit apart...). Basil is also another good choice. But basically increasing the number of different plants is mostly going to help you out more times than not...aromatic herbs are great...confuses bugs as well, which is why some farmers plant two types of crops but has them alternating in their rows...
> 
> even if you don't have marigolds at your place...just pinch some flower heads from the city parks etc...making a little tea out of that and spray your room/plants.
> 
> ...


nice info 'ome grown 

as for spiders, just the off house spider and daddy long legs, rarely in my case, my room is very tidy and cleaned regularly. i myself dont like the idea of bringing ANY other plants into the grow area, who's to say those flowers dont have miniscule bugs, or even eggs growing on them? just a thought, i like the spray idea, sounds theoretical.


----------



## [420]Haze (Feb 16, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> gotta be glass ey! here's my new bingle......View attachment 2063371
> 
> I believe my strain is a hybrid, as it grows vastly different in both summer and winter, and produces broad leaves like indica, yet skinny ones like sativa also, vetry strong heavy couchlock high, always, even on the 6 week early nugs, very fast hitting, head buzz, extremely euphoric i say, dreamy like. it has a skunky aroma, kinda putrid real musky earthy smell, when you chop it it gives of very piney citrusy smell with hints of skunk weed smell
> 
> i wish i knew, it's not local, and is kept between very few growers. people that know and appreciate this strain know what it's capable of, i have seen the best of it, and very pleasing in every aspect, high yielding, strong aromas, beautiful bag appeal, it is on the heavier side of herbs for sure, very stocky stumpy buds


sounds delicious, i have a few strains like this also that you just cannot find, come strictly from growing/breeding community, so i can appreciate what you mean. Love the pipe too man, very very nice, now i know whoever is mentoring you is old school like myself, those bongs used to be made is porcelin, "the gripper", ultra smooth in the glass and have been around since mid 80's.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 16, 2012)

[420]Haze;7129529 said:


> sounds delicious, i have a few strains like this also that you just cannot find, come strictly from growing/breeding community, so i can appreciate what you mean. Love the pipe too man, very very nice, now i know whoever is mentoring you is old school like myself, those bongs used to be made is porcelin, "the gripper", ultra smooth in the glass and have been around since mid 80's.


I'm stoked to be soo lucky to have this strain, my mentor as u call him, he has been in the hydro industry for more than 20 years, and he is as obsessed as me, i have included my own little perks here and there, which i think he could improve on, so i am his trial and error, as he is kinda stuck in his old way, but hey! they work, so i don't argue, i take his points, and learn, and do my own research. This dude has been growin this strain for more than 3 years now, there is one guy i know of who is playing with crossing strains, but has much more to learn, but when he becomes ace, the strains he can get are unbelievable!, his mother a long time grower from waaaaaaaaaaaaay back, it's so who you know with this hobby, which i'm sure u know


----------



## [420]Haze (Feb 16, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> I'm stoked to be soo lucky to have this strain, my mentor as u call him, he has been in the hydro industry for more than 20 years, and he is as obsessed as me, i have included my own little perks here and there, which i think he could improve on, so i am his trial and error, as he is kinda stuck in his old way, but hey! they work, so i don't argue, i take his points, and learn, and do my own research. This dude has been growin this strain for more than 3 years now, there is one guy i know of who is playing with crossing strains, but has much more to learn, but when he becomes ace, the strains he can get are unbelievable!, his mother a long time grower from waaaaaaaaaaaaay back, it's so who you know with this hobby, which i'm sure u know


you got it, networking is key, however, your not silly, security is number 1.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 16, 2012)

*Update on my 8 clones, all looking great, 1 is looking spectacular! keeper for sure, day 5 after cut...


*


----------



## Cococola36 (Feb 16, 2012)

everything is looking great bro!!


----------



## 'ome Grown (Feb 16, 2012)

bugs will lay eggs on leaves mate (so that is a good place to start looking after you have killed the bugs...have they laid eggs?)....not really on the flower heads...and not marigolds. Would have to be some tough bug with enough balls to plant their offspring on something that has no food for them.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 16, 2012)

'ome Grown said:


> bugs will lay eggs on leaves mate (so that is a good place to start looking after you have killed the bugs...have they laid eggs?)....not really on the flower heads...and not marigolds. Would have to be some tough bug with enough balls to plant their offspring on something that has no food for them.


i have rarely seen the egg on tops of leaves, but sometimes under but most usually they lay on the stems just underneath the tips under the first few layers of leaves, and only on the lower branches on the outside of the bush, they dont seem to like light, but don't mind the strong wind from my fans! I'll be watchin don't u worry


----------



## lordjin (Feb 16, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> 1 word matie...... Volcano!!
> 
> View attachment 2063314
> 
> no burns with this masterpiece! yeah yeah $865 buks bit dear, but i'm in it for the long haul!!!


Wow, can I come over? I have really good weed.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 17, 2012)

Update Day 1 Flowering!!!



and yes Lordjin! if it was that easy to bring ur erb over here! don't worry. i'm cumin to Cali sooner or later mate


----------



## lordjin (Feb 17, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Update Day 1 Flowering!!!
> 
> View attachment 2064058View attachment 2064059View attachment 2064060View attachment 2064061
> 
> and yes Lordjin! if it was that easy to bring ur erb over here! don't worry. i'm cumin to Cali sooner or later mate


You're a top-notch grower. Thanks for giving me something other than my own plants to watch.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 17, 2012)

lordjin said:


> You're a top-notch grower. Thanks for giving me something other than my own plants to watch.


thanx mate, just being obsessed that's all 

the canopy is at net level already now, stretched probably 2.5 inches yesterday 1 more day possible and i can add some PGR part (A), 

overall i'm really happy, the growth on the plant is a little uneven, the right side being the most bushiest, i believe it is the lamp placement in this case, as the last 2 grows i had it diagonally , quite possible might of been more even the other way around, then again, this may have cause my extra bushy growth on the sides of the plant, either way i got a huge plant this round for sure.....

stay tuned


----------



## ^Slanty (Feb 17, 2012)

Let the fun begin!


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 17, 2012)

where's that orange glow that everyone is awaiting !!?? 

can't wait for my light to come on!! should be through the net now


----------



## lordjin (Feb 17, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> where's that orange glow that everyone is awaiting !!??
> 
> can't wait for my light to come on!! should be through the net now


Say goodbye to metal halide light. Here's the last you'll be seeing of it.


----------



## curly604 (Feb 18, 2012)

sup flow things are looking great in your garden man you as well lordjin lovin the scrogg setups


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 18, 2012)

*Flowering day 2! *


PGR has begun!!! 80 ml part (A), instead of 160ml, see how that goes, she has reached the net, and I'm need her to slow her growth, and have nice close nodes, since i have flipped to 12/12 she has grown 3.5 inches, in about 36 hrs, darkness really helps that stretch period for sure


----------



## grandaddypurped (Feb 18, 2012)

Very nice flow!! Ready to see what this gal puts out


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 18, 2012)

grandaddypurped said:


> Very nice flow!! Ready to see what this gal puts out


Thanx purp!, can't wait to see urs all chopped down!!?? but it hurts at the same time!, u know that feeling u get when you know you can walk into your growroom, and know you can have a look at your bud, but then after it's all chopped it's like..... i feel all lost, a piece of me has been chopped, like all the hard energy you put into it becomes a confused relief, comes to such an abrupt end so quickly! bam, hangin up in 1 night, wake up to a whole new world the morning after 

thanx for being here purp, as i am with yours.....


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 18, 2012)

Thought i'd share some pics of MY golden hash oil, that no one else i know makes it like. u know when u touch fresh nugs, an that stickiness on your fingers? that smell of the bud, thats what this smells like, and this oil was made from the sugar leaves from my outdoor plant, absolutely delicious!. I used Shellite in case u were curious. no chlorophyl in this golden grease!!! it may not be the highest yielding method, but i think it is very very pure, so sticky you can make strands of it like 10cm long, deliceous


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 18, 2012)

love your work flowmasta! can you please tell me how you make that delicious golden hash oil?
your scrog looks fabulous!


----------



## D.Medicated (Feb 18, 2012)

Beautiful girl man! and nice scrog! cant wait to see her flowering  so excited haha
Please let us in on that GHO, Golden Hash Oil


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 18, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> love your work flowmasta! can you please tell me how you make that delicious golden hash oil?
> your scrog looks fabulous!





D.Medicated said:


> Beautiful girl man! and nice scrog! cant wait to see her flowering  so excited haha
> Please let us in on that GHO, Golden Hash Oil


okay, okay, thought this might happen!, 

i bought 'diggers shelite', 100% hydrocarbons, completely evaporates, and leaves none whatsoever of residue

okay, i make sure my leaf is nice and dry /or bud works the same both ways as u are dissolving the oils not the plant matter.

i grind my herbs up, not to fine, just enough so that all the resin can be dispersed. i get my shelite up to around 37-40 degrees, doesn't need to be any hotter, as shelite has a very low boiling point. AND YES THIS IS VERY FLAMMABLE!!!. not as bad as butane BUT IS IT FLAMMABLE! ok, i pour out 2 thirds of the shelite into another container, use it another time. ok i put a funnel in the top of my shelite bottle, and pour my ground up herb in, the reason i do small amounts at a time, is it's ALOT SAFER! 
ok, imediately the erb will sink very quickly to the bottom and get soaked up by the shelite, as the temperature of the shelite is at maximum dissolving temperature for trichs, after about 2 minutes, u can do more if you like, but quality can suffer. after 2 minutes the shelite has gone a beautiful honey/amber colour ( i believe the end colour comes down to the consistency of amber/clear trichs ) ok, i don't like to do more than 2 minutes, i get another empty used shelite bottle, get a tea strainer, funnel and 2 coffee filters, (1 inside the other) we want to quickly disperse the shelite from the leaf matter as quicly as possible, to stop the dissolving process/ leaching of waxes and sugars, which take longer to dissolve. i hold the tea strainer over the mouth of the bottle with the mixture in it, funnel and filters are in the empty bottle ofcourse  ok, i quickly turn the bottle upside down, the tea strainer catches the majority of useless crud, and the filters catch the dissolved leaf matter that has become small enough to contaminate without high grade filters. i use good size filters, cause it can take a while for the last of it to go through, u may lose a little in the filters, u can if u get 1 more filter, and put your crud you just strained through 1 more quick rinse through, but i think its not worth it. u are going to get VERY VERY HIGH QUALITY HAS OIL!!!, 
ok final step is to evaporate! i use a pyrex dish or glass jar. NOT STAINLESS! as there are microscopic pores which will hinder evaporation, and leave shelite.
i sometimes use an electric saucepan with an inch of boiling water in it. and leave the bowl submerged, and run a fan to blow the fumes away, preferably in a shed.
OH THIS WILL STINK. especially toward the end. a very strong hashy sweet smell will be in the air, may take a few hrs to air out.

after about 30 minutes i can evaporate upto 500ml of ready made up solution. (THE MADE UP SOLUTION CAN BE STORED, AND EVAPORATED FOR WHENEVER YOU NEED IT!!.) i myself have a couple of litres of different grades stored away, for a bit of fun, here is my most recent, high grade sugar leaf mix, ready to evaporate, notice the golden colour, no green, it looks pale now, but as you evaporate it condenses and thickens and gets nice and dark/amber. i have done this with, immature outdoor nugs a few years back, and ended up with the most incredible yellow sap like hash i have ever seen. this far outgrades the bubble hash by atleast twice as potent, it is so dense, once evaporated it can sometimes end up very solid, JUST like tree sap! even the same colour. you will know once it's evaporated completely as it gets thick like honey even on very hot heat, no more than boiling water temperature ofcourse to evaporate.

this......
turns into this!!!  and if anyone tries to tell me that bubble hash or anything else is stronger. I'm sorry i wont listen. actually i will read what you write but i won't care. THIS IS THE BEST HASH OIL. once again my 'mentor' wins again.....1 drop on a cone from the tip of a pin. and you will buzz your head off like crazy....2 and u will probably sleep like a newborn baby and wake up like you got hit by a truck. THATS HASH!!! enjoy, yours truly *FlowaMasta*


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Feb 18, 2012)

it whould be cheaper to just buy "camp fuel" its the same thing: naphtha. and you can get it by the gallon..still couldnt pay me to somke that i just dont trust the chemical. i hope you use care and did/do some research on the chemicals you use, cause they can fuck you up if not evaporated properly. good luck.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 18, 2012)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> it whould be cheaper to just buy "camp fuel" its the same thing: naphtha. and you can get it by the gallon..still couldnt pay me to somke that i just dont trust the chemical. i hope you use care and did/do some research on the chemicals you use, cause they can fuck you up if not evaporated properly. good luck.


it leaves no residue, smell, taste or anything but the smell of fresh sticky weed. and yes, i did alot of research. I SMOKE THIS!! and yes it is the same as camp fuel, as long as it has been refined, and distilled, that is the difference. this is 100 pure hydrocarbon, and evaporates extremely quickly, quicker than iso. iso draws more chlorophyl out. also why i use glass to evaporate, making sure i cook it all out, to fully 'cure' it as u could say, you could boil it for as long as you like, but i found little to no difference, it comes down to quality of product. and besides i only have 1 drop max a day, i refuse to have it during the day, it's just too strong. even if that 1 drop was like .0001 % shelite we breathe worse shit in the air man, everyday.

thanx for the heads up, but i do my thorough research with everything i attempt. enjoy my thread man


----------



## curly604 (Feb 18, 2012)

i dont want to come off as a dick or scare ya but you should read this MSDS (medical data safety sheet) and maybe take a second thought about using that stuff man i use butane that has been refined 4 times and the MSDS for butane says its non toxic at high levels anyway.... i read the msds for that stuff your using and i dont know if i would reccomend it man heres the links for your stuff and butane. BUTANE DIGGERS .... again im ot trying to come off as a dick just tryin to help a fellow smoker if anything i make oil often and love the stuff as well.


----------



## curly604 (Feb 18, 2012)

although i guess if it leaves no residue at all then your good to go but when it says the poison schedule is 5 that raises my eyebrows a bit


----------



## 'ome Grown (Feb 19, 2012)

Flowa ya fag...

fucking using solvents??? you must be from up north ya port supporter! 

If you like (as I have bubble bags) I can turn all ur trim into graded hash if you like. You can do whatever you like afterwards...but a 90 or 73 micron should grab all the mature trichome heads...then you can use your solvent if you like. However, 90/73 should be enough...If you have never tried ice water extract, then you are missing out. If you have, how does it compare to your extract?

Cheers


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 19, 2012)

curly604 said:


> i dont want to come off as a dick or scare ya but you should read this MSDS (medical data safety sheet) and maybe take a second thought about using that stuff man i use butane that has been refined 4 times and the MSDS for butane says its non toxic at high levels anyway.... i read the msds for that stuff your using and i dont know if i would reccomend it man heres the links for your stuff and butane. BUTANE DIGGERS .... again im ot trying to come off as a dick just tryin to help a fellow smoker if anything i make oil often and love the stuff as well.


ok, enough of this subject. i have researched it more than anyone here obviously. read the following statement. and if you are intelligent yo will understand it....

*Persistance/degradability: Readily biodegradable. **Oxidises by photo-chemical reactions in air.*
*
it easily degrades in air and sunlight. as alot of chemicals do. no different than Hexane

ok aaaaaaaaaaanyway, my hash is great and try it if you want, up to you, you dont have to smoke it all day everyday guys.....I ain't some young dumbass trying his luck. if it had any chemical left in it do you think it would be stickier than honey?? and i only have to evaporate 500ml of made up solution and i can still yield upto 2-3 grams, depending on how much i dissolve in shelite...i haven't had 1 single complaint, and i can never make enough

Day 3 flowering! first signs of extra preflowers....




*


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 19, 2012)

'ome Grown said:


> Flowa ya fag...
> 
> fucking using solvents??? you must be from up north ya port supporter!
> 
> ...


honestly i love both, i love the taste of bubble, but i loooooooove the kick from oil, its a sleeping compound for sure, and i found this way through the same dude who taught me to grow. cats out of the bag now, people already gettin the shits on  people cant handle new was of things, people hated the idea of bubble bags before they became popular, i myself dont have them cause of the $200 price. if i can cut that in half, SOLD.
can u buy dry ice in adelaide?


----------



## 'ome Grown (Feb 19, 2012)

course you can you faggot.

$200 price? I paid $400. Was necessary though...didn't want trim going to compost instead...


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 19, 2012)

i may for this harvest, i have plenty of oil, so yeah happy high herbs do em for $200, 4 grade, not sure what grades though, will find out soon enough!, looks like my girls gonna be a big one, so i'll have plenty of shake for sure


----------



## 'ome Grown (Feb 19, 2012)

are your chicks tits a different size?


----------



## 'ome Grown (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry, should have put an apostrophe in there

*

are your chick's tits a different size?​
​
*


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 19, 2012)

'ome Grown said:


> Sorry, should have put an apostrophe in there
> 
> *
> 
> ...


i think you will find that nearly all chicks tits are different sizes mate  and yes, only slightly, both deliceous d 12's hehe 



*You gotta problem with that!!!??*


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey if you wanna good laugh check this site out and click on skid marks!!!


http://www.fart-sounds.net/fart_sound_board.htm


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 19, 2012)

No need to get offended bro... peeps just watching out for you, not knocking you.

Is the plant stretching at all yet... I guess 2 days isn't really enough for that to kick in?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 19, 2012)

lmao..nice fart board. nice rack. nice recipe.nice ssssssrrrroooooogggg... i likey likey likey! damn i soo want to try some of your hash oil. 
i recently purchaced some new bubble bags that are pretty darn good for 80 bucks. Its fun learning to make differnt types of medications and seeing the results. So far i have made bubble ice hash, canna butter and pure resin hash oil ( with everclear). 
here is a link to the bags i bought... i dont remeber getting the free pressing screen. Must be a new added selling feature. It ships from vietnam so it took a little bit longer than expected. Thanks so much for taking time to explain your hash oil recipe so well. Have a wonderful weekend or new work week.. i guess if your down under.lol
http://trichomefilterbags.com/filter_bags/bubble-ice-extraction-filter-bags-5-gallon-5-bag


----------



## lordjin (Feb 19, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> ok, enough of this subject. i have researched it more than anyone here obviously. read the following statement. and if you are intelligent yo will understand it....
> 
> *Persistance/degradability: Readily biodegradable. **Oxidises by photo-chemical reactions in air.*
> *
> ...


I don't know anything about hash preparation and chemicals, but it sounds like you know what you're doing... I do know, however, that your ganja plant looks really good. That much I do know. Lol.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 19, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> No need to get offended bro... peeps just watching out for you, not knocking you.
> 
> Is the plant stretching at all yet... I guess 2 days isn't really enough for that to kick in?


all good man, i'm light hearted, trust me, i'm happy to take whatever  oil must be good if i got copious amounts of people asking me for it. always nice clear see through sticky smelly hash oil 

and yeah she's stretched a couple of inches, might get another 3 or so before the pistils really start shootin out....

I'm also 98% sure ive dealt with the white flies, i got in my tent, looked under everything for a good hour, barely anything has had a nibble so, i'm really happy i got on to her early, but i will check everyday for new eggs, just incase



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lmao..nice fart board. nice rack. nice recipe.nice ssssssrrrroooooogggg... i likey likey likey! damn i soo want to try some of your hash oil.
> i recently purchaced some new bubble bags that are pretty darn good for 80 bucks. Its fun learning to make differnt types of medications and seeing the results. So far i have made bubble ice hash, canna butter and pure resin hash oil ( with everclear).
> here is a link to the bags i bought... i dont remeber getting the free pressing screen. Must be a new added selling feature. It ships from vietnam so it took a little bit longer than expected. Thanks so much for taking time to explain your hash oil recipe so well. Have a wonderful weekend or new work week.. i guess if your down under.lol
> http://trichomefilterbags.com/filter_bags/bubble-ice-extraction-filter-bags-5-gallon-5-bag


no worries, thanx for that link, will checkem out shortly, and ofcourse, thankyou for your kind words, i like to know a thinker outside of the 'box'



lordjin said:


> I don't know anything about hash preparation and chemicals, but it sounds like you know what you're doing... I do know, however, that your ganja plant looks really good. That much I do know. Lol.


thanx Jin  seems as though i'm on top of things at the moment, no burns, no more flies, 100% healthy plant, uneven growth yes, but 100% healthy. i mean an even canopy but underneath the plant looks like a fuckin jungle! My trunk is growin sideways, i cant get my hand in there to clear any leaf out, it's just too bushy especially on the right side of the plant, nothing dead or dying, light penetration is still quite deep seeing as though i kept things a lot lower this grow, probable 4 inches lower canopy than last grow, that could mean a good difference in radiant heat aswell


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 19, 2012)

masta 
speakin of thinkin outside the box. I really echo those sentiments.
Here is a question for you.
Im kinda in a strange delima . 
i have to move from state to state.
whats the best way to camoflouge my medicine on the road?
i would love to hear your imput, thank you.


----------



## curly604 (Feb 19, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> ok, enough of this subject. i have researched it more than anyone here obviously. read the following statement. and if you are intelligent yo will understand it....
> *
> fair enough flow like i said was just passing info along to help if i could in any way, on another note i love your scrogg man looking fucking great. have you ever run a girl through a screen once she was already a big plant? i got a huge mother ive had going for a while and im gonna flip her in a month or two .... that would be 7 months vegging total , i feel its gonna need a screen just to hold up the bud weight anyway.
> *


----------



## [420]Haze (Feb 19, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> okay, okay, thought this might happen!,
> 
> i bought 'diggers shelite', 100% hydrocarbons, completely evaporates, and leaves none whatsoever of residue
> 
> ...


Flowa, i respect you alot, however, it does pay to have an open mind, one persons opinion is exactly that, how can you say your hash method is the best ever ??? before saying that shouldnt you try another method for yourself and see the result ?? Ive personally tried your method along with several others, i found the best, most potent hash ( along with qty ) to be dry ice, im not basing this on a hunch, this is from my own experience, i also dont trust chemicals and despite you saying you can evaporate it, theres still a residual amount left. No disrespect meant.

This is easier, alot less time consuming and the results are better than any chemical based method i have ever seen or done myself, the smoke is unbelievable.

[video=youtube;1buSgDNfGFQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1buSgDNfGFQ[/video]


----------



## 'ome Grown (Feb 19, 2012)

hey mate...at about week three of 12/12, can you please rub the stem of your plant and give us a description?

Also, when do you cut your plant down? Do you go by trichome colour? What ratio?

Cheers


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 19, 2012)

[420]Haze;7146842 said:


> Flowa, i respect you alot, however, it does pay to have an open mind, one persons opinion is exactly that, how can you say your hash method is the best ever ??? before saying that shouldnt you try another method for yourself and see the result ?? Ive personally tried your method along with several others, i found the best, most potent hash ( along with qty ) to be dry ice, im not basing this on a hunch, this is from my own experience, i also dont trust chemicals and despite you saying you can evaporate it, theres still a residual amount left. No disrespect meant.
> 
> This is easier, alot less time consuming and the results are better than any chemical based method i have ever seen or done myself, the smoke is unbelievable.


ok here's the thing. please read my posts, as i have already elaborated myself. i said i have smoked both bubble hash, kief hash, leaf hash, bud hash, oil with hash, u name it, i love it all i'm just saying i love my hash the best. simple no need for here's a better way!!! i've seen it all, everything that u guys have probably seen!!

i'm not trying to be a smart ass in anywayz, i love my hash oil, cause it does EXACTLY what i need it to do. i have trouble sleeping with insomnia nearly every night, i'm not one to judge anyone am I!!?? who else sees me logged in at 2.00am every day  then 1 greasy. BAM NITEY NITE

I'm not pissed in anyway, like i said you can post or say what you like, free world, but i just love my oil, look at this stuff!!! tell me that don't look deliceous!!

don't be hatin guys! just tellin you what i think is all, i Love all hash and tried them all. this is easy, quick, reliable, consistent, and it ALWAYS gets me smashed 

Love all you guys thats why i'm here to share my goodness.....


----------



## 'ome Grown (Feb 19, 2012)

Do DIY in the extract forum mate...I'm sure those patients in cali would love to dab that shit.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 19, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> masta
> speakin of thinkin outside the box. I really echo those sentiments.
> Here is a question for you.
> Im kinda in a strange delima .
> ...


ENCLOSED TRAILER MATE  with ventilation ofcourse, that what you mean? feel free to elaborate.



curly604 said:


> flowamasta said:
> 
> 
> > ok, enough of this subject. i have researched it more than anyone here obviously. read the following statement. and if you are intelligent yo will understand it....
> ...


----------



## grandaddypurped (Feb 19, 2012)

Looking great flo!


----------



## grandaddypurped (Feb 19, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> masta
> speakin of thinkin outside the box. I really echo those sentiments.
> Here is a question for you.
> Im kinda in a strange delima .
> ...


How much are you trying to conceal (est.)? Just medicine or actual growing ladies? 

The airbox of a vehice for a some-what small amount. Spare tire for up to a few plates. Behind your radio in you dash.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 19, 2012)

here is whay my oil looks like after you put it in the freezer, then as it defrosts u can fold it up, roll it into a ball, whip it, whatever



now if i was to put this on glass and heat it up, it would become liquid again, once again see through and golden, this is just an effect after the molecules start to freeze. you can't get it like this if you still have any chemical in it. you must evaporate enough so that it can harden


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 19, 2012)

grandaddypurped said:


> How much are you trying to conceal (est.)? Just medicine or actual growing ladies?
> 
> The airbox of a vehice for a some-what small amount. Spare tire for up to a few plates. Behind your radio in you dash.


not quite sure how much mat this point cuz i still am trying to donate as much as i can before i hit the road. 
but it will be at least a pound im pretty sure. Just flowers and hash medicine. Im harvesting and taking down all my gear this week.
I was hoping to keep everything in curing jars. for the moving truck or my vehicles? thanks


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 19, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> not quite sure how much mat this point cuz i still am trying to donate as much as i can before i hit the road.
> but it will be at least a pound im pretty sure. Just flowers and hash medicine. Im harvesting and taking down all my gear this week.
> I was hoping to keep everything in curing jars. for the moving truck or my vehicles? thanks


man thats just bad timing sounds like!! u got a subwoofer box in the boot? wired up ofcourse, one thats well insulated may help, thats all i can think of either way if you are trying to mask quality herb smell, than u got a problem anyways and it depends how far you travelling, you will need to air them if its warm weather, but a few hrs should be ok i think. good luck on that ey


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 20, 2012)

*Update day 4 flowering! *

few nice pics just to show just how healthy she really is, beautiful big dark broad leaves. 



look how healthy these fans are 

these last 3 pics are just to give you an idea how i got my room setup.


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 20, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> ok here's the thing. please read my posts, as i have already elaborated myself. i said i have smoked both bubble hash, kief hash, leaf hash, bud hash, oil with hash, u name it, i love it all i'm just saying i love my hash the best. simple no need for here's a better way!!! i've seen it all, everything that u guys have probably seen!!
> 
> i'm not trying to be a smart ass in anywayz, i love my hash oil, cause it does EXACTLY what i need it to do. i have trouble sleeping with insomnia nearly every night, i'm not one to judge anyone am I!!?? who else sees me logged in at 2.00am every day  then 1 greasy. BAM NITEY NITE
> 
> ...


i'm no chemist either, but it certainly _looks_ very tasty.......


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 20, 2012)

thanx mellow! it is very tasty, and it smells like when you cook cannabutter but sweeter


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 16, 2012)

well there goes all that journal.......damn ok guess i'll jump in with last nights day 28 flowering....... lets hope this isnt for nothing RIU


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 16, 2012)

My like button is gone


----------



## kingsofstate (Mar 16, 2012)

Damn hackers, I knew I should have saved all those lovely pics of your ladies. 
The new pics are bad ass though man, getting mighty frosty


----------



## lordjin (Mar 16, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> well there goes all that journal.......damn ok guess i'll jump in with last nights day 28 flowering....... lets hope this isnt for nothing RIU
> 
> View attachment 2070262View attachment 2070265View attachment 2070267View attachment 2070268View attachment 2070270View attachment 2070271View attachment 2070272View attachment 2070273


Fuckin' hell dude... That's lookin' real good.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 16, 2012)

thanx man, damn RIU no like button anymore, so i guess we'll just say 'we like oooohhh yeah we like' when we post hehe

cheers jin, i was a lazy ass and got no pics last night, but i did have a nice look at her, and i have started the 'swell' diet, and she has immediately changed to dark dark green, and her leaves are now all shiny and glossy, swells key ingredient is phosphorus, this really kicks thing into gear, no early harvest this round, i'm going full term, to knock some people on their asses.....! man i just smoked a sample of my new outdoor that i chopped earlier than the rest, and it has blown my head to pieces.... i feel scattered as a lost mouse, can;t focus my eyes, and i'm almost shaking, this is fukin insane stuff, i will post some pics of some macros of the dry stuff, you will be amazed. the best I have ever grown in my life. maybe the best ive ever smoked. i am lost and my eyes feel fukd as man this is like a hallucinogen!!


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 16, 2012)

kingsofstate said:


> Damn hackers, I knew I should have saved all those lovely pics of your ladies.
> The new pics are bad ass though man, getting mighty frosty


more to come mate, i have it all backed up, if you want something that you can remember or you liked, hit me up, i'll re-post


----------



## curly604 (Mar 16, 2012)

looking good as always flow keep up the good work


----------



## [420]Haze (Mar 16, 2012)

Good job flowa !

Its such a shame we lost all that journal, mine doesnt even exist and CBF doing it all again.

Looking awesome.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 16, 2012)

curly604 said:


> looking good as always flow keep up the good work


thanx mate! I'll keep it a bit more simple untill i know RIU has their shit together, it cant be that hard surely. i cant upload my pics large so u have to click on thumbnails for now, until again RIU get their shit together. this is he first i have seen of a internet hack. and hopefully the last


[420]Haze;7153918 said:


> Good job flowa !
> 
> Its such a shame we lost all that journal, mine doesnt even exist and CBF doing it all again.
> 
> Looking awesome.


thanx man, start it simple, i'll care all the same  I'd love to keep watch, or post me a few pics email, u rock

*edit : it will be day 30 flowering for those who are just tuning in tonight, looking frosty as a snowman*


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 17, 2012)

ok, ignore this, just testing photobucket...
week 1



week 2



week 3



week 4.

and recently start of week 5. and going i will update new tonight later on



oooooh yeah, ok, now i'll try and edit and upsize them, here goes.

EDIT: CANT UPSIZE STILL, do i do it photobucket? i thought i ticked the full size box


----------



## inhaleindica (Mar 17, 2012)

Dude! those look damn good. I want that strain just for yeild purpose shit. I dream of growing big buds. All the strains that I love are nuggetry though. You have something that I can't have. So, we are in the same position hahaha. I will send you an OG from here for that one yeah? lol. I wish. Amazing work with the Hempies. Props. Do you ever flush them? or is she getting nute water all the time until the final few days?


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 17, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> Dude! those look damn good. I want that strain just for yeild purpose shit. I dream of growing big buds. All the strains that I love are nuggetry though. You have something that I can't have. So, we are in the same position hahaha. I will send you an OG from here for that one yeah? lol. I wish. Amazing work with the Hempies. Props. Do you ever flush them? or is she getting nute water all the time until the final few days?


i flush atleast every week, and this run i will feed until last few days and flush with florakleen,


Update Day 30 Flowering.......


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 17, 2012)

Make sure to hit the button that says do not reference locally. Lookin good


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Mar 17, 2012)

Like Like Like


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 17, 2012)

5th pic from the left......looks like ur ringing out the Trics with that leaf!

HP


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 17, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Make sure to hit the button that says do not reference locally. Lookin good


not sure what you mean Gas, this photobucket stuff is fukd, cant it just be simple like RIU WAS ??? past tense


MISSPHOEBE said:


> Like Like Like


why thankyou once again, like like 



HotPhyre said:


> 5th pic from the left......looks like ur ringing out the Trics with that leaf!
> 
> HP


lol, thanx man, just put my hand there to give you an idea how big the heads are already, can barely put my hands aound them, and they are smelling very pungent, as soon as i open the tent, she pongs


----------



## Gorbzzz (Mar 17, 2012)

Mate you grow how alot of us only dream of, great pics


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 17, 2012)

Gorbzzz said:


> Mate you grow how alot of us only dream of, great pics


thanx mate, everyone is capable of this, just time and care



here is a nice macro of a clone only 12 inches high, look at the quality, and i didnt do anything to this, just let i grow, and a bit of water


----------



## forgetiwashere (Mar 18, 2012)

hey flowie to get those pics bigger with photo bucket you upload them there first then u just click on the picture and on the right hand side of the screen there is an img code.

you copy that and then you just paste the link in your post on here and the pictures appear here nice and big


----------



## [420]Haze (Mar 18, 2012)

Just a safety precaution with your pics too, once youve edited them, right click the file, select properties, then select Details, then select Remove properties and personal information. it will create a duplicate with no info. wink wink.

Then you can host your file anywhere like imagepost, imageshack, photobucket, tinypic, etc.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm on Grasscity, cause i'm not doing nuthin wrong with photobucket, it just wont paste pic fullsize on RIU, works on grass city, i got them massive

if you guys have a profile there, check it out new updates high res pics....

http://forum.grasscity.com/indoor-grow-journals/1019055-flowamastas-600-watt-hps-1-plant-monster-flower-journal.html

RIU is sucking without the like button and the pics issue. i wnt to see them fullsize!

here is a teaser from tonight, day 31
SAM_0682.jpg


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 18, 2012)

You can definitely post them full size through photobucket on here:







Just upload it via URL and don't hit the reference locally button.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 18, 2012)

[/IMG]


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 18, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> You can definitely post them full size through photobucket on here:
> 
> 
> 
> Just upload it via URL and don't hit the reference locally button.


thanx alot Gas!!!


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 18, 2012)

got some new goodies













[/IMG]


----------



## curly604 (Mar 18, 2012)

very nice man gotta love new toys  is this an expansion or a replacement?


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 19, 2012)

curly604 said:


> very nice man gotta love new toys  is this an expansion or a replacement?


it will replace my current shade, not for this grow, as i dont want to risk dropping it on my plant, shes about 8kg so, it will be in for next grow, weather has been ok, so not too hot, this grow will be fine, 

here is some calyx porn dripping with clear/milky resin, these are from the inside of the heads, the large calyxs attached to the stem













[/IMG]


----------



## curly604 (Mar 19, 2012)

looks very tasty man


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Mar 19, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> [/IMG]


like like like like


----------



## 400wattsallday (Mar 19, 2012)

what is the specs on ur tent size?


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 19, 2012)

curly604 said:


> looks very tasty man


thanx man, she smells great, really spicey



400wattsallday said:


> what is the specs on ur tent size?


it is a 1.2 metre square 2 metres high, perfect for 1 big plant.....

Update Day 31 flowering!! 

































[/IMG]


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Mar 19, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> thanx man, she smells great, really spicey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it Love it Love it Love it


----------



## roachclip420 (Mar 19, 2012)

Holy fuckin shit flow...how have I been missing this? Subbed my dude.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 19, 2012)

lol, i feel like i've missed it!! like how the fuk did this all happen soo fast!!?? this plant is menacing! i havent even had time to think about supporting the heads!!! which i will do tonight, they are getting too heavy for the net, and shes wobblin the tent a bit now!!! FREEEEEAKIN OUT MAAAAAN!  no shit this is crazy i gotta admit it, what the fuk did i do??? comparing to my last grows, this is pissing on them in terms of resin coverage, which is exactly what i was going for, yield not that important, around 1 lb i'll be sweet as but the resin!!! man i havent had her this sticky before, and she smells like spew !!! SPEW!! got a real sickly pungent smell putrid skunky, wow, must of done something right


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 19, 2012)

please please please tell me how you're getting that colour with the hps on..... kiss-ass

flash?


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 19, 2012)

i have a tungsten bulb mode which allows you to see the geens, and then i change saturation, turn it up nice and high on the camera, and flash slow sync, along with the extreme high speed shutter it just captures the right amount of light to saturate the colours, i'm slowly learning, going to all these macro sites, they teach you a great deal  plus this camera is great  the real green pics i have are the clearest, maybe not the nicest true to colour reproduction, but they show the trichs clear enough for me to see the colour of them the real colourful pics give a false colour of the trichs because of the flash, but closing the aperture further and increasing shutter time (more time open) with a steady hand i have snapped a few nice shots of the trichs with almost full colour, the camera has a very neat function on the display which you can turn on or off which shows you a graph of the colour spectrums, move it around to find a nice balance, and snap! this camera is really too easy.

but yes mellow kitty, sorry for the stoned dribble, hope it makes some sense, you do need flash for those colours to show, but you have to decrease aperture and balance the iso if you can that is. for the money i spent on this camera, i see it as a massive investment for my memories and quality of herb, to be able to see everywhere up close without a scope.....18x optical zoom.

also, if you are too close to the nug the flash will be too bright, you have to find that ballance, it helps with a good optical zoom, i can shoot from a distance of 12 inches away, and get crystal clear shots. If you are trying to focus too close, the camera will centre focus, my camera also has a telephoto macro mode so it multi-focusses several layers, again as long as you use the zoom mode, not too close to the bud....

hope that helps  when is this "like" button getting fixed? i like everyone


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 19, 2012)

Plants look great. Curious as to if you notice a difference with the UV. Might have to wait till they are done for that though.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 19, 2012)

thanx gas! and yes i notice a signifigant difference in the trics, they seem to be stretching towards the uvb lamp, and funnily enough, some of the head tips are facing toward the uvb lamp, and leaves twisting on the tips of buds turning towards the uv light. yes i notice a difference, not sure it its a good thing yet!!?? i will harvest those nugs first and put them aside and tag them, the ones closest getting the most uvb, there is almost a significant circle around the radius of the UVB so it has made a visual difference, overall my grow is going really well, bit of nute burn, as expected with the change to swell, and up in food strength, just signs i'm giving plenty of food....everything is very sticky to touch this grow, last grows were touchable, these are sticky and smelly, bit worried bout how heavy this is all gonna get .....my net is at its limit, so i will have to help support some nugs tonight. they are getting scarily big. got the fans kranking flat out, so fingers crosses for no budrot... i am taking precautions, humidity is perfect, temp is around 31 degrees constant, i will take a sample nug off at end of week 6 to check inside buds.....damn i can barely put 2 hands around these colas already  how the hell can these be this big now???????? is this normal, has anyone else seen this, please tell me. surely they cant mature in less than 50 days right??? shes only on day 32 now!!!!!!

*someone please tell me!!!!???? some of these heads are 4 inches round!*


----------



## jojo2002 (Mar 19, 2012)

What strain is this again flow... dang im soooo hating right now


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 19, 2012)

daaaamn, don't be hatin!! i dont know what strain, i wish someone did, right now it smells between spew and skunk  really really bad, my filter is doing bugger all....
people been saying 60%indica 40%sativa hybrid


----------



## 'ome Grown (Mar 19, 2012)

I have a feeling (from a few chats with local adelaide growers and other hydro shops) is that it is highly likely that it is a cross of BB. Have a mate that has probably the same strain in flower at the moment as well...looks identical...he ALSO doesn't know what the strain is and has been using it for years.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 19, 2012)

u mean blueberry?? it has a very strong bubblegum aroma outdoors, but indoors very strong skunk aroma, i dont think blueberry, that would be more tasty i think, this taste like hash does


----------



## 'ome Grown (Mar 19, 2012)

BB = big bud.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 20, 2012)

ohh yes i totally agree with you


----------



## lordjin (Mar 20, 2012)

Hello! Just dropping in! Looking marvelous.

Here's an extra step in photoshop to improve some of that washed-out hps/flash combo. Am I gonna do this for all my shots? Hmmm...











I want to see you scrog an OG, mate.


----------



## sirsmokesalot3030 (Mar 20, 2012)

coco coir!! oxgenated soil..sorta lol


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 20, 2012)

*okaaaaaaaaaaaaay......

update day 32 Flowering, ok, there will be a few days before another update, as to why i'm putting soo many pics in this time......enjoy the camera just kept clicking away, and well as you can see i think my camera is in love with my plant ....

thanx jin, and yes, shots are looking sweet as! feel free to post wateva u know that  

























































[/IMG]


*


----------



## curly604 (Mar 20, 2012)

looking great flow


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanx curly, always short and sweet ey  

man am i bent! off 2 ur thread now


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 20, 2012)

just goin through all my jars, making sure they are all in order!!, just filled 2 more jars with my new batch of outdoor erbs, man am i one happy chap today 
nuthin to do, go a huge indoor plant growin and she absolutely stinks, and i got all these jars full of erbs, can someone help me ?? i cant smoke all this in a lifetime 
I better goto the shop and buy a few more 5 litre jars! i think this indoor may fill a few.

here in the pics, the 2 jars that are light green is my new outdoor, the little jar on top with the bright red hairy hippie herb is my whats left of my last indoor batch, bout 1.5-2 oz i think, and the other little jar is good stuff gettin round (sample jar) and the big jar on the left thats multi-strain cocktails of all nice erbs i've kept over time.....all sorts 

NEXT!!!!





















[/IMG]


----------



## lordjin (Mar 20, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> just goin through all my jars, making sure they are all in order!!, just filled 2 more jars with my new batch of outdoor erbs, man am i one happy chap today
> nuthin to do, go a huge indoor plant growin and she absolutely stinks, and i got all these jars full of erbs, can someone help me ?? i cant smoke all this in a lifetime
> I better goto the shop and buy a few more 5 litre jars! i think this indoor may fill a few.
> 
> ...


Looks crazy, man. I want to try some.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 20, 2012)

just had a nice nap actually, yep its crazy alright, very good for someone that has trouble sleeping thats for sure! so in a way its perfect for my insomnia, but i love energetic highs also, and not 1 of those buds in those jars are energetic, all heavy indica, great for knockin people on their ass, man just checked on oudoor garden, had to pull my seedling that started to flower, should of posted pics but as soon as i saw bananas i ripped her out, it was a hermie, both white pistils and balls appearing  oh well, thats the luck of bagseed, it was over 10 years old, got plenty more, straight away replaced her with a genuine female clone.....yeah i know thats alot of small plants....the more the meriier right, like whats the difference, growing 6 or 7 same to me


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 20, 2012)

i got a nice little ongoing cloned garden  going straight into autumn, my new clone of my strain is huge i noticed, she should flower within a couple of weeks


----------



## kingsofstate (Mar 21, 2012)

I have never seen bud that hairy man, crazy shit.


----------



## curly604 (Mar 21, 2012)

i would love to come to auzzie land to help ya smoke all that  , how many harvests that all from?


----------



## roachclip420 (Mar 21, 2012)

flow could ya explain your hempy bucket to me? I see some pics at the beginning but haven't ever really looked into it before...


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 21, 2012)

kingsofstate said:


> I have never seen bud that hairy man, crazy shit.


lol, thanx man, same strain as this, if u didnt know



curly604 said:


> i would love to come to auzzie land to help ya smoke all that  , how many harvests that all from?


lol, the first jar is all bought stuff, and given to me, the 2 other big jars is my new outdoor batch from 2 plants, 5.5 ounces, and the 2 small jars, 1 is my last indoor batch, and the other is killer krystal nugs i rarely touch, long time ago special nugs....my faves



roachclip420 said:


> flow could ya explain your hempy bucket to me? I see some pics at the beginning but haven't ever really looked into it before...


ok, man, here goes a hempy bucket is your primary bucket whick houses the roots and medium, and pot sock....that bucket/pot sits in the other bucket, and sits about 2 inches off the bottom of the drain bucket (bottom bucket) the bottom bucket has my drain outlet for flushing/feeding, and my res houses my pump which pumps feed upto a feed ring which i have submerged in the perlite about 2 inches under. with 100% perlite in average weather i feed every 2.5 hrs -3 hrs and 15 minute intervals.

this is easy to flush, as my bottom bucket has a tap and i keep it open all the time to allow for re-circulation. when i flush i close the tap, empty my res, fill with fresh water, and run my pump until the whole pot has been filled with water, all the way to the brim of the first bucket. (*remembering that my hempy buckets have to ba above nutrient level, so the drain gravity feeds back into the res.) *when i have filled to the brim, i shut the pump off, open the tap, and dispose of flushed water. depending on ph of water coming out of flush/ or how dirty it is, i may do another flush, before again filling with fresh water, and topping with fresh nutrient...

*Day 33 ok wasnt going to do an update, but i found these weird lookin flower things appearing on a couple of heads, i nipped one off thinking it was a seed, but it was full of white pistils and it was fluffy an sticky, didnt look anything like a seed pod, any ideas???
*


----------



## curly604 (Mar 21, 2012)

some weed math for ya flow , i counted 40+ tops in there if each of them came out to 10g's dried you almost got yourself a pound right there .... a few of those cola's look like they might end up weighing more than that.... who knows i guess only time will tell kinda cool way to look at it though


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 21, 2012)

curly604 said:


> some weed math for ya flow , i counted 40+ tops in there if each of them came out to 10g's dried you almost got yourself a pound right there .... a few of those cola's look like they might end up weighing more than that.... who knows i guess only time will tell kinda cool way to look at it though


thanx man lol! funny you mention that as a few piw people have helped me count tops, and its actually over 60  few at the back of the tent that i just cant get to, maybe another 4-6  here is a pic a while back posted by azcannaman i think.....some legend! 

yeah some of them do look over 10 grams, maybe a half i have had just under ounce colas in my first grow, they were some beeeeeeauties


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 21, 2012)

and here is a top view now.....better camera. better colour


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 21, 2012)

Big fing nugs in those jars. Wish I could trade you some of yours for some of mine.


----------



## roachclip420 (Mar 21, 2012)

Nice flow...Im tempted to build me a little bucket. Always been a soil/coco guy but thinking about tryin it out for kicks.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 21, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Big fing nugs in those jars. Wish I could trade you some of yours for some of mine.


lol, thats my kinda style!! nice work gas, instead of one drawer i got them scattered all over the house so i lose them now and then, get a nice surprise sometimes,
i would love to do a trade, id love to smoke on with some stories with you Gas 



roachclip420 said:


> Nice flow...Im tempted to build me a little bucket. Always been a soil/coco guy but thinking about tryin it out for kicks.


it's totally worth it, the bigger the bucket, the bigger the plant, its that simple, no restriction on root growth is the optimal key.
you do a 100% perlite run and you won't go back, i promise you that. i grow soil/perlite outside, and love both very much, my indoor takes the cake on this one, power went out last night for 3 hrs, and filled my house with the most ridiculous stench we've ever had cause no filter  man i was sketchy, had incense krankin all over the place!


----------



## Cococola36 (Mar 21, 2012)

Inspired by the great flowamasta I present super lemon haze 5 days into flower, its 38 inches across under a 1000 watts, what is the surface area of that beast you got going flow?


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 21, 2012)

Cococola36 said:


> Inspired by the great flowamasta I present super lemon haze 5 days into flower, its 38 inches across under a 1000 watts, what is the surface area of that beast you got going flow?
> View attachment 2081527


man waaay to kind words, after all, this is only my 3rd indoor grow! but thanx man!

my tent is 1.2 metre square, and the plant is touching all four sides except the very left, 90% coverage i'd say.....

maaaan just checkin our your girl!!!! nice work, green monster, u gonna support her? screen? u sayin i inspired u to grow that monster!!??


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 22, 2012)

here is tonights update day 34 Flowering'





































[/IMG]


----------



## ProAce (Mar 22, 2012)

That odd white ball thing could be the plant herming keep a good eye on it I wouldn't risk it you know?


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 22, 2012)

yeah, i'm keeping an eye on it don't worry, when they appear they disappear just as quick, and i'll chop a head down at end of next week, and have a good thorough look through.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 22, 2012)

Incredible macros. Any closer and we'd be able to see your face reflected in the trichomes.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 22, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Incredible macros. Any closer and we'd be able to see your face reflected in the trichomes.


aren't they...  thats on 10x zoom, so losing a bit of quality  yeah i dont know how that camera does it, how does it!??? it always blows my mind to be able to zoom in on something even far away, something i can't see with my naked eye, i did not know digital cameras could do this before i bought it, i thought people need one of those $1000 dslr cams with the huge telephoto lens, i think this is fine for what we all need! 

noticing the large fat trichome heads!!? always fat and stubby, little bowling balls!, and they leaves strands of stickiness between the trichs when they touch together! now that's sticky!!!


----------



## Cococola36 (Mar 22, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> man waaay to kind words, after all, this is only my 3rd indoor grow! but thanx man!
> 
> my tent is 1.2 metre square, and the plant is touching all four sides except the very left, 90% coverage i'd say.....
> 
> maaaan just checkin our your girl!!!! nice work, green monster, u gonna support her? screen? u sayin i inspired u to grow that monster!!??


You welcome bro, i been seeing the numbers your getting and going for and figure a scrog is the way to go. So yup you inspired me. Its just over 3 feet across and only 6 days into flower so I'm assuming it will get bigger. I'm making a screen now, I have it tied down and its okay for now.


----------



## inhaleindica (Mar 22, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> just goin through all my jars, making sure they are all in order!!, just filled 2 more jars with my new batch of outdoor erbs, man am i one happy chap today
> nuthin to do, go a huge indoor plant growin and she absolutely stinks, and i got all these jars full of erbs, can someone help me ?? i cant smoke all this in a lifetime
> I better goto the shop and buy a few more 5 litre jars! i think this indoor may fill a few.
> 
> ...


I love that bong! Unique in its own way. I am not a big fan of Plastic bongs, but yours is awesoe. The Botton portion where the handle is reminds me of an Car shift handle haha.


----------



## inhaleindica (Mar 22, 2012)

I do get those white balls sometimes as well. It looks to be a calyx forming before the trichs are able to produce. I usually just pluck them off just because I don't like the look of it.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 22, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> I love that bong! Unique in its own way. I am not a big fan of Plastic bongs, but yours is awesoe. The Botton portion where the handle is reminds me of an Car shift handle haha.


thanx man, i HATE plastic bongs, this is actually 4mm thick frosted pyrex, $84 she's an absolute beauty, and smooth as a slippery nipple



inhaleindica said:


> I do get those white balls sometimes as well. It looks to be a calyx forming before the trichs are able to produce. I usually just pluck them off just because I don't like the look of it.


yeah man , thanx for your possitivity, i think she'll be fine, i would love to go 8 weeks with her, but we'll see how she looks inside after week 6, i forgot to flush last night, so i'm doing it this afternoon, fresh week 6 nutes, she'll love it, been drinkin like a fish, 15 litres a day, i'm topping it up every 2 days, and daily with 4 litres of ice


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 22, 2012)

here is some nice macro shots of my little flowering clones.... only 12 inches high and covered in what looks to be the most resin coverage ive ever seen on an outdoor plant, or is just these clear shots making it look soo damn sexy, won't be the strain i'll be growing in the tent next, but wow is it nice, and the smell is incredible, just these 2 small clones are stinking like a medium size plant. wow!!


----------



## kingsofstate (Mar 22, 2012)

Probably already been asked, but what kind of camera are you using? Those are some of the clearest close up pics I've seen.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 22, 2012)

kingsofstate said:


> Probably already been asked, but what kind of camera are you using? Those are some of the clearest close up pics I've seen.


Samsung WB150f very easy to use, and has FULL manual mode for complete custom shutter and aperture settings, and soo many modes i still havent gone through them all! camera was only $260


----------



## inhaleindica (Mar 23, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> thanx man, i HATE plastic bongs, this is actually 4mm thick frosted pyrex, $84 she's an absolute beauty, and smooth as a slippery nipple
> 
> 
> yeah man , thanx for your possitivity, i think she'll be fine, i would love to go 8 weeks with her, but we'll see how she looks inside after week 6, i forgot to flush last night, so i'm doing it this afternoon, fresh week 6 nutes, she'll love it, been drinkin like a fish, 15 litres a day, i'm topping it up every 2 days, and daily with 4 litres of ice


Really? It looks like it is plastic in the picture, my bad. Even better that it is pyrex glass! For $84 that is pretty good deal to me. Smoothness is the way to go.



Thats what Forum buddies are for cheers. Why are you stating you will love to go 8 weeks? Whats wrong with going that far into flower? That would produce so mad stuff by 8 to 9 weeks. I am aiming for 1.7 lb at harvest only if you go 8 to 9 weeks depending on the Trichs of course. 15 litres a day??? Shit that is like 3 gallons or so right? I am used to gallons so correct me if I am wrong about that. If she is drinking 3 gallons that is crazy! She sure loves her water heh.


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Mar 23, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Samsung WB150f very easy to use, and has FULL manual mode for complete custom shutter and aperture settings, and soo many modes i still havent gone through them all! camera was only $260


Thats going on my DearSanta list then!


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 23, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> Really? It looks like it is plastic in the picture, my bad. Even better that it is pyrex glass! For $84 that is pretty good deal to me. Smoothness is the way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what Forum buddies are for cheers. Why are you stating you will love to go 8 weeks? Whats wrong with going that far into flower? That would produce so mad stuff by 8 to 9 weeks. I am aiming for 1.7 lb at harvest only if you go 8 to 9 weeks depending on the Trichs of course. 15 litres a day??? Shit that is like 3 gallons or so right? I am used to gallons so correct me if I am wrong about that. If she is drinking 3 gallons that is crazy! She sure loves her water heh.


i'm limited on my flower time as i have inspection on 20th next month , and i want to start my jack/skunk clone straight after i harvest, and yeah 15 litres is extreme, if i forget for 2 days she will run dry, i only use a 42 litre res, i would go bigger, but its an easy size to pick up when i flush.. yes 15 litres is 3.96 gallons. alot of it is evaporation dont forget, as the plant takes it up, it has to transpire or it wont grow, so the more the plant is transpiring, the more water she will need, like us humans i guess! Swell which i'm giving it now, will aid in holding moisture and increasing photosynthesis making the leaves appear darker because of their cell wall thickness, so she's ballancing out now, and getting fat, hopefully not growing seeds, but will know after end of next week, when i chop down a large cola


MISSPHOEBE said:


> Thats going on my DearSanta list then!


Trust me, it's totally worth it. u wait till u try the zoom out!! it keeps going, and going! atleast test it at the shop. i did for 2 minutes and said 'righto put it in the bag'


----------



## inhaleindica (Mar 23, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i'm limited on my flower time as i have inspection on 20th next month , and i want to start my jack/skunk clone straight after i harvest, and yeah 15 litres is extreme, if i forget for 2 days she will run dry, i only use a 42 litre res, i would go bigger, but its an easy size to pick up when i flush.. yes 15 litres is 3.96 gallons. alot of it is evaporation dont forget, as the plant takes it up, it has to transpire or it wont grow, so the more the plant is transpiring, the more water she will need, like us humans i guess! Swell which i'm giving it now, will aid in holding moisture and increasing photosynthesis making the leaves appear darker because of their cell wall thickness, so she's ballancing out now, and getting fat, hopefully not growing seeds, but will know after end of next week, when i chop down a large cola
> 
> 
> Trust me, it's totally worth it. u wait till u try the zoom out!! it keeps going, and going! atleast test it at the shop. i did for 2 minutes and said 'righto put it in the bag'


Ahhh inspections. I hate those guys haha. I get them once a year. The good thing is that they don't check the bedrooms heh


----------



## roachclip420 (Mar 23, 2012)

Comin through with the macros like always flow! Almost 4 gallons a day? God damn. Good thing you only got one going...that's a lot on your water usage. Considering your frequent inspections I can only imagine how much harassment would come from abundant water usage


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 23, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> Ahhh inspections. I hate those guys haha. I get them once a year. The good thing is that they don't check the bedrooms heh


yeah, damn them inspections! i usually just pull the fan and filter off, chuck it all in the tent, and turn the room into a music studio with keyboard, mic, guitars and amps, u name it, make the room less obvious, but i still cant have a flowering plant in there!!, maybe a young plant at best, with the window open, krankin incense! which is what i usually try to do, have it growing around 1 week before inspection to get atleast 4 weeks vegging, this grow i vegged for 35 days, she got plenty big enough, but didnt stretch as much as i'd hoped, maybe good thing anyway



roachclip420 said:


> Comin through with the macros like always flow! Almost 4 gallons a day? God damn. Good thing you only got one going...that's a lot on your water usage. Considering your frequent inspections I can only imagine how much harassment would come from abundant water usage


i thought it was normal honestly, maybe it has something to do with perlite being so light, it can evaporate very quickly, the room never gets more than 65% humidity though, as i got a window open, and blow the hot air out of the room via a pedastal fan, which also blows directly over my ballast.
I don't think that water usage will be a bad thing, only 2 of us here, its the nutes i'm pissed about, going through a shitload because of the plants drinkin issue 

got my florakleen so gave her her first flush with it yesterday, hope it makes a noticeable difference otherwise i wont buy it again, not that its been unflushed or bad tasting in the past, but i'd just like to see if it brings out the aromas more or something....i dunno....who gives really


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 24, 2012)

Flower update day 36.... and i cooked up 9 grams of some quality outdoor nugs, and ended up with .66 of a gram of the finest quality golden/yellow hash oil i have made, just had to do it, only tried 1 small dob during the day, and i swear i nearly shat myself and spewed at the same time!! wow, when i was extracting it it didnt make barely any colour, i wasnt sure if it was dissolving the trichs, but boy did it ever, i only used 120ml of shelite, with the 9 grams of bud, if i wasnt soo damn lazy atm, i would show you what the buds look like after they have been cooked up, u can see a bit of stalk left, for further extraction later on sometime, but clearly i could see that it had knocked off most of the glandular trichs, and dissolved them, that seems to be where most of the oil production is anyway.....

pics....


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 24, 2012)

gotta have that far back shot ey, its not a mini grow made to look big


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 24, 2012)

Plants look great and that oil even better  I love the big nugs all the way down at the bottom.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## kingsofstate (Mar 24, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Samsung WB150f very easy to use, and has FULL manual mode for complete custom shutter and aperture settings, and soo many modes i still havent gone through them all! camera was only $260


not bad at all man, going to have to look into getting one of those in the future

love the pic with the oil drop in the bowl, fucking sweet looking man. i wish i could make posters out of some of your pics, hahaha


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 24, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Plants look great and that oil even better  I love the big nugs all the way down at the bottom.


yeah thanx gas! , they have shot up in the last week or so, not as dense as the top heavier stuff ofcourse, but when they start to fatten up some more, the rest will be nice and ripe, i backed my UVB lamp off a few hrs, as i think the extra 3 degrees heat it makes is hindering slightly, so i got it going from 12 pm to 5 am, and normal lamp from 6pm to 6am



lordjin said:


>


why thankyou Lordjin she is getting rather large now! having to support the net or my tent will topple over!! freakin out maaaaan!! 



kingsofstate said:


> not bad at all man, going to have to look into getting one of those in the future
> 
> love the pic with the oil drop in the bowl, fucking sweet looking man. i wish i could make posters out of some of your pics, hahaha


send me an e-mail (pm) if u like, i can e-mail u a couple of full size pics, ive got a couple blown up down at rabbit photo  hehe the lady behind the counter must think im a knob if she knows what it is....duh walk in walk out never to be seen again!! these pics blow up real nice, even 12 x 8 inch is perfect


----------



## RL420 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice plant


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 25, 2012)

lol, thanx, short and sweet , here, have a gawk at my cleanest most see through golden yellow batch of Nugget oil, soo so so nice, 1 in the morning and i swear i am still munted....5 hrs later.....might just have a bingle now, i am sooo wasted as is, i just wanna have a toke!! knowin me i'll put another blob on and sleep like a baby.... oh bugger it. here goes.... i just can't stop playing with this shit......so sticky, stringy, thick like tree sap, nearly solid.....


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 25, 2012)

Day 37 flower ..... Fuck this camera is sexy!!!! this is on super fine mode, which limits some options, but makes for some nice pics, let me know if you think they look better......


----------



## macrael (Mar 25, 2012)

sorry haven't been around in a while been preoccupied with work and doing work on some of my cars eats up your time wow anyway's your baby is looking crazy i tried counting the heads and i got around 40 that is sick next time i think i really got to get a 600 this 1k is burning the shit outta my tops although they love the light hoping to get the 8 inch cool tube next week 100 bucks but well worth it here a pic of my things one bhutan thimpu and two jacks which are gettin drowned by the bhutan master lol


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 25, 2012)

that bhutan is an unusual strain! thin leaves like blue dream but thinner! i would guess thats a very long plant to flower !? not much photosynthesis on those leaves!!!

nice work though! pics sidewayz !


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 25, 2012)

Damn man, those pics look super fine!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 25, 2012)

I feel like I'm in Disney world. Beautiful pix. Im jealous of your hash. You're an artist dude, you really are


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 25, 2012)

Man that concentrate looks awesome man, i always love the amber stuff compared to the slime(green tint). And those buds look awesome man keep up the great work.

That camera mode look solid brother.

HP


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 25, 2012)

its a shame the like button is gone. Gotta write some shit to get noticed.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 25, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Damn man, those pics look super fine!


so they do look better!? thanx man, trying my best, the camera is a pinch to use, man technology, i show people the zoom on and they gasp, u can see what u cant with your eyes!! even 400 meteres away!!!



dannyboy602 said:


> I feel like I'm in Disney world. Beautiful pix. Im jealous of your hash. You're an artist dude, you really are


thanx heaps man, i really appreciate a compliment like that! i'm feeling really great about this grow, she is still pumping the resin hardcore, so that hasnt stopped!! and shes getting heavier every hour, i can hear my tent creaking when my fan turns around!! the weight is phenomenal! 



HotPhyre said:


> Man that concentrate looks awesome man, i always love the amber stuff compared to the slime(green tint). And those buds look awesome man keep up the great work.
> 
> That camera mode look solid brother.
> 
> HP


thanx also HP! yeah the yellow oil is another ball park all together, i havent made it like that in a long time, there is an extreme sweet smell to it, and i try to tell people they have to try this way, they will be amazed!!! if u ask me, it looks like the cleanest purest oil that ive ever seen!, a 5ml thick layer is transparent and thick like tree sap, i keep it in the fridge, and when i remove it i have to wait 2 mins to let it get to room temp, or it chips off and i lose chunks!!!  the best oil i have made to date. and i made it in less than 1 hr. 9 grams of bud made .66 of a gram, low yield but the highest purity i can think of making, extremely concentrated, i wake up in a mellow haze not needing a bowl, and sleep like an baby on 1 little pin drop. no more during the day that's for sure!


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 25, 2012)

shrigpiece said:


> its a shame the like button is gone. Gotta write some shit to get noticed.


thanx man!! i have a quick squiz who visits now and then, i do my fair share of visits myself, soo many great growers!!!

too kind


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Mar 25, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Day 37 flower ..... Fuck this camera is sexy!!!! this is on super fine mode, which limits some options, but makes for some nice pics, let me know if you think they look better......


Damn man I'm disappointed in myself that I am not part of this thread! Ha ha that girl looks amazing! + rep and subbed up for the rest of this one. Also what camera do you have? Those pictures are fantastic


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 25, 2012)

lol, bout the 10th time somebody asked that!!! man i must of picked a sweet ass cam!!

samsung WB150f  on full quality mode, pics are large files but worth it if u wanna blow a bic up the size of your bedroom wall lol 



oh shit, thanx by the way ! enjoy the show, shall be an ongoing thread, Jack here/old chool skunk coming up next in tent heaven

stay tuned.....but wait there's still more 

*ps. for the record, i use no magnify lens, this is all true Samsung WB150F pics, cropped and zoomed, using full optical tele-photo macro mode*


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 25, 2012)

here is a couple of flowering mini clones i got off a mate, they were pretty much dead when i got them, but seeing as though i'm a more possitive than negative person, i decided to give these 2 a spot in the backyard to gain some tiny nugs, well, they are around 12-15 inches high, just 1 main on each and a few small nugs, but MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!!! these are absolute killa! wow, they give off the most incredible stench in my yard, they are 5 metres from my back door, and i can smell them when i open up, they are the only 2 out of 6 that are heavily flowering, the other 4 have just started to show pistils.
anyway, these little girls are stinking, and sweatin out amazing amounts of resin!! wow for little mini plants they are the shit for sure!! they pretty much were in flower when i got them, no good leaves on them atall. i left the leaves on, hoping for some sort of mild growth, and gave them a garlic spray, and off they went!!

here they are, sorry bout the pair pic, left it on macro and well its just a shit shot for my liking


----------



## curly604 (Mar 25, 2012)

looking tasty as can be there flowa isnt it weird when plants just grow straight up like that 1 cola , i like it


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 25, 2012)

curly604 said:


> looking tasty as can be there flowa isnt it weird when plants just grow straight up like that 1 cola , i like it


ha yeah man, kinda cute in a glorious sticky way! i knew they were going to do that, have had plenty in the past go straight to flower this time of year, however my strain has bit of a stretch first and during the first couple of weeks of flowering, so my other 4 plants will be nice little mini bushes, each having around 3 heads, ohh except one, i did a drastic top on her, for an experiment, see if i can make a crown on her, (a pinecone shaped bud upside down) topping the plant half way down to allow the bottom branches to come up past the top nodes, kinda fun, having this many females to play with  i'll show my outdoor garden shortly, got 7 plants setup now, gotta mate coming to select 1. and only 1


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 26, 2012)

just made some fresh honey off 1 ounce of quality nugs, some from my 2nd grow, and mostly from my outdoor, oh and i threw a quart of sugar trim in for good measure, same method as before, and i even have all the pics if anyones interested, step by step of how i evaporated it....
let me know


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 26, 2012)

i was curious how many grams of concentrate would u pull off of 1 ounce of bud. I wanna guess like 7 grams of honey, also around in my area everyone seems to call it wax. 

I have experience with 2 ways of doing it, one with o2 and one with butane. im guessing ur using the butane as the machine to use o2 is quite expensive and un practical in residential applications.

also have u tried different types of butane vector 5x seems to get me the best results compared to any other, seems like 3x and 7x doesnt give a good as quality as the 5x filtered butane

Dont mean to be a hound dog asking all these questions but just curious on ur method and want to compare. 

HP


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 26, 2012)

Sweet pics flowa, I was looking into geting a nikon. Not really to sussed up on camaras.
PEACE


----------



## lordjin (Mar 26, 2012)

That looks like some award-winning shit.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 26, 2012)

HotPhyre said:


> i was curious how many grams of concentrate would u pull off of 1 ounce of bud. I wanna guess like 7 grams of honey, also around in my area everyone seems to call it wax.
> 
> I have experience with 2 ways of doing it, one with o2 and one with butane. im guessing ur using the butane as the machine to use o2 is quite expensive and un practical in residential applications.
> 
> ...


wwhhoooahh!! ok, i use diggers shelite, if u give me an hr, i will have a step guide of how i evaporated it!



shrigpiece said:


> Sweet pics flowa, I was looking into geting a nikon. Not really to sussed up on camaras.
> PEACE


actually that camera died  replaced with new and better Samsung WB150F





lordjin said:


> That looks like some award-winning shit.


thanx jin  some wild pics coming up shortly.....


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 26, 2012)

*Ohhh HotPhyre *out of 1 ounce to make this quality without cooking coniminants into it, i get around 2 grams of honey

guide to evaporating Shelite Hash oil to make golden / Amber Glass / Oil

i start with a small jar to begin with, fill it with my pure Nuggets, unchopped, but broken down to small size.....

boil the kettle........get a plastic container/bowl, pour the boiling water in 2 inches deep. get your jar of buds, and your shelite, you want to pour the shelite over the buds into the jar, and just cover them, no need for massive amount, i used about 200ml to do an ounce and a quart of sugar trim. *u must have your water boiled at this stage, but not still boiling.....

then i place my jar with shelite/buds mix, and submerge it in the near boiling water. in just seconds the shelite will bubble furiously!!! i do this for 2 minutes, until the bubbling starts to slow down slightly, and you can start to see a slight yellow colour tint.

*Then i dry the bottom of the jar, and transfer all at once to another empty shelite bottle....so i can then filter at my own pace.....

this is filtering through a simple coffee filter. simple and efective







after 10 minutes in front of a small fan...







after 15......







after 20.....







Now i get the Hair dryer out while there is no more heavy dangerous fumes to ignite..... 5 more minutes and to this....







now its ready to cool, and put in the freezer to cool for a minute.......after a minute or so sometimes a little longer, get it out and scrape what you can out onto the underside of a can, where the final cure will take place....this is what the scrapings look like, the very thin layer across the glass surface freezes solid easily, and can chip off carefully, like glass shards, but it melts quickly, so be quick while its freezing cold......should look like this.....







now comes the fun part. get a small tea light candle.... make sure the flame is tiny, bend a bit of the can so you can hold it with a peg, slowly warm it over the candle about 3 inches above, careful not to over heat, it doesn't take much heat to get bubbling, and get something to stir with, and pop the bubble that appear.....







thanx to my mrs, she helped take some pics while i stirred..... do this for 30 seconds or so, *do not get it smoking!!!! you will burn it and destroy the beautiful smelling terpenes!!! 
*






repeat this stage a few times, bringing to the bubble slightly, then place in the freezer, do this maybe 10 times until the bubbles almost subside completely......it will be ready and should look like this....







and this.......







and this.....







and this.....







and finally this...... 







please don't lose this R.I.U!!!!!





[/IMG]


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 26, 2012)

Nice tutorial. You might have some people asking wtf Shellite is as its an Australian brand name for Naptha not found in the states. In Shellites case sometimes mixed with Hexane and Ethylbenzene. Make sure to purge completely.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 26, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Nice tutorial. You might have some people asking wtf Shellite is as its an Australian brand name for Naptha not found in the states. In Shellites case sometimes mixed with Hexane and Ethylbenzene. Make sure to purge completely.


as to why i heat over a candle several times, when i have it at the stage i want, it is almost a solid, if i put it in the freezer for 5 minutes it becomes like glass, rock solid. 

yes you are correct, it has Hexane, which can be completely evaporated, as long as you heat at the right temp.... u have to cure like i do, or some way like that, or it will still have chemical in it, and u will taste it, that's a must, this is extremely flavoursome Gas  I'm sure you'd give it a go....it is EXACTLY like the resin you get out of a volcano piece (amber coloured glass type resin) smells very similar aswell, so that is a good point to validate, for people still worried. I hear bad bad things with Butane, especially Vector, sucool talks about it in one of his videos how vector butane is the worst , even the most refined.....Shelite is a clean burning fuel that leaves no residue, and i have evaporated a whole bottle to test this theory. yes i wasted a whole bottle to prove to someone. and i'm not doing it again!!!


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 26, 2012)

Not at all trying to bash hexane or naptha, hell half the things we eat here in America are exposed to hexane at some point. Just making sure those that read know to make sure to purge completely  Oil looks amazing. 

I cleaned up that dry ice hash I made with ISO and it turned out dark as fuck. I don't get it...it was pretty light colored hash but all balled up the oil looks pitch black.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 26, 2012)

all good Gas  yeah, i hope people read carefully, most people think its ready after the hair dryer, or even before then!!! u gotta make it sticky, and gloopy.

yeah, i dont get that iso clean up  i would of thought it'd be even cleaner, did you filter it all, if you just blended it together, i would assume that would make it dark, i haven't had good results with ISO, seems to be a very inconsistent product over here, even the 99% isnt 99% atall yeah the iso is, but it has 30% water they dont want you to know about, water in ISO can be a huge problem, and add to contaminants..iso always seems to draw out yucky smelling waxes and sugars and starch and such, it doesn't seem to be clean, and that was even with a quick wash, shelite becomes a good temp extractor because it isnt as strong solvent at lower temps, if you heat it too much while extracting, it will go dark and leech sugars and wax also, alot more yield, but personally i dont like the taste or smell, it smells 'cakey'


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 26, 2012)

Wow ur a Honey mastermind!!!! I love your techniques all though might be to many steps for a simple-tin like myself, ur are a master at it, u know thats some great QUALITY honey for dam sure.

Man...i cant get over it, im hitting on some og kush honey thru my eclipse vape and its not to shabby, 
i got a tooth pulled and only half the doc could remove so im sitting here smoking my brains away with this pain of half a tooth waiting for surgery sometime this week .
Wish u aussie's werent so far way from cali, i would love to share my shit.

HP


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 27, 2012)

lol, thank HP, much appreciated! and yes i agree, i wish Cali was only a drive away.....


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 27, 2012)

*Day 39 Flowering.......Getting there!!!
*


----------



## dubalchemist (Mar 27, 2012)

last picture got me thinking.. fuck 3d movies we need 3d scrog pics on RIU, gorgeous plant.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 27, 2012)

dubalchemist said:


> last picture got me thinking.. fuck 3d movies we need 3d scrog pics on RIU, gorgeous plant.


lol thanx man!! that would be cool, actually you got me thinkin i'm flickin my tv from 2d - 3d for my pics and movies, not true 3d but pretty cool!! man proper 3d big pan around in super macro, that'd be nuts, i love this samsung wb150f even the novie mode has macro mode, deeeeelish


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 27, 2012)

Looking good. How long did you flower for last time?


----------



## kingsofstate (Mar 27, 2012)

speechless


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Mar 27, 2012)

Your plant looks incredible. Is that really just one plant????


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 27, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Looking good. How long did you flower for last time?


got me looking back on my dates now........ok, i believe it was 46-47 days, could of gone a little longer, but it was just growing weird and too solid for my liking, i harvested because i was worried about budrot. I'm thinking i'll reach 50 days, maybe a few more, we'll soon see on her development, things are moving incredibly fast, so i'm keeping a close eye on her. day 40 today  I'm thinking around 10-12 more days, leaves are dying off now, and cloudy trichs appearing 



kingsofstate said:


> speechless


so am i. It's alot of heads!



Green eggs and Pam said:


> Your plant looks incredible. Is that really just one plant????


yeah mate 1 plant  only way i know, kinda easy when you think about it, looking after 1 plant that gets fed automatically 90% oh the heads have their own support with 2 layers of netting. *man this should be in the 'how to grow book' *got bored late last night, decided to take some really nice new macros, playing around with the contrast and saturation on the camera, fun stuff....


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 27, 2012)

1 plant


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 27, 2012)

*Extracting* oil/resin from pure *buds* with *shellite *... some people have asked so here it is













pull the buds apart...








place jar in a container with near boiling water for approx 2 minutes




let it bubble away for that 2 minutes, then transfer unfiltered mix to a bottle








This is where you filter it into your pyrex dish to evaporate with a fan
















this is the stage where i get the hair dryer out








within minutes......then scrape it out onto the underside of a can purge the rest of the chemical out by heating with a small candle underneath, CAREFUL NOT TO BURN!! repeatedly cool in the fridge or freezer, and repeat purging/curing the final product








now you can play with it like a little boy. BUT BE CAREFUL NOT TO SMEAR IT ANYWHERE BUT ON YOUR BOWL!!! YOUR MRS WILL NOT BE HAPPY IF SHE GETS HER SOCK STUCK ON THE KITCHEN FLOOR WITH A GLOOP OF STICKY RESIN. I LEARNT... have fun all and enjoy, and be safe!! NO FLAMES NEAR CHEMICALS OF THIS NATURE! and be sure to purge all remaining shellite before consuming. it will have a magical taste when you have purged correctly, if not it will still smell chemically, keep going


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 28, 2012)

*day 40 Flowering, soooo close, just around the corner!! lots of milky trichs appearing, still more clear being made though, havent seen any amber trichs yet, but fibres are starting to brown up a little now...










































*


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 28, 2012)

Awesome tutorial on the honey extraction, looks yummy and great photos ur plant is really coming along nicely.

HP


----------



## lordjin (Mar 28, 2012)

50 days? And I thought I was insane stopping at 56.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 28, 2012)

HotPhyre said:


> Awesome tutorial on the honey extraction, looks yummy and great photos ur plant is really coming along nicely.
> 
> HP


Cheers HP  whats your thoughts on 10-14 days??



lordjin said:


> 50 days? And I thought I was insane stopping at 56.


lol, ive never gone over 50 days, but my mentor goes 8-9 weeks sometimes to get the extra yield, i couldnt imagine leaving buds this huge any longer, could u imagine the inside if these buds!? sticky, and very little room to breathe, they have a much more different characteristic than your strain while flowering, u can see, even though i barely used PGR's the buds are still very stocky, short and wide, some of them maybe around 10 inches long, i can clearly see some half ounce colas there  I am very proud of myself for strategically placing my 2 nets this grow. It will help my yield immensely.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 28, 2012)

Looks about right to me, i usually just go off the scope ur cloudys are coming in so it might be a little sooner but 10-14 sounds about right.

HP


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 28, 2012)

yeah, i got a scope (30x) i just find it alot easier with the camera, snap, and zoom in  i'm taking a sample head off in a couple of days, should get a good look at whats happeneing anyway, i like a nice 6 week cola, end of week 5 today


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 28, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> yeah, i got a scope (30x) i just find it alot easier with the camera, snap, and zoom in  i'm taking a sample head off in a couple of days, should get a good look at whats happeneing anyway, i like a nice 6 week cola, end of week 5 today


Nice man i can tell what ur trics are threw ur photos so its a good camera for sure!!!

HP


----------



## forgetiwashere (Mar 29, 2012)

hey flowie just fed some grow xl to one of my plants at half strength, just wondering if you went full strength or not?


----------



## lordjin (Mar 29, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> yeah, i got a scope (30x) i just find it alot easier with the camera, snap, and zoom in  i'm taking a sample head off in a couple of days, should get a good look at whats happeneing anyway, i like a nice 6 week cola, end of week 5 today


Looking forward to your report.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 29, 2012)

forgetiwashere said:


> hey flowie just fed some grow xl to one of my plants at half strength, just wondering if you went full strength or not?


You have to use full strength XL or it simply will act as a ph down. and saying that, you must MUST!!!! PH ADJUST, AND WAIT 1 HR BEFORE YOU FEED, and check ph again before you feed, they dont tell you this, because they can't, i know from a source, the idea of XL is it activates the phosphates and turns them into purified phosphates, by purifying, and breaking down unusable salts. u must use full strength, but if you're not sure give me your res size and i'll work it out. i have a 40 litre res, and i used 20ml. exactly .5 per litre be warned, but not alarmed, when you add *XL* i bet u saw the ph change, *it drops dramatically*, and should drop down below 4 for a short while, before it activates the *phosphates*, if you have a airstone, you will see the difference it will make. after an hr or so of mixing in xl the ph will go up slighly, so wait, and *dont* add too much *up*, thinking it needs it. and *while its feeding, monitor ph, before during, and each hour after, as it will change the acidity dramatically!*, but trust me, look at my plant, it wouldnt be like this without it!! so glad i bought 3 bottles of the shit!!! and out of 100ml, i only need 20ml! hope that helps, and if you've already added some, add the rest, and use it for the whole week, but no need to top up imo. if you need to top up, leave it to the last minute, so you can use up all the available *phosphates*. u will see a ridiculous growth spurt in the next few days, keep me informed  i see u on the aussie thread, feel free to post here 



HotPhyre said:


> Nice man i can tell what ur trics are threw ur photos so its a good camera for sure!!!
> 
> HP


lol, thanx man! they do look sexy don't they, who would of thought a compact camera could do such a thing!!??


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 29, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Looking forward to your report.


nice to hear, mr. shortnsweet


----------



## forgetiwashere (Mar 29, 2012)

ah ok cool i did only use half but i can easily add the other half now. i did see the ph drop to 3.4 but i did ph up and yeah i have been monitoring it every hr as i wasnt sure but it seems stable. could be the fact that i am using flora nova in that grow not cyco nutes and the flora nova has awesome ph buffers


----------



## forgetiwashere (Mar 29, 2012)

hey flowie i dont know if you noticed this with yours but the grow xl has only been in my res for 2 or 3 hrs and i have noticed it has supercharged my nute uptake heaps. she has already drank about 4l and dropped my ppms from 1000 down to 750. thats the kind of drop i normally see in a 24 hr period. she isnt showing any signs of stress and ph is perfect if anything she seems to have greened up a little. i almost cant believe what im seeing


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 29, 2012)

forgetiwashere said:


> hey flowie i dont know if you noticed this with yours but the grow xl has only been in my res for 2 or 3 hrs and i have noticed it has supercharged my nute uptake heaps. she has already drank about 4l and dropped my ppms from 1000 down to 750. thats the kind of drop i normally see in a 24 hr period. she isnt showing any signs of stress and ph is perfect if anything she seems to have greened up a little. i almost cant believe what im seeing


lol, u wait  u will use it again and again, as i will.... and yes, it will lower ppms as it purifies the salts, and will concentrate them in a way, make them more pure in a way, i also noticed a massive increase, in everything, stem size, flower sites, twice as many branches atleast! i couldn't believe either!! gotta love it mate


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 29, 2012)

*Update day 41 Flowering  enjoy

FlowaMasta

































*


----------



## curly604 (Mar 29, 2012)

looking real fucking nice flowa , sittin here with a bag from my vape tokin countin the little crystals haha


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 29, 2012)

maaaaate, thanx a tonne!! you make me grab the volcano out, and let some magic happen  those last few shots, really worked for me ey, looks like ice!!!, and it's weird, seeing it under the UVB and HPS, it makes all the trichs glow, and gives the buds, a real bluey tinge, fukin awesome i tell you, this has been my most fun grow yet, just checkin her out, makes me tear up, she is sooo big, soooo much bud, gotta buy a new net to dry my nugs now, this is going to be a big harvest 

35 days veg...... 41 days flower so far!!! that's 76 Days people!! i can't believe it can u??


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 29, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> 35 days veg...... 41 days flower so far!!! that's 76 Days people!! i can't believe it can u??


Psh, I bet they smell like garbage and that looks like glass dust not trichs. Crap bud dude, don't scam yourself.  

But for real, you need your trichs to start growing on top of each other - only way you're going to get more of em.


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 29, 2012)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to flowamasta again.

**weeping*


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 29, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Psh, I bet they smell like garbage and that looks like glass dust not trichs. Crap bud dude, don't scam yourself.
> 
> But for real, you need your trichs to start growing on top of each other - only way you're going to get more of em.


HA LOL! crackup  it is getting rather sticky, haha i actually tried to bend a few heads this way and that way last night and had 0 luck, not to matter, i got that much netting in there , those buds aren't going anywhere! bit of a mess really, i got heads criss crossing, growing around the net, man it going to be an insane harvest, no bongs on that night, just snip snippety snip! freakin out man, i havent had it this sticky before!! and yeah its still very dense, but kinda has a sponginess feel to them,, ohh not really, but they aren't like solid rocks like last time, it seems though this plant has listened to me this time, DOWN BITCH! considering this is the same strain i have always been growing, it has produced entirely different results according to temperature, and growing outside in soil/perlite, so many variables, so many differences in the look of the buds in all my grows, yet, they are the same strain. fukin weird or what!!?? this grow is looking the best to my eyes, gleaming with resin, and all the tippy leaves are twisting and curling with heavy resin on them, every head is falling over, i worked out roughly if i get even 7 grams off each head i will harvest over 400 grams, and i can see alot off heads being well over 7!! wider than a coffee mug  what the hell happened!!




mellokitty said:


> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to flowamasta again.
> 
> **weeping*


why thankyou kitty  you have been quiet around ere, i thought i was lost for words, but check out all that [email protected][email protected] 

exciting times


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 30, 2012)

DAy 42 just a couple of pics today


----------



## Cococola36 (Mar 30, 2012)

Thats looking awesome bro, im 12 days into flower with a plant trained similar to the style of yours how exactly should i set up my net to increase yield?


----------



## Cococola36 (Mar 30, 2012)

here is a pic


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 30, 2012)

if you aren't using pgr's u will get more stretch than me, but it is still possible, u will need to continue training and scrogging through the net during the first stage of flower stretch, then as they get their final position, criss cross branches as much as you can, it helps with supporting each other in the end, aswell of the net, fukin pain in the ass at harvest time, but worth it for the extra support, if it looks messy before you flower, dont worry, the plant will try to even itself out, and distribute growth accordingly.


----------



## Cococola36 (Mar 30, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> if you aren't using pgr's u will get more stretch than me, but it is still possible, u will need to continue training and scrogging through the net during the first stage of flower stretch, then as they get their final position, criss cross branches as much as you can, it helps with supporting each other in the end, aswell of the net, fukin pain in the ass at harvest time, but worth it for the extra support, if it looks messy before you flower, dont worry, the plant will try to even itself out, and distribute growth accordingly.


Thanks man, I actually did use a pgr but already flushed it out as its only 12 days into flower and helped with speeding up the flower sites, and stopped stretching so far anyways


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 30, 2012)

ahhh good to hear man, i'll check your thread 2moz, im fukd just blipped sum yellow honey,and everything is going slowmode now. nite m8 3am


----------



## jdmlove (Mar 30, 2012)

+rep flomas tr a gott dammm thats a big o'l bitch great job keep up the good work sub'd


----------



## ^Slanty (Mar 30, 2012)

+rep once again! Looking "swell"! 

Here are some of the latest of my GHS Bubba Kush.... turning more purple by the day....
View attachment 2098428View attachment 2098429View attachment 2098430

ps. waiting to buy one of those WB150f cameras. They aren't even availible here yet! 
Best I could get was last years WB210 on sale for $199 and it only has a 12x optical lens... BOO


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 30, 2012)

You should never tell people when you're asleep... I snuck in and toilet papered some of your calyxes! Mwahhahahaha!!! It's micro tp so good luck on finding it.


----------



## ^Slanty (Mar 30, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> You should never tell people when you're asleep... I snuck in and toilet papered some of your calyxes! Mwahhahahaha!!! It's micro tp so good luck on finding it.



ROFLMAO! Somebody got stoned and was bored!


----------



## itsallinthewrist (Mar 30, 2012)

frosty looking buds mini clones r whats up


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 30, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> +rep once again! Looking "swell"!
> 
> Here are some of the latest of my GHS Bubba Kush.... turning more purple by the day....
> View attachment 2098428View attachment 2098429View attachment 2098430
> ...


slanty! those are some god damn sexy plants!!! my cam would sooo make them justice!! incredible colours mate rep+ if i can again!

no shit, i dream of getting a strain that produces exotic tropical colours, thats nuts, id pay big bux for stuff like that, i'm a connoisseur!!



Gastanker said:


> You should never tell people when you're asleep... I snuck in and toilet papered some of your calyxes! Mwahhahahaha!!! It's micro tp so good luck on finding it.


lol gas! u legend, u went to a fair amount of trouble for that , you zoomed in and and all to do that didn't you  nice effort 10 stars for creativity **********

rekon the UVB lamp doing something??


----------



## roachclip420 (Mar 30, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> You should never tell people when you're asleep... I snuck in and toilet papered some of your calyxes! Mwahhahahaha!!! It's micro tp so good luck on finding it.


GENIUS!

ahaha. Next week is gonna be a good one flow! How does it smell? You gonna be running the same cut as your outdoor clones next?


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 31, 2012)

no, i'll be running a new jack/skunk x will be deeelish


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 31, 2012)

day 43 flowering, and i've been a busy boy, besides my plant going mental, and swelling like a pregnant teenager......my little sample nug is almost dry, will be ready for me and my mrs to smoke in the morning, twas only a small thumb size nug, took about 5 days to dry, and it's sooo smelly, soo different from my usual strain, it was off 1 of my 2 small budding clones i was given by a mate, they almost died, had barely any leaves, i wasn't expecting anything like this!!!

oh, went fishin caught a couple of big blue crabs.....these are in a 5 gal bucket if your wondering on size. big enough for me not to put my hands near anyway!


----------



## jsamuel24 (Mar 31, 2012)

+1 rep and subed. Excelent Journal.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 31, 2012)

thanx mate  getting close now, within a couple of weeks


----------



## kingsofstate (Mar 31, 2012)

now you have the smoke, and the munchies covered!


----------



## curly604 (Mar 31, 2012)

the garden is looking great flow as per usual  only another week or two for ya now eh .... i cant wait to see how things turn out , those a couple beauty crabs man bit different looking than the ones we got here in canada but i bet they are tasty none the less


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 31, 2012)

The plant look great but the foodie in me is more jealous of the crabs. God damn I miss living on the coast.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 31, 2012)

kingsofstate said:


> now you have the smoke, and the munchies covered!


'like' u bet mate!! deeelish, i ate both 1 sitting. silly me cooked em both at the same time. but i managed....i fukin destroyed them, in a human way ofcourse!



curly604 said:


> the garden is looking great flow as per usual  only another week or two for ya now eh .... i cant wait to see how things turn out , those a couple beauty crabs man bit different looking than the ones we got here in canada but i bet they are tasty none the less


thanx mate! yeah i'm looking at my days, and anywhere around the 7-10 days will be fine, i want to start my Jack/skunk clone straight away. straight off my mentor, so should be a mental as clone, we both get really good results. and as for those crabs, they gave me the chills man, ive cooked fish and all that before, but never a crab, had a mate help me, i couldn't for the life of me dunk them in boiling water, but after my mate had a few beers in him (14) he was stickin his fingers in there teasing them, gettin nipped thinkin he was a tough guy. not my kinda fun...got them cooked and after all that my mate says i'm not eatin that fuk that. so i did. i treated as i did crayfish. not as nice i think i made my own crayfish sauce with mayo, paprica and tobasco sauce that made it more pleasant.



Gastanker said:


> The plant look great but the foodie in me is more jealous of the crabs. God damn I miss living on the coast.


lol, 15 minute drive mate, sorry bout that! and always room on the jetty


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 1, 2012)

day 44 flowering..... and wow, she is still producing trichomes, soo much in fact that this is my best grow yet!!!!! sooo sticky, this is ridiculous, i was not expecting this kind of turn over and quality, wow, i pat my own back on this one


----------



## forgetiwashere (Apr 1, 2012)

once again looking top notch mate


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 1, 2012)

forgetiwashere said:


> once again looking top notch mate


thanx man, id say at this rate about 7 days! its going hard as!


----------



## curly604 (Apr 1, 2012)

damn man look at those colours fucking amazing man , had me thinkin when you said you dont often go over the 50 day mark in flowering .... fuckin hell i wish i could get away with that shit shortest strain ive heard of around my parts is 60 days and i find most of my plants take 8-9 weeks at least and your strain looks to have a fair amount of sativa mix in it ...... lucky basdtard you  haha keep up the good work man


----------



## jsamuel24 (Apr 1, 2012)

Loving the pics and just dreaming of being able to get my grow to look like that one day.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 1, 2012)

curly604 said:


> damn man look at those colours fucking amazing man , had me thinkin when you said you dont often go over the 50 day mark in flowering .... fuckin hell i wish i could get away with that shit shortest strain ive heard of around my parts is 60 days and i find most of my plants take 8-9 weeks at least and your strain looks to have a fair amount of sativa mix in it ...... lucky basdtard you  haha keep up the good work man


Thanx man! so it is day 45 today, i won't be going ANY longer than day 52, which i think by the looks of things, will be plenty long enough for all my big stuff up top, the smaller stuff will go into making hash or whatever, maybe some cookies or something, see what happens 
You say there is alot of sativa in the mix? could this be why it has such a strong body stone as well as your head feeling so melted at the same time?? and it seems to grow very different outside than it does inside, more skinny leaves outside, my indoor plant has some very large fan leaves under the canopy, about the size of a stretched out hand, and they seem to be very indica, broad wide thick leaves. i'm having lots of fun with this grow anyway!! my stickiest plant yet for sure, i just hate sticking my hands in there!!! and thats rare i tell you



jsamuel24 said:


> Loving the pics and just dreaming of being able to get my grow to look like that one day.


just follow my grow journal mate, its as easy as this. this is simply my 3rd indoor grow. i figured i do it properly or not at all. and getting better and learning more each time i step in the growroom, just watching plants every day tells you alot about their health and vigor, they tell you when they want food, picture a unhappy hungry plant being wilted or maybe not enough light, give it what it wants and a happy plant you shall see


----------



## jsamuel24 (Apr 1, 2012)

> just follow my grow journal mate, its as easy as this. this is simply my 3rd indoor grow. i figured i do it properly or not at all. and getting better and learning more each time i step in the growroom, just watching plants every day tells you alot about their health and vigor, they tell you when they want food, picture a unhappy hungry plant being wilted or maybe not enough light, give it what it wants and a happy plant you shall see


I have been following it and lovin it. I doubt i will be getting close to what you do since I am in soil and I prolly will stay in soil for the next year or so. No money to start setting up the hydro setup yet. Would love for you to pop by my journal as I start it if you would. Would love your imput. Thanks again and cheers.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 1, 2012)

jsamuel24 said:


> I have been following it and lovin it. I doubt i will be getting close to what you do since I am in soil and I prolly will stay in soil for the next year or so. No money to start setting up the hydro setup yet. Would love for you to pop by my journal as I start it if you would. Would love your imput. Thanks again and cheers.


will pop over after this mate  and also, if you already have a light, filter and whatnot, the budget can be fairly minimal to start with, around $200 will get you a res, pump, airstone, feed ring, and 2 hemp buckets, a couple of timers, its all very basic stuff. it is totally worth it, soil imo just has to many risks, and no where near the growth rate that i need. i cant veg for any longer than 35-40 days depending on how well i timed the inspection  my first gro i actually manually fed my girl for the first 3 weeks, as i didnt have a pump, but quickly learned that the perlite dries quickly, and needed regular feeds all day

cheers man, keep it up


----------



## jsamuel24 (Apr 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> will pop over after this mate  and also, if you already have a light, filter and whatnot, the budget can be fairly minimal to start with, around $200 will get you a res, pump, airstone, feed ring, and 2 hemp buckets, a couple of timers, its all very basic stuff. it is totally worth it, soil imo just has to many risks, and no where near the growth rate that i need. i cant veg for any longer than 35-40 days depending on how well i timed the inspection  my first gro i actually manually fed my girl for the first 3 weeks, as i didnt have a pump, but quickly learned that the perlite dries quickly, and needed regular feeds all day
> 
> cheers man, keep it up


Well if things go well tuesday with my interview at Apple, then I should be able to switch to hydro in about a month or two. Veg times dont really consern me that much since I own my house and I dont have to worry about turning quickly. Right now I am just trying to become self suffecient for my own needs so I dont have to go to the Dispensaries all the time and spend more then I would in nutes soil seeds ect. Thanks for poping over and looking and when I finaly am working again and can start working on a hydro project you can bet I will be contacting you for some help setting it up. I know I could go into my hydro store and pick up a system, but I am a more DIY type person, would much rather be hands on then buy something if that makes sence.

Cheers


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 1, 2012)

jsamuel24 said:


> Well if things go well tuesday with my interview at Apple, then I should be able to switch to hydro in about a month or two. Veg times dont really consern me that much since I own my house and I dont have to worry about turning quickly. Right now I am just trying to become self suffecient for my own needs so I dont have to go to the Dispensaries all the time and spend more then I would in nutes soil seeds ect. Thanks for poping over and looking and when I finaly am working again and can start working on a hydro project you can bet I will be contacting you for some help setting it up. I know I could go into my hydro store and pick up a system, but I am a more DIY type person, would much rather be hands on then buy something if that makes sence.
> 
> Cheers


as am i my friend, i bought evereything at bunnings, and only needed a drill  everything at bunnings!! soo cheap...i bet you'd love to turn over a lb in 3 months yeah 
i never buy anyting from a hydro store, they are watched like hawks ok for bikies and that, cops dont bother them soo much, but a neat young bloke goin into a hydro store they gonna follow u home i bet...not good shops....


----------



## lordjin (Apr 1, 2012)

Brutal, Juice... Brutal.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 1, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Brutal, Juice... Brutal.


cheers jin'! had to take some light off pics, damn this camera is sexy! works under all conditions!! bloody things has infra-red so it can see in the dark then the flash goes off and takes a perfect pic!! man check these colours out!!

*&#8203;day 45...*


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 1, 2012)

What beautiful browning hairs I'm starting to see. Definitely getting ready fast.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 1, 2012)

nearly sample time!! i was thinking of chopin a head off..... what do u think?


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 1, 2012)

Looks a tad bit early. ...but I always chop early so what does that really matter


----------



## morfin56 (Apr 1, 2012)

DAMN! 
That is some beautiful bud!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 1, 2012)

yeah, i dont mind an earlier nug or 2, i'd just like to see if i got any bud rot, cause some of these are wider than coffee mugs and very heavy and dense, i'm getting eager to check atleast, i would chop a head down and see inside, if someone else thinks thats a good idea, i'll do it tonight.

the last thing i need is rotten buds


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 1, 2012)

If there is any chance of bud rot I'd definitely recommend sacrificing one. Booooooo budrot! Large single nugs in general kind of scare me. I'm much more comfortable with many smaller nugs than just a few large ones primarily due to BR. My friend once showed me a nug of big bud that was larger than his calf and he's a 240lb kick boxer so the thing was like three times the size of my forearm, dry... I was blown away; Not so much that someone could grow such a large cola but that someone could do it without the entire inside just being mush. 

Large buds outdoors just screams at me "BUD ROT!!!! CATERPILLARS!!!!".


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 1, 2012)

on that note, ones coming off tonight, i shall chop her down off the main stem and show some inside pics. i may do it shortly. actually what the hell. i've got over a lb there for sure. u will see some pics shortly. no risk for me. the biggest nug coming off now give me half hr


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 1, 2012)

first inside look at the first chopped nug!! 'just a sample!!' have decided 1 more week will be completely safe, no seeds in sight atall!  frosty as fuck on the inside  so sticky in fact that it stuck the scissors together!!! grrrrrr looks fine as, happy grower indeed, there is 62 grams wet here sorry couldnt get perfect pics, i was all sticky as. couldn't be happier, it will chunk up very quickly in this last week these small sections were already solid and grimy  ooooohhhh yeah fuk yeah









check this sweet inside shot, healthy as!!!


----------



## jsamuel24 (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow very very nice


----------



## lordjin (Apr 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> cheers jin'! had to take some light off pics, damn this camera is sexy! works under all conditions!! bloody things has infra-red so it can see in the dark then the flash goes off and takes a perfect pic!! man check these colours out!!
> 
> *&#8203;day 45...*


Jin doesn't need that camera right now... he can hold off... see? Look....

Wish I could bud swap with ya, Partner.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 1, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Jin doesn't need that camera right now... he can hold off... see? Look....
> 
> Wish I could bud swap with ya, Partner.


so do i mate  soo glad there is no bud rot!! not as dense as my last grow, but have soo much more bud, it will be a sweet and sticky harvest for sure!!


----------



## brandon727272 (Apr 1, 2012)

That's some fire! What strain is it (sorry it's definitely posted somewhere lol)?


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 1, 2012)

sorry man, i'm trying to find out, but won't know for sure, it is most likely a cross, but she is beautiful ain't she!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey Flow,

Great pictures! I love your new camera, I think it is time for me to upgrade. Those macros are insane! Oh and that plant thing is pretty cool.

Just kidding hehe - I am so happy there is no rot. Did you have any bug problems with the outdoor grow?

Man you are going to have some serious smoke.

I cant wait till I get to that point.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 2, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey Flow,
> 
> Great pictures! I love your new camera, I think it is time for me to upgrade. Those macros are insane! Oh and that plant thing is pretty cool.
> 
> ...


welcome Mo  good to see you here! thanx for the compliments, macros come easy with this camera, they really do...

my outdoor plants do get a few red spotted mites here and there, they are leaf miners and dont make furious webs, also get white flies here and there, usually all the time, the trick is to control their population, not rid of them, they will always be around, so i use pyrethrum with garlic spray, it never burns the leaves, leaves little residue which can be easily washed off. bugs are always an issue with outdoor buds, especially really resinous ones like my recent outdoor clones, i'm always picking dead flying insects from the resin, they fly in, and get stuck in the resin. and die, i try my best to pick through it. but you get that. never a real issue when it's my personal, i'm very thorough....


----------



## Mohican (Apr 2, 2012)

Did you see the picture of my outdoor with the budworm in the shot? I pulled over 200 of those little bastards out of my buds. It made me so mad to tear up all of my buds to check for bugs. That is why I am trying the indoor method this time and LJ has been a big help. I did a res change today and I lowered the ppms to 350 to see if the nutes were causing the leaf curl. 

I am looking forward to the smoke report. What does that sticky clipping smell like? Did you take a hit of scissor hash?


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 2, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Did you see the picture of my outdoor with the budworm in the shot? I pulled over 200 of those little bastards out of my buds. It made me so mad to tear up all of my buds to check for bugs. That is why I am trying the indoor method this time and LJ has been a big help. I did a res change today and I lowered the ppms to 350 to see if the nutes were causing the leaf curl.
> 
> I am looking forward to the smoke report. What does that sticky clipping smell like? Did you take a hit of scissor hash?


wow 350 ppm sounds very low, i doubt that is the cause, you got a fan on her yet?? that is a must....

didnt get enough scrapings off that 1 head, there was really very little to chop off  a few fans and some minor sugar leaves , it stuck the scissors together though!! the clipping smells very fresh  very pungent sort of sickly smell to it! can taste the smell you know what i mean......


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 2, 2012)

bud rot trivia -- once you know what to sniff for, you'll SMELL it before it becomes visual. 

i'm loving that foxtailing -- reminds me of a hashplant pheno i used to work with.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 2, 2012)

> wow 350 ppm sounds very low, i doubt that is the cause, you got a fan on her yet?? that is a must....


The ppm were at 1100 before the change! Oh and yes I do have a fan on her, it has been there since day one. It is just hard to find a good location and setting that is not too strong or too weak.

Mo


----------



## ^Slanty (Apr 2, 2012)

Mohican said:


> The ppm were at 1100 before the change! Oh and yes I do have a fan on her, it has been there since day one. It is just hard to find a good location and setting that is not too strong or too weak.
> 
> Mo


1100 Wowsers! You should be ok with 500-600 range if you have some decent roots down below now. 350 is a bit low for that size of plant.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 2, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> bud rot trivia -- once you know what to sniff for, you'll SMELL it before it becomes visual.
> 
> i'm loving that foxtailing -- reminds me of a hashplant pheno i used to work with.


thanx kitty, i'm happy with her progress, i may go 10 days, lol its funny to watch people give you a time frame when to pick  it just shows the majority of erbs out there is bound to be all different , no matter if the same strain or such, soo many variables i'm seeing that can change the overall look of the product, a small drying sample that i have looks completely different from my last 2 grows, and twice as frosty, i can clearly see the crystals from a distance, very skunky texture this time round 

i can state now, that i am 100% happy with this grow, and i can't believe it's gone soo well considering the warm summer heat.....

you like my foxtails  my better half loves them too, and she understands how quickly these have all swollen up, she's often in there checking out our fine beasty girl, smelling her  we both can't believe how quickly she has fattened up, and maturing at an incredible rate, the smells are just amazing, soo hard to describe, its such a strong smell, almost a lavender smell !!?? soo unusual, but the resin is just amazing this round, my stickiest yet, just gets everywhere, and they are slimy to touch, and leaves shiny resin all over your fingertips from touching! just ridiculous. what have i done.......?? i thought my first was greasy, but this is insane


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 2, 2012)

Mohican said:


> The ppm were at 1100 before the change! Oh and yes I do have a fan on her, it has been there since day one. It is just hard to find a good location and setting that is not too strong or too weak.
> 
> Mo


i think jin' would have a better opinion  sorry mo, i'm trying to help i really am, in my opinion, your plant is more mature than you think, just because she's had a slow start, and taken a long time to get her that big, i believe she could handle a decent feed regime....certain nutrients are high level ppm to start with, i know that when cyco is mixed to full strength it is always over 1000 ppm, but remembering that not all of that is unusable salts, some will break down and turn into food, i just think with the added stress that she has gone under, she is finding it hard to uptake the nutriens, but she is only going up from here, the plant is starting to self sustain, and her leaves will start to show problems earlier. you will know if you've given her too much food, she will perk right up, and the tips will point straight up, find that balance and you will be fine, maybe bring food up to around 600-700, see her reaction, thats not enough to do damage, and will give you an idea, under the light for 3hrs on that ppm will show you results, if you arent seeing results in that time, then up the food...... my opinion, this is different to my hydro, so maybe ask jin, see if he agrees


----------



## ^Slanty (Apr 2, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i think jin' would have a better opinion  sorry mo, i'm trying to help i really am, in my opinion, your plant is more mature than you think, just because she's had a slow start, and taken a long time to get her that big, i believe she could handle a decent feed regime....certain nutrients are high level ppm to start with, i know that when cyco is mixed to full strength it is always over 1000 ppm, but remembering that not all of that is unusable salts, some will break down and turn into food, i just think with the added stress that she has gone under, she is finding it hard to uptake the nutriens, but she is only going up from here, the plant is starting to self sustain, and her leaves will start to show problems earlier. you will know if you've given her too much food, she will perk right up, and the tips will point straight up, find that balance and you will be fine, maybe bring food up to around 600-700, see her reaction, thats not enough to do damage, and will give you an idea, under the light for 3hrs on that ppm will show you results, if you arent seeing results in that time, then up the food...... my opinion, this is different to my hydro, so maybe ask jin, see if he agrees


Guess what I say don't matter much...... however, it was very similar to what Mr. Flowamasta has suggested.


----------



## jsamuel24 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey Flow, have a quick question and feel free to laugh at me, but on my Scrog it is getting a bit full and I would like to tie down at least one more time. Think it would hurt anything if I incorperated some pipe cleaners to the plumb line and did a bit of LST above the scrog instead of trying to weave through the line and stems and what not that are just under it. Thanks for the help.

Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks Slanty and Flow! I have been studying Scottyballs Scrog grow and he is getting great results with lower ppm levels and Jin has been using lower levels also. And like you said, I will see if there is a problem pretty quickly and I can up the levels if I need to.

Seed porn:

Holy Smoke Mulanje and Malawi:


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 2, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Guess what I say don't matter much...... however, it was very similar to what Mr. Flowamasta has suggested.


sorry slanty!! i sped through without seeing your post.... your opinion does matter!! look at your gorgeous plants!! man, you're in another class all together my friend 

i wish i was growing your purp in my scrogg  you have a gift, not just the strain mate


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 2, 2012)

thanx for that Mo  have thought about getting seeds, maybe one day i will venture in that direction, and then clone from them, for now, i'll stick with fast cloning, however, love popping seeds and seeing them grow, always a pleasure to watch at their pace...i recently popped 1 seed from a 10yr old bagseed, it turned hermie after 1 month, so i gave it to the chickens, i have had good results in the past growing seeds in my mums backyard in the ol' days and popping them on the shed roof to get full sun, they all flowered out and i had a blast!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 2, 2012)

When did you start? I was just a kid back in the 70s.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 2, 2012)

hehe, i started when i was about 15, my father introduced me to lifes green wonder, and i pinched some of his one day, and made myself a pipe out of a hammer handle, and then went and showed my mates, it went from there!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 2, 2012)

I had a mate that turned me on when I was 13. We laughed our asses off. Two months later I was on Maui smoking the Wowie with my Father. I quit when I had kids but now they are all grown up and I have a perscription. I love to grow these plants, especially with all the various strains to choose from here in CA.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 2, 2012)

yes, you are very very lucky


----------



## Mohican (Apr 2, 2012)

I would trade it all to live in OZ!


----------



## ^Slanty (Apr 2, 2012)

Canada ain't too bad either, EH!


----------



## curly604 (Apr 2, 2012)

wooot woot another thumbs up for canada


----------



## Buck123 (Apr 2, 2012)

how would i go applying for residency in canada as a tradesperson?


----------



## curly604 (Apr 2, 2012)

its not that hard at all , type in canadian work visa for americans in google apply for that then once your here you can apply for citizenship or long term residency


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 3, 2012)

bit of outdoor bud porn for you guys, this is the amster gold clones i got off a mate, good thing i saved them or what!? i havent seen resin like this before. and they are starting to amber out now, but i'm leaving 1 to go longer, 1 early, 1 late, early for mrs, late for me 

looks about 7 grams on each roughly, maybe a little more, they are mighty solid!

let me know what you guys think!!!??


----------



## Mohican (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi Flow - That cola is amazing! Do you grow other plants like vegetables and fruit?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 3, 2012)

My wife is Canadian and we may go back there some day. BC if I get my way hehe.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 3, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hi Flow - That cola is amazing! Do you grow other plants like vegetables and fruit?


u bet we do  i'll take some pics next time, our garden is very very healthy


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 3, 2012)

this little dude was hangin out on my outdoor clones.....

they are about 2 weeks into flower, and already making resin


----------



## jsamuel24 (Apr 3, 2012)

Looking really good flow.


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Apr 3, 2012)

Awesome journal man, I just read through it all after taking some rips.  You have what seems like a natural talent. What an amazing spread. Will be anxious to see what it turns out in all. I have a 4x4 tent that I would like to some day do something similar to this. Definitely a great read. I also hope to try the tutorial you posted as well. Its always nice to pickup on new methods. 

F2H


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 3, 2012)

jsamuel24 said:


> Looking really good flow.





Favre2Harvin said:


> Awesome journal man, I just read through it all after taking some rips.  You have what seems like a natural talent. What an amazing spread. Will be anxious to see what it turns out in all. I have a 4x4 tent that I would like to some day do something similar to this. Definitely a great read. I also hope to try the tutorial you posted as well. Its always nice to pickup on new methods.
> 
> F2H


cheers guys  i try to put on a good show  i feel like shit tonight, some crappy bug it seems, my hands are so sweaty and shit, so an update tomorrow night for my indoor, i had a look, everything is going spectacular, and i couldn't ask for anything better at this point.

nice to have you ere' F2H, you came in at a great time in the grow! just finishing up i will continue this grow with 1 more nutrient change on thursday night, and will gradually work down from that until a final flush with florakleen.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 3, 2012)

I like the color scheme and patterns of your lady bug more than mine  Oh how Australia has some crazy animals.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 3, 2012)

awesome lady bug man great quality pics


----------



## Mohican (Apr 3, 2012)

Take some zinc (ZICAM) it really works!


----------



## lordjin (Apr 3, 2012)

Mohican said:


> My wife is Canadian and we may go back there some day. BC if I get my way hehe.


Some of my favorite Canadians:
























Oh, and Mellokitty is my NUMBER ONE FAVORITE Canadian.






This 3 foot x 5 foot *Canadian Marijuana Flag* is perfect for both indoor and outdoor use and is a great choice for home, school, holiday or promotional projects.

The lightweight polyester 3' x 5' Canadian Marijuana Flag will fly in the slightest breeze and is finished with a strong header and brass grommets.

Because they are so inexpensive, our Marijuana Flags can be easily replaced when worn or soiled.

Stock up with several Canadian Marijuana Flags at our low discount prices and always have a fresh, clean flag that you can be proud to fly!


----------



## inhaleindica (Apr 3, 2012)

Looking great! Damn! I am gone for a few days and is see a huge transformation already. I want some of that shit. Kudos!!!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey Flow - Here is my girl today:







No fairladies 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 3, 2012)

please have a listen to this dubstep  voscilate by roksonix, but please turn the bass up !!!

[video=youtube;T3i3a1CuiyQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3i3a1CuiyQ&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]




Gastanker said:


> I like the color scheme and patterns of your lady bug more than mine  Oh how Australia has some crazy animals.


hehe, thanx gas!! i still think your cam takes better closups, sharper than mine!



HotPhyre said:


> awesome lady bug man great quality pics


good company for the plants  thanx, i'm working on my photography side of things, i find it very addictive.


Mohican said:


> Take some zinc (ZICAM) it really works!





inhaleindica said:


> Looking great! Damn! I am gone for a few days and is see a huge transformation already. I want some of that shit. Kudos!!!


Thanx indica! i think she'll finish alot quicker than most people think, this strain is meant to be a quick finisher, just the last bit of swelling to go, my sample nug is getting dryer, (a small nug fro the bottom) taken about 5 days ago, and you know how the tip bit always gets dry first, well i got out of a lazy ass bath this morning, and decided to rip into the tip of it, smoked up thick and smooth, and amazing taste!!! what the !? not even cured, taste great, and boy, i'm sitting here, and i'm soo fukin whoopped right now, i'm shocked...i cant wait for the rest!!!, i can safely say, the grow has turned out magic.....soo so good, i'm sorry to sound big-headed, but this shit rocks i feel like a drunk zombie!!



Mohican said:


> Hey Flow - Here is my girl today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good Mo  she's whispering in my ear.....' feed me baby ....feeed me ' she's coming on strong now, the roots must be establishing themselves nicely, i don't think you have to worry about being male, i've seen ALOT slower starts than that!, beautiful defined leaves, straight out sativa obviously!

keep it up Mo' like i said , let me know what a tickle off food does  good to see you sorted out the wind burn, that can be prevented with an oscillating fan, so it does give the plant some rest for evaporation, and retention...


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 4, 2012)

*Update time, having a little play around with the camera settings, it seems the more milky the trichs become the more flash gets reflected back... just changed a few maunual settings around, set colour temp to natural, high flash sensitivity, iso = 80, and a couple of other things, hope it looks ok  i still feel shithouse, just making the most of it, couldn't let you guys go another night without an update!

day 47, after flipping the lights!!! FlowaMasta







































*


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 4, 2012)

Dang broham lookin' danky. You easily got a good 3 q zipper off that one cola already. Is that ww x bid bud?


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 4, 2012)

funny you should say that man, yo are the 2nd to say it's a white widow x big bid, and i really dont know, it is looking rather sativerish isnt it!!!??? not like my last grow of the same strain, i'm thinking its a good mix of the 2, and it goes either way  and sometimes gets confused like now, and grows foxtails all over the shot!!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 4, 2012)

Man Flow - Look at that happy forest!

I cannot imagine what it is like to stick your head in that tent and inhale the sweet perfume of those flowers.

Please take some zinc - you will be amazed at how much faster you get better. Before anibiotics were invented they used zinc to heal people - that is how good it is!

Get well soon!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## RL420 (Apr 4, 2012)

Bro, those look identical to my ww x bb, actually, even nicer!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 4, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Man Flow - Look at that happy forest!
> 
> I cannot imagine what it is like to stick your head in that tent and inhale the sweet perfume of those flowers.
> 
> ...


lol, thanks mo  feeling slightly better this morning, was able to pull an entire bong  my nose is stinging like a bitch though....

i will keep that zinc idea with me thanx for that!

sticking my head in my tent is amazing at this stage, i'd say it's going through it's last stage of development now, and the terpene glands are workin overtime, that must be why i smell more carbon from the filter in the room, inside the tent it smells like a skunk nest! especially with the light on while she's sweating out, very heavy odor!!
she;s got some funny characteristics for a plant for sure!! loving these new foxtails!! make my buds look mental!!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 4, 2012)

RL420 said:


> Bro, those look identical to my ww x bb, actually, even nicer!


feel free to post a comparison shot!!!  i'd love to see something similar! this is doing what my first grow did, and explode at all the bud tips! wild stuff if you ask me


----------



## AKBud (Apr 4, 2012)

Bravo, Flowa

Reps coming, sick lookin'!


----------



## ^Slanty (Apr 4, 2012)

Give me another year or two, and I can send you one incredible present! 

edit: "cannot give more REP to this nub"

Forum is broken...  MORE MORE MORE REP!

PS>>>>> FIX THE FUCKING _*LIKE*_ BUTTON!!!!!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 4, 2012)

AKBud said:


> Bravo, Flowa
> 
> Reps coming, sick lookin'!


thanx man!! getting soo close it's not funny, and i just got a letter for an inspection  for the 10th!!!!!??? they backed it up from the 20th, i rang and said it wasn't enough notice, waiting to hear back, otherwise i have to flush now, and chop in a day or 2, scary shit.......they cant give 5 days notice, has to be 7-14 days


^Slanty said:


> Give me another year or two, and I can send you one incredible present!
> 
> edit: "cannot give more REP to this nub"
> 
> ...


lol thanx again man!!! sweeeeet, update tonight


----------



## lordjin (Apr 4, 2012)

That looks fukking I N S A N E.


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 4, 2012)

Defo a hybrid which ww x bb is, along with very similar growth and bud formation. Never grown the strain..so what do I know 

Bummer on the early inspection...hope they give you at least a couple more days.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 5, 2012)

*ohh i got it right mate, right as i'm gonna get it  could i ask for better?? 

Day 48 Flowering this Beast!!
*
oh on that note!, I rang about my inspection, and got it moved to the 20th  yay i get to finish when i want!
now is that sexy news or isn't it!!! noones gonna blow my buzz! not even a little worm!!!!
and no, these aren't re-post pics, they are infact newly updated fresh pics, direct off my camera, i didnt even leave the tent to upload these to photobucket!!!, thanx 'smart camera' worked out this wi-fi stuff!!!















































just like a sugared doughnut!!!


----------



## [420]Haze (Apr 5, 2012)

hey flowa, hahahaha, nice man, i said earlier in your thread, cyco, fkn love how it packs on the density and swells in the last 2 wks, your getting the growth on top of growth, thank you PGR's, fkn epic man, champion.
Bit of a update for you, i lost the Querkle x SnoDawg BX ( it was tester from a breeder, "tester" being the key word here, unstable genetics from the one pheno that i kept and started to grow out ), however, i quickly replaced it with a fem Wappa from Paradise that i had topped, it blew up it no time, its still not the same size as the others, but she blasted along quickly and closed the gap between them very fast.
This is 3/4 into Wk 1 flowering, 4.5 wk veg, i may need to use a PGR that stops vertical growth, i can get it in small single doses, its a product called u-turn, once you flush it out, vertical growth will resume, im fast running outta room, lol, man, this will be a super harvest though with 6 strains coming out of the tent. Cream Caramel, White Rhino, Ice Kush ( killer SCROGGER and pheno, it looks so stretchy but the long distance between nodes just stacks with flowers producing big thick dense colas, youll see ), Red Diesel, Blueberry Gum, Wappa.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 5, 2012)

[420]Haze;7252028 said:


> hey flowa, hahahaha, nice man, i said earlier in your thread, cyco, fkn love how it packs on the density and swells in the last 2 wks, your getting the growth on top of growth, thank you PGR's, fkn epic man, champion.
> Bit of a update for you, i lost the Querkle x SnoDawg BX ( it was tester from a breeder, "tester" being the key word here, unstable genetics from the one pheno that i kept and started to grow out ), however, i quickly replaced it with a fem Wappa from Paradise that i had topped, it blew up it no time, its still not the same size as the others, but she blasted along quickly and closed the gap between them very fast.
> This is 3/4 into Wk 1 flowering, 4.5 wk veg, i may need to use a PGR that stops vertical growth, i can get it in small single doses, its a product called u-turn, once you flush it out, vertical growth will resume, im fast running outta room, lol, man, this will be a super harvest though with 6 strains coming out of the tent. Cream Caramel, White Rhino, Ice Kush ( killer SCROGGER and pheno, it looks so stretchy but the long distance between nodes just stacks with flowers producing big thick dense colas, youll see ), Red Diesel, Blueberry Gum, Wappa.


ooohh good to see u ere man! been a while!! long enough to fill that damn tent of yours!! rep + you are nuts man 

look at that fat ass trunk, lol shweeeeet!!! 
and as for u-turn, yeah i have heard of that, like a 50ml bottle, can use as a foliar spray aswell, have you used that? i cant remember you saying, sorry man, however i beleive it's the exact same chemical as in part A cyco pgr paclobutrazol i think !?? more expensive though i think.....maybe more concentrated, not sure on that, however my part a+b PGR come straight from the source, and is their older formula, their pgr's are now 4 times stronger. ! so i've been told even less is used now apparently,
thanx for the compliments! on the home stretch now, and yeah that growth on top of growth is going to make a very difficult trim! i think they are foxtails, i'm not 100% sure on that could be pgr related, i think heat more so, these last few days in the tent have been around 33 degrees, a little hot for my liking, the foxtails are making my plant take a little longer than first anticipated, i had harvested by this time my last grow, and will be going another 6 days i think, next wednesday is looking sweet


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Apr 5, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> *ohh i got it right mate, right as i'm gonna get it  could i ask for better??
> 
> Day 48 Flowering this Beast!!
> *
> ...



....... this is surely......... A *SUGARED DOUGHNUT MONSTER!*


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 5, 2012)

well she looks much different than my last 2 grows!!!??? would you like to see what i just did ?? i didnt realize everything was sagging soo bad, so i tied up some main colas, and found many in the process!!!  pics coming soon....

thankyou soo much missphoebe!!! always the kindest words


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 5, 2012)

just a few different shots, playing with the settings again....

got all the big heads tied up, so they will get even more light now for the last week  and more airflow for everything, i was a bit lazy i just realized at how crowded this has gotten, and some heads weren't getting any direct light atall!!, but i tried my best and did what i could do...


----------



## GunRunner (Apr 5, 2012)

I wish I could grow like that......

Great job mate!!!!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 5, 2012)

GunRunner said:


> I wish I could grow like that......
> 
> Great job mate!!!!


 cheers mate, always good to hear! shes had her full purge and flush with florakleen at 4ml per litre, and now just fresh water and 2ml per litre of florakleen, will replace after 3 days or so, and final flush on monday/tuesday/wednesday, man this has gone quick!


----------



## Wannasee (Apr 5, 2012)

This is my first time posting on this website, I would like you to have the honors of being the first to drop my jaw with stunning work! Thanks for all the info, and expect to hear more from me!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey Flow - I need your advice. Where should I top this plant:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 5, 2012)

Wannasee said:


> This is my first time posting on this website, I would like you to have the honors of being the first to drop my jaw with stunning work! Thanks for all the info, and expect to hear more from me!





Mohican said:


> Hey Flow - I need your advice. Where should I top this plant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow mo  GOOD WORK, MADE IT MUCH EASIER TO EXPLAIN!!! ok, sorry bout the caps there i would slice with an extremely sharp sterile blade on a 45 degree angle, if you want the top for cloning i would slice just above the 2 even nodes, under section 3. BUT ABOVE!! leaving those 2 new branches to come up, but cut about 5-8mm above the growth shoots to avoid infection getting too close to the new growth, the reason i would cut down that far is for cloning purposes, to leave that long section to stick into rockwool, if you aren't cloning it then, the cut just above the first node in the 3rd section, after where that new little branch is coming out  ask away Mo, i'm sure i can help with this topic. no that either way you top this, will stunt shortly, but will reward you with more manageability.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 5, 2012)

if thats a sativa, then you are going to put on a show, cause not many will do this, not knowing the rewards, it will in turn help with your elongating of the stems at the beginning of flowering, u will in fact have shorter buds, with closer together nodes, because it has had a chance to bush out, and not reach for the light continuously. that's what topping is all about, i'm sure it was a trade secret at one stage. making full use of the suns availability, and any hid lights or any artificial will not give the penetration equal to the sun, so we need to cheat that, u will get 1 layer of maximum penetrated buds, i like the sound of that yeah  

good luck Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks Flow! I can't wait to give her a haircut! I have topped all of my plants before and have always had good results. However, that was in soil outside and no scrog! This is going to be so cool! And this is the first time I have tried to get a clone! I am very excited. 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 6, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Thanks Flow! I can't wait to give her a haircut! I have topped all of my plants before and have always had good results. However, that was in soil outside and no scrog! This is going to be so cool! And this is the first time I have tried to get a clone! I am very excited.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


woo hoo!! good work Mo' can't wait to see your results! remember with cloning, sterile is a must!! and i use gel and had better results than powder, but again, up to you


----------



## Mohican (Apr 6, 2012)

Got my sterile blades and my rooting gel. Have rockwool, I just need to make a clone bubbler.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 6, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Got my sterile blades and my rooting gel. Have rockwool, I just need to make a clone bubbler.


 a clone bubbler would help, i didnt use one at all. i just had them in a drawer with a simple desk flouro on them, i dont know if you saw when i posted in Jin's journal, they took around 10 days, a little longer than a clone box would do, i also give them 24 hrs of darkness once ive started....

*Update day 49 Flowering day 85 total soo far!!!!!

and the last 3 pics are of my clones that i just chopped outside, one is a few days from drying, and the other i chopped today, nice and fresh, very different resin from my strain, nice to have a geeze anyway!!

enjoy erbivores!! and thanx all for everyones help along the way!! u all have ,many great ideas! I am flushing from now, to try something different, let me know if you think its too early to flush, i will be picking on wednesday, or thursday







































and here is my outdoor batch for now anyway, still have 5 more outside 






















*


----------



## curly604 (Apr 6, 2012)

tasty as fuck flowa i think your ok to flush looks like this strain likes to foxtail and those strains that do usually keep pumpin out white hairs no matter how long ya run em , looking real good man love it


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 6, 2012)

curly604 said:


> tasty as fuck flowa i think your ok to flush looks like this strain likes to foxtail and those strains that do usually keep pumpin out white hairs no matter how long ya run em , looking real good man love it


thanx man!! yeah it seems to be that way! the rest looks mature if you ask me! just the tips keep growing and growin!! they are still swelling slightly, changin everyday, weird as......my first grow had 1 large cola that did the foxtail thing, just 1 on the whole plant!!, it si it possible genetics get worse over time, or are all clones the same time and time again?


----------



## curly604 (Apr 6, 2012)

clones can very not very common usually very similar but maybe that trait was just more dormant for some reason on your first run ..... who knows haha this wonderful plant we all love is very complex seems i learn somethin new about weed every day


----------



## ^Slanty (Apr 6, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> thanx man!! yeah it seems to be that way! the rest looks mature if you ask me! just the tips keep growing and growin!! they are still swelling slightly, changin everyday, weird as......my first grow had 1 large cola that did the foxtail thing, just 1 on the whole plant!!, it si it possible genetics get worse over time, or are all clones the same time and time again?


Clones from the same mother are very "similar" when taken. After that, the flood gates open to enormous amounts of influences right from the time the cutting is taken. This is why gardeners try to "perfect" their techniques over time by documenting things very closely! Everything from how quickly they root, how well they react to initial nutes, how they react to topping/fimming all matters and plays a huge role. 

The biggest of them all though, is environment. Unless you have a room set up that is a 100% completely controlled environment, things will always be different no matter how much you do everything else the same!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 7, 2012)

curly604 said:


> clones can very not very common usually very similar but maybe that trait was just more dormant for some reason on your first run ..... who knows haha this wonderful plant we all love is very complex seems i learn somethin new about weed every day





^Slanty said:


> Clones from the same mother are very "similar" when taken. After that, the flood gates open to enormous amounts of influences right from the time the cutting is taken. This is why gardeners try to "perfect" their techniques over time by documenting things very closely! Everything from how quickly they root, how well they react to initial nutes, how they react to topping/fimming all matters and plays a huge role.
> 
> The biggest of them all though, is environment. Unless you have a room set up that is a 100% completely controlled environment, things will always be different no matter how much you do everything else the same!


cheers guys! no updare tonight, unless someone makes me  i am super baked right now, and loving the sample of my indoor  really really thick smoke, and smokes for ages, it tasted fine in small doses, but a little harsh on the throat, good ol' unflushed bud ey, good idea of how shes gonna be, super sticky, and very resinous, i feel slightly 'drunk' off this erb  lol


----------



## shrigpiece (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow man looking fatter than when i was here last!
Nice, PEACE


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 7, 2012)

I love growing small outdoor plants, always so frosty. Nice bro


----------



## jsamuel24 (Apr 7, 2012)

She is looking better and better every day flow!


----------



## lordjin (Apr 7, 2012)

You do great work. Can hardly wait to blog about you.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 7, 2012)

shrigpiece said:


> Wow man looking fatter than when i was here last!
> 
> Nice, PEACE


i hope so!!  yeah shes gotta be finishing up now, leaves are yellowing very quickly, today is day 51. i will go 55 days, sounds like a good number for me



roachclip420 said:


> I love growing small outdoor plants, always so frosty. Nice bro


beautiful smoke too, 1 plants dry, and almost smoked  got about 6 grams off the smaller plant lol, but man oh man os it tasty stuff!! and it looks twice as good as when my mate grows it indoors!!!??? better not rub it in though



jsamuel24 said:


> She is looking better and better every day flow!


thanks heaps man! the time is close



lordjin said:


> You do great work. Can hardly wait to blog about you.


lol, thanx man! i've had a ball this grow, and i think this is my most potent yet by the looks of the buds, i shall post some dry nug shots shortly, probably shouldn't of gotten soo baked first... hehe my large sample that i took off a few days ago is nearly fully dry, soo sparkly


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 7, 2012)

Day 51 Update, lights off, dodgy pics, i was lazy and didnt add any extra light, but u can see the frost and nice colours, and yep my nice tip burn aswell  shes gettinf flushed hardcore now, soo all good

I'm special, cause i grow square buds  lol


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 7, 2012)

Getting close!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 7, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Getting close!



you bet Gas!!! and 2 of my 5 outdoor girl are getting slightly purple, the 2 purple, are purely organic, and my other 3 are getting cyco synthetics!! maybe the cold is affecting the natural ones !??

here is both, same strain, both flowering at the same time 

frost purple or colour??


----------



## kingsofstate (Apr 7, 2012)

mighty fine work man, looking great


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 7, 2012)

kingsofstate said:


> mighty fine work man, looking great




hey there man!! good to see you here again!, i just opened my jar that i had a couple of nugs in overnight from my indoor, its early stuff, and not 100% dry, but it looks mean under the macro mode!! i thought they would be more dry by this mornng, but another day and these nugs will be smokable, man i cant wait till the good stuff!!! this shit is soo resinous


----------



## dubalchemist (Apr 8, 2012)

damnnn even see some hashtips on those buds


----------



## dubalchemist (Apr 8, 2012)

and your dodgy pics look 10 times better than any of my pictures


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 8, 2012)

dubalchemist said:


> and your dodgy pics look 10 times better than any of my pictures


lol, thanx man, but dodgy hehe


 *FlowaMasta
*

here is tonights pics, the wheels are in motion, and the final final stages are in action, leaves are yellowing rather quickly and the resin in really starting to swell up, and the macros are proof of that!! my best yet period.


----------



## atlantaboy (Apr 8, 2012)

pretty women!! loving this grow flow


----------



## inhaleindica (Apr 8, 2012)

That is Def a WW cross for sure. My first grow was an WW and they grew lots of foxtail but was dense as can be and I was using 6- 42w CFLs at the time hehe. Why don't you leave an top or two to go up to 65-75 days for an couch lock stone? So you can see which is more potent and fav type of high.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 8, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> That is Def a WW cross for sure. My first grow was an WW and they grew lots of foxtail but was dense as can be and I was using 6- 42w CFLs at the time hehe. Why don't you leave an top or two to go up to 65-75 days for an couch lock stone? So you can see which is more potent and fav type of high.


lol 55 days will be fine man, these nugs are huuuuuuge!!! and for personal, and i already have 5 oz of killa knockout already!! so i was kinda going for just on ripe 

but yeah thanx heaps for the compliments! u think shes a white widdow x!!?? how sure? and yeah very dense, these heads weigh a ridiculous amount! this is already longer than my last grow, and i have an inspection on the 20th, and want my jack x skunk in soon to start early!! gotta get some veg time in before flower!!! my next strain will be strictly for quality, not yield.....this grow just happened to be massive, i only vegged for 35 days

i got 5 outside same strain, i might let a couple go for 12 weeks, see if i can get some crazy colours happening!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 8, 2012)

dreamer.......dont ya just love this stuff?? this guys got some talent good song too.....get bent, turn the bass up, enjoy

[video=youtube;UhEAs2pfL5c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhEAs2pfL5c&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 8, 2012)

Your ladies are looking awesome buddy!

HP


----------



## inhaleindica (Apr 8, 2012)

=flowamasta;7265631]lol 55 days will be fine man, these nugs are huuuuuuge!!! and for personal, and i already have 5 oz of killa knockout already!! so i was kinda going for just on ripe 

but yeah thanx heaps for the compliments! u think shes a white widdow x!!?? how sure? and yeah very dense, these heads weigh a ridiculous amount! this is already longer than my last grow, and i have an inspection on the 20th, and want my jack x skunk in soon to start early!! gotta get some veg time in before flower!!! my next strain will be strictly for quality, not yield.....this grow just happened to be massive, i only vegged for 35 days

i got 5 outside same strain, i might let a couple go for 12 weeks, see if i can get some crazy colours happening![/QUOTE]

I am 85% sure that it is an WW cross. Let me find a picture of the plant. 5 oz of killa couch lock out ahhh man your all good there lol.

[QUOTE

sorry about the side way pictures.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 8, 2012)

thanx for the pics indica! so is that a white widow cross or strictly widow? i guess it does look a little similar, same kind of bud structure, yeah i dunno man, it'd be nice to find out!! this looks different every time i grow it


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 8, 2012)

HotPhyre said:


> Your ladies are looking awesome buddy!
> 
> HP


oh there u are!1 thanx HP! cut down thursday not wednesday now!!


----------



## mrjerky (Apr 8, 2012)

Brought here from Grass City; really enjoy your work and kudos on your baby. I am on my first serious grow; mixed bagseed and several obvious strains working, wish I knew the lineage to help draft a timetable like yours, but still it's great fun playing mother hen every day.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 8, 2012)

mrjerky said:


> Brought here from Grass City; really enjoy your work and kudos on your baby. I am on my first serious grow; mixed bagseed and several obvious strains working, wish I knew the lineage to help draft a timetable like yours, but still it's great fun playing mother hen every day.View attachment 2113356View attachment 2113357View attachment 2113358


thanx mate, love the cute cat with its paw on the pot, ive seen many cats loving weed  nice pics mate, good work

and i dont know the background of my strain, i simply follow the cyco feed chart, and work form there toward harvest, being indoors we really control their timetabble


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 8, 2012)

sorry guys have to wait a couple of days for my pics to work, photobucket shat itself on my account, had to restart, says it will be back on the 9th, daaaaaaaaaaaaamn!!!


----------



## kingsofstate (Apr 9, 2012)

tht video was crazy, I thought it was fake, like they were putting his moves on slow motion, then I seen that bird fly by and it was flying in reg speed. Pretty cool shit


----------



## inhaleindica (Apr 9, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> thanx for the pics indica! so is that a white widow cross or strictly widow? i guess it does look a little similar, same kind of bud structure, yeah i dunno man, it'd be nice to find out!! this looks different every time i grow it



That is a pure Widow strain. First time growing anything and that was 2 years ago in miracle gro soil and never used that soil again ever since lol. My plants look different everytime I grow it too. Always better each time hahaha. Which is a good thing right?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2012)

MO'S UPDATE - DAY 60

Hey Flow - Got my cupboard built and moved her in. She seems to be very happy. Now I just need to build the scrog screen, top her, make a clone...

Cupboard:







Top view of Malawi Sativa







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Apr 9, 2012)

Looking crazier by the day. Harvest! Harvest! Harvest!


----------



## [420]Haze (Apr 9, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> That is a pure Widow strain. First time growing anything and that was 2 years ago in miracle gro soil and never used that soil again ever since lol. My plants look different everytime I grow it too. Always better each time hahaha. Which is a good thing right?


Flowa's is not a pure widow, its a hybrid from the white linage.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 9, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Looking crazier by the day. Harvest! Harvest! Harvest!


lol, tomorrow mate, had a good look last night, sat there for an hour an thought real real hard, and checking these sample nugs, and looking with the scope, i got some amber trichs, alot more than i thought, further down the nugs about the half way mark, alot of caramel coloured trichs, and the milky is just ridiculous, its really thick, and looks like phlegm  tomorrow night mate so, day 54........and that is a definite. even all my popcorn nugs in the middle of the plant are all solid little balls, and all red hairs, just cause up top where i have fox-tails it looks immature, thats just new growth, for some reason this plant just wants to keep growing!!, but the majority is extremely ripe, and i touched some, and the smell is insanely sweet like orange nectar, my res water is sparkling clean, i have been purging and replacing the res water and florakleen every day for the last week or so, my perlite up top looks 'clean' surprisingly cant see any real salt build up, i have been taking the feed ring hose of when i have been feeding, and making sure i wet all arong the rootzone and rockwool, i really wanted to make sure i would see a difference in a longer more thorough flush....



[420]Haze;7272607 said:


> Flowa's is not a pure widow, its a hybrid from the white linage.


cheers haze  if it's got widow in her, i'm stoked!!! that would mean the sativa side is that right?? so she has multi-strain bud structure  happy man i am

never thought i would ever grow a plant THIS sticky!!! got my gloves and snips at the ready!! mrs might even jump in this time , i'm gonna need some help, and a few red-bulls


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2012)

> the smell is insanely sweet like orange nectar


Mmmmmmm citrus flavors in MJ are my favorite!


----------



## jsamuel24 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey FM, thought I would share a few pics and get your opinion. Right now, day 9 of 12/12


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 9, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Mmmmmmm citrus flavors in MJ are my favorite!


ha lol, lets hope it carries some juicy flavours over into the smoke  i'm getting soo damn keen i tell you!! but i'll be good, tomorrow night it is!! or about 30 hrs from now 



jsamuel24 said:


> Hey FM, thought I would share a few pics and get your opinion. Right now, day 9 of 12/12
> View attachment 2114648View attachment 2114646
> 
> View attachment 2114636View attachment 2114643


thanx man, nice pics, i see a slight bit of heat issues perhaps, other than that you're getting nice vigor, and they are beautiful and green, i would personally tuck the heads under once more and leave perhaps no more than an inch above, still a bit of stretch to go yet, it will give the buds extra support, looking sweet man, not bad atall! rep+


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 9, 2012)

and Mo! looking wild there!!! getting much bigger  she's ready for that snip  hehe siiiik


----------



## jsamuel24 (Apr 9, 2012)

> thanx man, nice pics, i see a slight bit of heat issues perhaps, other than that you're getting nice vigor, and they are beautiful and green, i would personally tuck the heads under once more and leave perhaps no more than an inch above, still a bit of stretch to go yet, it will give the buds extra support, looking sweet man, not bad atall! rep+


Went in now that the lights are on and checked the thermom, and it hit 84 last night when the lights were on. I have some CO2 (Poor mans yeast version) going in the back. Think that 84 was enough to give it heat issues? Thanks again brother, +1 rep for your grow and your help.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 9, 2012)

jsamuel24 said:


> Went in now that the lights are on and checked the thermom, and it hit 84 last night when the lights were on. I have some CO2 (Poor mans yeast version) going in the back. Think that 84 was enough to give it heat issues? Thanks again brother, +1 rep for your grow and your help.


no worries man, if i can help thats a good thing, i wouldn't say 84 is tremendously high ....i have run hotter without those issues, it may be your light is too close perhaps? or not enough circulation..just 2 things i can think of, all good man


----------



## inhaleindica (Apr 9, 2012)

[420]Haze;7272607 said:


> Flowa's is not a pure widow, its a hybrid from the white linage.


I am just responding to his question about the picture I posted earlier is a White Widow. I know Flowa's is an White widow cross of something else.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 9, 2012)

all good, easy to miss some posts  ey on a good note, here is what i'm smoking at the moment, 2 diff strains of outdoor that i grew in my backyard

1 early harvested for the mrs, she likes a early smoke, not too heavy

sorry i cant upload large at the moment here, waiting for my photobucket account to got through these pics take up alot of room  get account back on the 12th


----------



## Subu (Apr 9, 2012)

That is the Goddess.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 9, 2012)

u like my avatar lol  she isn't she, i'd eat strawberries and cream off her all day long.....or u talkin my plant hehe


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 10, 2012)

*hope these pics upload , from another forum i got going.... sweet they worked, day 52!!!
*
























enjoy


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 10, 2012)

I can see in the pics they are Majority cloudy. I would let her go 4-7 more dias. But if u really want her and its a rushh u could do it now.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 10, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I can see in the pics they are Majority cloudy. I would let her go 4-7 more dias. But if u really want her and its a rushh u could do it now.


thanx man, as long as i'm in the 'safe zone' and not miles early, i got an inspection coming on the 20th, so pack up time tomorrow night sounds like a good plan, she's ponging pretty bad, so i'll be glad to start over


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh your def safe bro, you won't be taking it too early by any means. If u can't view tric's a rule of thumb is 80% of the pistils should be red/brown/orange or whatever


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 10, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Oh your def safe bro, you won't be taking it too early by any means. If u can't view tric's a rule of thumb is 80% of the pistils should be red/brown/orange or whatever


ohhh thanks heaps man, ease of mind.... i easy got 90% red hairs


----------



## AKBud (Apr 10, 2012)

Looking yummy, flow! Frosty, finger licking good!


----------



## [420]Haze (Apr 10, 2012)

Flowa my man, time to get her down, if your inspection is on 20th, your gonna need time to air out grow area, clean, trim, etc.....shes well ready from what i can see in the pics, cloudy, amber trichs mean damaged trichs, just on the point where they start to turn cloudy is where its at, your good to go !!! and well grown, super fucking delicious as always......Bravo, another smooth run under your belt. + Rep.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 10, 2012)

[420]Haze;7278311 said:


> Flowa my man, time to get her down, if your inspection is on 20th, your gonna need time to air out grow area, clean, trim, etc.....shes well ready from what i can see in the pics, cloudy, amber trichs mean damaged trichs, just on the point where they start to turn cloudy is where its at, your good to go !!! and well grown, super fucking delicious as always......Bravo, another smooth run under your belt. + Rep.


choppin now mate  fuckin massive colas bigger than mrs head  and solid!! fuckin reeeeeeeeeeeeaks!!!!


----------



## [420]Haze (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm so hangin out to see your final dried weight, should be solid.


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Apr 11, 2012)

If you can man you should try to take a comparison shot with something of the biggest cola or atleast A cola. But I know you'll be busy trimming for a while, lol 

F2H


----------



## kingsofstate (Apr 11, 2012)

right on man, congrats on whats going to be a great fucking harvest. Almost sad to see that lady go down, but I am sure you will be enjoying her smoke for a long ass time. This was a great journal, and I hope you keep it going on your next grow.


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Apr 11, 2012)

Great job, Flow! Hoping you keep your camera handy.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 11, 2012)

[420]Haze;7279578 said:


> I'm so hangin out to see your final dried weight, should be solid.


you're hangin out!!?? i won't be able to sleep for a week  i'm peaking with excitement!! 9 hours trimming, still got alot of popcorn to go through, i'm buggered, will finish that tomorrow now i got over 1 lb of fresh frozen trim! yummy!!! come on those fuckin bubblebags!! they got lost in the damn post, and waiting for replacements!!!

my hands hurt


Favre2Harvin said:


> If you can man you should try to take a comparison shot with something of the biggest cola or atleast A cola. But I know you'll be busy trimming for a while, lol
> 
> F2H


I'll do my best for you mate! 



kingsofstate said:


> right on man, congrats on whats going to be a great fucking harvest. Almost sad to see that lady go down, but I am sure you will be enjoying her smoke for a long ass time. This was a great journal, and I hope you keep it going on your next grow.


I'm in a confused state as you would know, excited that it's all done, sad that i cant watch her grow  

thanx again man, however i will start a new thread as the title will be wrong  but i will post a link at the end.......



Green eggs and Pam said:


> Great job, Flow! Hoping you keep your camera handy.


Oh i got my camera handy! right on my trim table  

Harvest Night FlowaMasta

the 82 gram head is. SORRY was right under the uvb bulb, right in its line of hardcore penetrating path! and it's huge.... the 61..62 i=cant rem.... was haging down the back far away from the UVB lamp, i wanted to compare effect on UVB/not UVB affected buds they are both simliar size buds, the bigger being up top ofcourse copping more light, thus fattening up larger

I'll show some shots mid harvest, and here and there, i really cant remember. i'm super baked right now, just smoked a mates sample, and it just took my head off.....wow what a mate  always lots of erb between good friends





































36 large colas 







and a few levels of this!!! i really didn't get good pics, i'm so buggered right now!! but gives you an idea, i mean you know the quality, now you know the size 

overall, there were about 50 large heads, 36 which are massive!!! over the 60 grams wet for sure. very happy


----------



## Supa smoka (Apr 11, 2012)

Looks awesome flow good work man


----------



## slayer6669 (Apr 11, 2012)

looking great flow


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 11, 2012)

Supa smoka said:


> Looks awesome flow good work man


that was quick! cheers  glad 90% of it's done, i'm pooped


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 11, 2012)

slayer6669 said:


> looking great flow


cheers man, i'm glad its all drying, i will chop the heads down to size tomorrow, just thought i'd give them a nights rest and settle before i go further, and it gives me something to do tomorrow! there's no way i'm drying them whole. over 80 grams wet, thats mould if i dont chopem down i imagine!!


----------



## Dick Moser (Apr 11, 2012)

looks good man +rep for the happy harvester!!!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 11, 2012)

Dick Moser said:


> looks good man +rep for the happy harvester!!!


WHOOOOOT HOOOOOOOOOOT thats me blowin me own horn  yeah man, i'm happy! happy it's done! cheers! 

all the lurkers cumin out from hiding now


----------



## curly604 (Apr 11, 2012)

wheeeew goddamn flow great job brotha that is gonna be a nice harvest for ya when she is all dried up ........85 gram wet = close to an ounce dried! hope my colas turn out somethin like that


----------



## toxer (Apr 11, 2012)

very nice flowy!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 11, 2012)

curly604 said:


> wheeeew goddamn flow great job brotha that is gonna be a nice harvest for ya when she is all dried up ........85 gram wet = close to an ounce dried! hope my colas turn out somethin like that


lol, thanx man!! i'm still up!! i was thinking atleast 15-20 grams for that nug


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 11, 2012)

toxer said:


> very nice flowy!


thanx for bein here man! the more the merrier!! wish u could all join me for a flowamasta sesh!


----------



## shrigpiece (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow man this has come along nicely to a bountiful harvest. 
PEACE. What ya growing now flowa?


----------



## jsamuel24 (Apr 11, 2012)

I am very impressed flow. I am going to have to talk to you PM wise pretty soon for some ideas of how to change my grow next go round. I will wait till your trim and drying party finish though. Cheers bro and as allways I am impressed.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 11, 2012)

shrigpiece said:


> Wow man this has come along nicely to a bountiful harvest.
> PEACE. What ya growing now flowa?





jsamuel24 said:


> I am very impressed flow. I am going to have to talk to you PM wise pretty soon for some ideas of how to change my grow next go round. I will wait till your trim and drying party finish though. Cheers bro and as allways I am impressed.


thanks guys also! i'm actually trying to get hold of my baby jack/skunk clone having trouble reaching the guy, i'll have it organized in a couple of days, i need to start before my inspection so i have some pre-veg time to get a half decent sized plant. i shall finish trimming today, and will post some cool pics and line up some of the biggest colas

thanx again everyone for your kind words of encouragement


----------



## Mohican (Apr 11, 2012)

What kind of inspection? I have heard you mention this before.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 11, 2012)

Looks great. The size and shape of those nugs makes me think of bear-claws (the pastry). Both are sooo yummy.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 11, 2012)

Mohican said:


> What kind of inspection? I have heard you mention this before.


house inspection Mo 

every 3 months we have a land agent come through an inspect we are looking after the place 
so i have to pack the room up and disguise the tent and turn it into a music room  shall post pics, u will be amazed. 
pretty amazing in 3 months eh ?? cheeky i know, but i do what i feel i want to do, and i'm not hurting anyone, and what they don't know, won't hurt them, as far as i'm concerned. it would be different if i had a room full, but this is 95% personal and 1 plant provides me a more than substantial amount for whatever need i want involving erbs, oil/hash/cookies u name it i don't like to run out, and likely wouldn't as i have many friends who i've helped along the way



Gastanker said:


> Looks great. The size and shape of those nugs makes me think of bear-claws (the pastry). Both are sooo yummy.


WWWWRRRROOOOOOOOAAAAARRRR! this is bear bud, u see why i wore gloves!? this shit nearly took my head off!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 11, 2012)

here is a few lined up  man sooo much work choppin these down, super sticky


----------



## LoadedGreen (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow flow they are monsters, they make the clothes rack look small!!!  Well done mate!

EDIT: You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to flowamasta again.

^^^ Like Like Like (Damn button)


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 11, 2012)

LoadedGreen said:


> Wow flow they are monsters, they make the clothes rack look small!!!  Well done mate!
> 
> EDIT: You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to flowamasta again.
> 
> ^^^ Like Like Like (Damn button)



yee haaa!! is that u yanks do it ?? lol, i'm pretty happy man! got alot of herbs


----------



## LoadedGreen (Apr 11, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> yee haaa!! is that u yanks do it ??


Don't know mate you'll have to ask an American, I wave the green and gold


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 11, 2012)

LoadedGreen said:


> Don't know mate you'll have to ask an American, I wave the green and gold


good man! i'll go and snap my purple outdoories, they look nice


----------



## Mohican (Apr 11, 2012)

My God FlowaMasta got some rasta! Now eat some pasta and play kanasta... Seriously - those buds are remarkable! Great job!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 11, 2012)

I have a question - how far above the pot do you put the screen when you scrog?


----------



## GunRunner (Apr 12, 2012)

Epic Monster Chunks!

Same question ^^

Mine is about 7 inches above the pot.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 12, 2012)

Mohican said:


> My God FlowaMasta got some rasta! Now eat some pasta and play kanasta... Seriously - those buds are remarkable! Great job!





Mohican said:


> I have a question - how far above the pot do you put the screen when you scrog?


LOL! thats a damn nice compliment to come home to man!! thanks heaps!!, i was actually worried about putting too many heads on that side of the rack, thinking it might tip over lol! i worked a rough average in my head of the colas, and if each weighs minimum 65 grams, (there are ones that weigh more) and i have a minimum of 30 that size that's nearly 2kg of fresh erbs  divide that by 5, and i got a estimate at 400-450 grams dry...maybe less, maybe more. i'll answer net question below



GunRunner said:


> Epic Monster Chunks!
> 
> Same question ^^
> 
> Mine is about 7 inches above the pot.


to answer both your questions, it really depends on the size of your plant, i started scogging pretty early at around the 10-12 inch high mark. i had topped before the 4th day of veg, so i already had around 8 - 12 branches coming up instead of 1, that was my key to multiply early, without stunting at a critical time of fast growth. my fast growth period is between my 3rd and 4th week veg, my plant literally tripples in a matter of 2 weeks. 
My first layer of netting was to hold down the plants growth to get her growing outwards, still keeping the growing tips as high as possible, but making the branches as long as possible. the tips must see light to stretch, and the key to good scrog is good stretch, and small node spacing, if you have both, killa! if i didnt scrog this plant it would grow the height of the tent in a very small time, i have seen my mate make the mistake. him thinking he wanted big buds. big buds i think is in the strains genetics and even light penetration over all the growing tips.
As the plant is stretching and growing like crazy, the second net comes in, this is where i make all the flower sites, by scrogging more, bending, tying if i have to, criss crossing branches even if it tangles them, i try to make it even as possible. at this stage my plant is still in veg and growing extremely rapidly and node spacing is at a minimum. 
Now i want to take clones, fim and top all my main growing branches. just below my second net layer, and some above. Then i let her recover for a few days, atleast 5-7 days, this will get the plant back into fast, short node spacing.
Hit the Flower!~!~!~! 
during the first week of flowering i train some more, bending and overlapping the very fast stretching branches, remembering that during this stretch everything is still trying to grow towards the light (this confused me the first time) i may have to pull the second layer of netting down some, to pull the plant tight, and add support, while the branches grow strong and get ready to hold buds....
when i start to see flower sites, i stop my training, and let the growing tips do their 2nd stretch on their own, forming their own crown colas  it's hard to imagine, but my branches are all wreathed around the top of the netting, all in a circular motion, like a wreath, this is because i train during the start of flowering, to shorten the size of the heads, instead growing the bottom sections of the heads, and making them come right up nest to the main cola, making everything get that much more light....

i hope that helps you guys *i hope to not sound like a know all, this is just how i've been taught, and it's starting to make more sense now, the more i do it, it becomes easier to make it look more even. the only real difference i see that i do from other scrogers is that I train during the first week of flowering*


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice harvest buddy! Looks real sticky and chunky. I'm curious why you don't grow 2 plants instead of one to cut down veg time? That way you could let the buds finish up a little more?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey FM - Thanks! Great info - 2 screens!!!! 

- Do you have any pictures of when you added the second screen?
- When you top do you keep the whole piece that you remove and make a clone or do you just use the tip?
- What type of clone growing setup do you have? Is it DIY or store bought? Do you go into soil, rockwool, or...

I am not sure what to do, but I need to do something soon because she (or he) is turning into a scraggily bush!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Apr 12, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> here is a few lined up  man sooo much work choppin these down, super sticky


Wow, I didn't really have a good sense of scale until these photos. Huge!


----------



## [420]Haze (Apr 12, 2012)

Flowa you could play lawn bowls with some of those heads, lol, fantastic man.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 12, 2012)

Here is the scraggle-monster:


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 12, 2012)

roachclip420 said:


> Nice harvest buddy! Looks real sticky and chunky. I'm curious why you don't grow 2 plants instead of one to cut down veg time? That way you could let the buds finish up a little more?


thanx man! it is extremely sticky, i'm just not gonna touch it until it feels dry, do a final manicure when it's dry, i just don't want to hinder all that stickiness! i don't grow 2 plants indoors because 1 big plant produces bigger buds, it's really that simple, you look at outdoor plants, if you've ever seen some really big outdoor plants, they don't grow small nuggies, they grow large heads. 1 big plant grows faster and much more furiously than 2 smaller, as to why i explained earlier, that my 3rd and 4th week veg, are my fastest growing times, where my plant triples in size. There are other reason's, but that is my main reason. i'm not after the smaller buds, anything smaller than a lighter goes into hash making, it's just how i have always doe things  i grow for the heads, and really only the heads, the rest is just bonus material for whatever. so my weigh in only consists of my colas, and decent size nugs, i may have around 2 oz of popcorn, which i whacked straight in the freezer with the sugar trim


Mohican said:


> Hey FM - Thanks! Great info - 2 screens!!!!
> 
> - Do you have any pictures of when you added the second screen?
> - When you top do you keep the whole piece that you remove and make a clone or do you just use the tip?
> ...


no worries Mo! yeah i got pics of the second screen, i'm really flat out lately, so u may have go back, if you go back to just before the hack, thats when i started flowering, a few pages back you will see my first and second screens going in 

When i take the tops i cut as much as i would like for a decent clone, when i do the others, fimming and pinching, i may only sometimes take 3-4 nodes down, and throw away, for the simple purpose of only slightly stunting the branch, and maybe 3-5 tips will grow out from that cut....it all depends on how close my node spacing is, and i carefully work out the growth pattern so i dont pinch or top too much off, if i take too much off a critical brach that needs to climb more, the growing tip won't produce like the rest. 
So I Take more off the branches that are climbing too quickly, and less that need to branch out and gather more light ( i hope that makes sense ) Because if i dont take enough off the fastest fattest growing tip, that will continue to clib too far, and get ahead of the rest, and stuff the balance up, the idea is to even out the growing tips, completely the opposite of Jin's style, both high yielding, 1 being more stressful, but for a purpose. the stress is also key to pushing growth to the flowers at the optimal time, when it is in full bloom, and nothing is going to hinder it's growing, the plant will go full speed, no matter what style hydro
I simply cut my clones, dip in the root gel, and plant into pre-soaked rockwool cubes with ph'd water or a light b1 boost, or a low grow formula, and 1 nights darkness, then under a flouro for 7-10 days, in a bed of perlite.

I think you should top in my opinion, this will help the branches get thicker, and you will have around 8 heads growing up instead of 1  I guarantee this to be benaficial to your plant. keep a close eye on those lights Mo, i noticed you got them very close now, and if the leaves perk up, the may touch the globes, if you have increased food, it will increase her vigor  and that means the leaves will point up! good work Mo, i bet you're keeping an eye on her anyway!, 

also remeber, it you Top like i said, the light won't have to be THAT close, it will stop vertical growth completely and she will simply bush out. your choice ofcourse Mo, just speaking from experience, and i have done this with ALL my plants, outdoors indoors, i have always topped, it makes for a stronger plant that can support heavier buds. spindlier branches will grow spindlier buds, cause they dont have to support anything large, cheat the plant into thinking she needs to produce, and let the magic happen 

Morning all~!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 12, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Wow, I didn't really have a good sense of scale until these photos. Huge!


lol, yeah in the tent gives a false perspective with the wide angle lens! whack them on a clothes rack, and it even surprised me!



[420]Haze;7288408 said:


> Flowa you could play lawn bowls with some of those heads, lol, fantastic man.


hehe  not anymore  all but 2 colas have been chopped down ...1 UVB attacked cola, and 1 without they are pretty big, so i'll keep an eye on them , they'll take a bit longer to dry for sure, but when they get a bit dryer, i'll chop them down also, just wanted to make the most out of these 2

hope i get my lb


----------



## Mohican (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi FM
Found the pics - thanks! I just realized I have not read your whole thread - I thought I had. I am on page 9. I have a question - how many times did you top or fim?
Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 13, 2012)

I am up to page 24!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 13, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hi FM
> Found the pics - thanks! I just realized I have not read your whole thread - I thought I had. I am on page 9. I have a question - how many times did you top or fim?
> Cheers,
> Mo


on the second stage of topping, i did around 20 cuts, including the fimming and pinching i took 8 clones from the biggest branches, usually the inside 4 and the 4 corners on the outside...

just did a clean up of the roots system, had to post a few shots! check these roots out! overgrown or what!!! this is a 60 litre pot, with a potsock!! it has grown through 50 litres of perlite, and grown that mass underneath!!! HYDRO!!!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 13, 2012)

FM - that is amazing! I remember Scottyballs thread when he showed his roots at the end:







I am up to page 46. I did some more research on PGRs and found a cool site on the Michigan State University site:

http://www.flor.hrt.msu.edu/PGRs/

Can you take a shot of your pots? Are they a DIY design or did you buy these as a pre-made system like a GH Water Farm? I was thinking of getting a Water Farm type of setup custom made from food grade stainless steel. That way there would not be any plastic leeching to my plant.

Oh - guess what! I got my WB150F delivered today. That zoom is amazing! Jin got me to get pet cats and now you have inspired me to get a cool camera.

Thanks for the great growing tips and the amazing grow! Have you smoked any yet?

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 13, 2012)

Mohican said:


> FM - that is amazing! I remember Scottyballs thread when he showed his roots at the end:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 the pots are bought from bunnings and custom holes drilled in the inside pot just 2 standard 60 litre pots, some stores sell them as 50 litres, no pics of pot at the moment, i'm gone to pick my baby up  oh the pots are all ready not, got my hempy sock in, filled with fresh cleaned perlite and hydroton on the bottom, good to go, got my new light set up, will connect ducting after inspection, siiiiiiik!! gotta fly! baby calling me!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey FM - Go get your baby (which one - plant or person?)!

Can you please give more detail about the pots? What are they made for? Got any pics? I went on Bunnings site but I could not find the pots.

Thanks again,
Mo


----------



## secretsparty (Apr 13, 2012)

Could you do a writeup of your setup in one post? I always have done soil but seeing your finished product I really wanna try the hempy bucket style. Could you tell us all how to set it all up and cost of most items? I really wanna be like you!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 13, 2012)

secretsparty said:


> Could you do a writeup of your setup in one post? I always have done soil but seeing your finished product I really wanna try the hempy bucket style. Could you tell us all how to set it all up and cost of most items? I really wanna be like you!


I'm sorry mate, but after 1 post to your name i think you can have a bit of a read.....  sorry it's all there from day 1 except the rollituphack bout a month ago, lost 30 days


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 13, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey FM - Go get your baby (which one - plant or person?)!
> 
> Can you please give more detail about the pots? What are they made for? Got any pics? I went on Bunnings site but I could not find the pots.
> 
> ...


tonight mate, i've been really busy setting up my new 'green baby'  will start my new thread shortly


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 13, 2012)

new thread  new plant 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/520527-flowamastaa-new-jack-h-x.html#post7292811


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Apr 13, 2012)

*jawdrop* at the colas haha.


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Apr 14, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> you're hangin out!!?? i won't be able to sleep for a week  i'm peaking with excitement!! 9 hours trimming, still got alot of popcorn to go through, i'm buggered, will finish that tomorrow now i got over 1 lb of fresh frozen trim! yummy!!! come on those fuckin bubblebags!! they got lost in the damn post, and waiting for replacements!!!
> 
> my hands hurt
> 
> ...


_Yo Flow! WOW! Well Done! Amazingly Wonderful and looks delicious and nutricious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Will defo follow your next exciting journey................!!!
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Jealous! and Happy! all at once!



_


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 14, 2012)

MISSPHOEBE said:


> _Yo Flow! WOW! Well Done! Amazingly Wonderful and looks delicious and nutricious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Will defo follow your next exciting journey................!!!
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Jealous! and Happy! all at once!
> 
> ...


ahhh you know what missphoebe!!?? you're the best! you're a top chick! thanks heaps and heaps!! i'll see you at my other Journal  day 1 veg is cruising, got my ducting connected for a bit of fun, not sealed, but it made a hell of a difference already! go the air-cooled hood!! and my nugs are still very juicy  smelling my house out very bad!!


----------



## AKBud (Apr 15, 2012)

Look at *THAT *cola!!  Sir Flow; I  you! Looks fantastic, I missed the strain; this is?


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 15, 2012)

i don't know man, sorry, people seem to think maybe a ww x bb, maybe..... got my new thread, new skunk x herer


----------



## canadiankushman (Apr 17, 2012)

just read your whole thread. Very good work flowa! How much air flow do you have going out of your tent?

Kush.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 17, 2012)

canadiankushman said:


> just read your whole thread. Very good work flowa! How much air flow do you have going out of your tent?
> 
> Kush.


 i have 1 6 inch extractor fan, coupled with a in built fan in my air cooled hood doing the extracting of smells and heat, i have 3 other fans in the tent for circulation, 2 which will come in when the plant gets bigger. I try to find a good balance of airflow having a couple of the tent vents open so it doesn't suck too hard, otherwise the sides of the tent squeeze in, and too much air gets sucked out. i also have an evaporative cooler with a de-ionizer to help keep the ambient temps down, and the humidity up, the cooler points down into a air inlet into the tent for fresh clean filtered air.

all up i'm using 6 fans for 1 plant, 2 lights 1 600 watt HPS + UVB for flowering, air pump for my res..., pump to feed nutes, and another fan to push used stale air out of the room, i have a window open to increase my C02 levels


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 18, 2012)

Ok to finish off this thread  548 grams total from 1 monster plant! 

happy smoking all!


----------



## Supa smoka (Apr 21, 2012)

Just awesome dank flowie . Awesome work man


----------



## shrigpiece (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice harvest flo.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 22, 2012)

Supa smoka said:


> Just awesome dank flowie . Awesome work man





shrigpiece said:


> Nice harvest flo.


Thanx Guys, me n my mrs, are very very happy  this little skunk plant has an aroma of its own already!!  i will keep this going amongst a few friends, i might even see how it goes outside in a greenhouse


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 22, 2012)

if you have the time and are interested, pop over to my new thread link on my sig....my new skunk x Jack baby 8 days old today


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 22, 2012)

***applause***


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 22, 2012)

why thankyou kitty  been a while ey, good to see you here ....hope to see you, and pass on some good energies to my new jack x


----------



## secretsparty (May 16, 2012)

Hey Flo, some advice please? What temp & humidity should my tent be at? I have a 5x5x6 and wanted to know the ideal temp and humidity for the environment... also how long after I top a plant should I wait to retop? I dont wanna stress it out too much but I would like to get it a bit more bushy. Also how many nodes should I cut at one time? Is 4 too many?


----------



## flowamasta (May 16, 2012)

secretsparty said:


> Hey Flo, some advice please? What temp & humidity should my tent be at? I have a 5x5x6 and wanted to know the ideal temp and humidity for the environment... also how long after I top a plant should I wait to retop? I dont wanna stress it out too much but I would like to get it a bit more bushy. Also how many nodes should I cut at one time? Is 4 too many?


wrong thread mate  i top when she's 3 days old. and again just before flowering. 
i say 60% is a good humidity to try and balance to. temps are great at around 26-28 degrees c. I'm actually alot cooler than that, with my air-cooled hood.


----------



## secretsparty (May 17, 2012)

very early on your plant, how do you get it to be so bushy though if you only top once?


----------



## flowamasta (May 17, 2012)

secretsparty said:


> very early on your plant, how do you get it to be so bushy though if you only top once?


you wanna pop on over to my new thread man? a few may get confused 

i top very early on on about day 2 or 3. i chop a good chucnk off the clone. the idea is to stop vertical growth completely. almost a near death experience lol nah not really, but i do chop a decent chunk off, leaving atleast 5-8 main shoots, depending on health of clone will determine how many nodes i can chop. i don't top the first time to clone, i do it for the simple job of exactly what you said. bush out  this way you can have around 6 branches coming up, kinda like 6 cloning tips growing at the same time. then at the beginning of week 3 veg, i give a dose of CYCO XL (super-phosphoric acid) long story..jump to my thread if you want to know more. here is a link, feel free to ask away on my new thread, the more the merrier

link>>>https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/520527-flowamastaa-new-jack-h-x-27.html


----------



## lordjin (May 17, 2012)

I'm high, man. You confused me by updating your old thread.


----------



## shrigpiece (May 19, 2012)

What? This is the wrong thread
See you on te other


----------



## steeliesteve (Jun 5, 2013)

Loving the journal so far! Still on page 20ish so I have a long way to go. Cant wait to catch up if youre not done or see the results if this is finished!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 6, 2013)

steeliesteve said:


> Loving the journal so far! Still on page 20ish so I have a long way to go. Cant wait to catch up if youre not done or see the results if this is finished!


other thread matey  here's the link below

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/570843-flowamastas-methodology-how-grow-monster-56.html


----------

